# Ci amiamo ma non vogliamo lasciare le famiglie ...



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

Ciao a tutti vi leggo da un po'.
Volevo chiedere se qualcuno è nella mia situazione, ovvero ha una relazione extra-coniugale duratura, fatta non solo di sesso ma di amore e di un rapporto stabile e duraturo nel tempo, ma non ha per ora intenzioni di lasciare la famiglia (in questo caso entrambi le parti) per motivi pratici ed affettivi.
Con in nostri coniugi non va male, ma nemmeno bene...diciamo che va.
spero di non scatenare mille polemiche su questa cosa...anche perche' nella nostra societa' ormai e' pieno di coppie del genere, che conducono una doppia vita per non voler affrontare o far affrontare ai figli i traumi di una separazione.
Egoismo? non credo.
allora, c'e' qualcuno che vive la stessa situazione?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti vi leggo da un po'.
> Volevo chiedere se qualcuno è nella mia situazione, ovvero ha una relazione extra-coniugale duratura, fatta non solo di sesso ma di amore e di un rapporto stabile e duraturo nel tempo, ma non ha per ora intenzioni di lasciare la famiglia (in questo caso entrambi le parti) per motivi pratici ed affettivi.
> Con in nostri coniugi non va male, ma nemmeno bene...diciamo che va.
> spero di non scatenare mille polemiche su questa cosa...anche perche' nella nostra societa' ormai e' pieno di coppie del genere, che conducono una doppia vita per non voler affrontare o far affrontare ai figli i traumi di una separazione.
> ...


Benvenuta...per quello che so qui'non c'e'nessuno in questa situazione..anzi c'e'ma qua'non viene quasi mai...chissa'se legge..lei si'che sa cosa dirti.
Io non posso aiutarti,non ne so niente,perche'l'amante l'ho,single,ma lasciare la famiglia mai...ci sto benissimo.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Benvenuta...per quello che so qui'non c'e'nessuno in questa situazione..anzi c'e'ma qua'non viene quasi mai...chissa'se legge..lei si'che sa cosa dirti.
> Io non posso aiutarti,non ne so niente,perche'l'amante l'ho,single,ma lasciare la famiglia mai...ci sto benissimo.


pero' piu' o meno sei nella nostra situazione anche se la tua amante e' single no? anche tu non vuoi lasciare la famiglia. Ma con l'amante e' un rapporto stabile?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti vi leggo da un po'.
> Volevo chiedere se qualcuno è nella mia situazione, ovvero ha una relazione extra-coniugale duratura, fatta non solo di sesso ma di amore e di un rapporto stabile e duraturo nel tempo, ma non ha per ora intenzioni di lasciare la famiglia (in questo caso entrambi le parti) per motivi pratici ed affettivi.
> Con in nostri coniugi non va male, ma nemmeno bene...diciamo che va.
> spero di non scatenare mille polemiche su questa cosa...anche perche' nella nostra societa' ormai e' pieno di coppie del genere, che conducono una doppia vita per non voler affrontare o far affrontare ai figli i traumi di una separazione.
> ...



Si parecchi.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pero' piu' o meno sei nella nostra situazione anche se la tua amante e' single no? anche tu non vuoi lasciare la famiglia. Ma con l'amante e' un rapporto stabile?


molto all'acqua di rose...ad esempio domani ci vedremo,forse..la volta prima e'stata prima di Natale.
Stabile perche'e'un po'che dura..e non va bene...io se trovo non mi tiro indietro,e penso anche lei.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti vi leggo da un po'.
> Volevo chiedere se qualcuno è nella mia situazione, ovvero ha una relazione extra-coniugale duratura, fatta non solo di sesso ma di amore e di un rapporto stabile e duraturo nel tempo, ma non ha per ora intenzioni di lasciare la famiglia (in questo caso entrambi le parti) per motivi pratici ed affettivi.
> Con in nostri coniugi non va male, ma nemmeno bene...diciamo che va.
> spero di non scatenare mille polemiche su questa cosa...anche perche' nella nostra societa' ormai e' pieno di coppie del genere, che conducono una doppia vita per non voler affrontare o far affrontare ai figli i traumi di una separazione.
> ...


Sono stata nella tua situazione per due anni e mezzo. 
Quindi nessun giudizio da parte mia.
Mai pensato di lasciare casa ne io ne lui.
Mi lascia perplessa solo il sentirti parlare d'amore nei suoi confronti, e il parlare d'affetto e motivi pratici per non lasciare i rispettivi coniugi. 
Non confondere la passione e l'evasione che hai con il tuo amante con l'amore perchè se ci fosse vero amore entrambi avreste già preso una decisione. O almeno io la vedo così.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono stata nella tua situazione per due anni e mezzo.
> Quindi nessun giudizio da parte mia.
> Mai pensato di lasciare casa ne io ne lui.
> Mi lascia perplessa solo il sentirti parlare d'amore nei suoi confronti, e il parlare d'affetto e motivi pratici per non lasciare i rispettivi coniugi.
> Non confondere la passione e l'evasione che hai con il tuo amante con l'amore perchè se ci fosse vero amore entrambi avreste già preso una decisione. O almeno io la vedo così.


Ciao e grazie per la tua risposta. Noi crediamo di amarci ma per il momento ci va bene cosi'. a volte abbiamo pensato di fare una scelta, ma sarebbe troppo doloroso per i figli (in tutto 4) e difficile dover gestire tutto. Forse abbiamo anche paura del giudizio di parenti e amici perche' tutto sommato abbiamo famiglie che agli occhi degli altri possono sembrare serene. 
Se fosse solo passione non finirebbe ad un certo punto? Poi noi la viviamo proprio da "fidanzatini"...so' che puo' sembrare assurdo, ma e' cosi'.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti vi leggo da un po'.
> Volevo chiedere se qualcuno è nella mia situazione, ovvero ha una relazione extra-coniugale duratura, fatta non solo di sesso ma di amore e di un rapporto stabile e duraturo nel tempo, ma non ha per ora intenzioni di lasciare la famiglia (in questo caso entrambi le parti) per motivi pratici ed affettivi.
> Con in nostri coniugi non va male, ma nemmeno bene...diciamo che va.
> spero di non scatenare mille polemiche su questa cosa...anche perche' nella nostra societa' ormai e' pieno di coppie del genere, che conducono una doppia vita per non voler affrontare o far affrontare ai figli i traumi di una separazione.
> ...


Oltre il sesso cos'altro vi accomuna ?
Quanto state assieme? tutti i giorni alcune ore? una volta al mese? due?
Non sto provocandoti.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie per la tua risposta. Noi crediamo di amarci ma per il momento ci va bene cosi'. a volte abbiamo pensato di fare una scelta, ma sarebbe troppo doloroso per i figli (in tutto 4) e difficile dover gestire tutto. Forse abbiamo anche paura del giudizio di parenti e amici perche' tutto sommato abbiamo famiglie che agli occhi degli altri possono sembrare serene.
> Se fosse solo passione non finirebbe ad un certo punto? Poi noi la viviamo proprio da "fidanzatini"...so' che puo' sembrare assurdo, ma e' cosi'.


Un conto è non solo passione un conto è amore.
Può esserci complicità, condifenza e passione ma non è amore e il fatto che la vivete da fidanzatini non fa altro che dimostrare questo.
Se foste una coppia non potreste fare i fidanzatini ma dovreste affrontare la quotidianità e i problemi di tutti i giorni. Funzionerebbe?
Perchè la passione dovrebbe finire? Per noi dopo due anni e mezzo era come la prima volta, e ti credo ci si vedeva si stava insieme si parlava e poi ognuno tornava a casa. Facile fare i fidanzatini così.....


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto è non solo passione un conto è amore.
> Può esserci complicità, condifenza e passione ma non è amore e il fatto che la vivete da fidanzatini non fa altro che dimostrare questo.
> Se foste una coppia non potreste fare i fidanzatini ma dovreste affrontare la quotidianità e i problemi di tutti i giorni. Funzionerebbe?
> Perchè la passione dovrebbe finire? Per noi dopo due anni e mezzo era come la prima volta, e ti credo ci si vedeva si stava insieme si parlava e poi ognuno tornava a casa. Facile fare i fidanzatini così.....


Utenti all'erta...perche'concordo moltissimo con Farfalla..domani nevichera'.
Scherzi a parte e'troppo vero..comodo il mondo rosa degli amanti,senza i problemi della vita di coppia.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Utenti all'erta...perche'concordo moltissimo con Farfalla..domani nevichera'.
> Scherzi a parte e'troppo vero..comodo il mondo rosa degli amanti,senza i problemi della vita di coppia.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up::up::up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie per la tua risposta. Noi crediamo di amarci ma per il momento ci va bene cosi'. a volte abbiamo pensato di fare una scelta, ma sarebbe troppo doloroso per i figli (in tutto 4) e difficile dover gestire tutto. Forse abbiamo anche paura del giudizio di parenti e amici perche' tutto sommato abbiamo famiglie che agli occhi degli altri possono sembrare serene.
> Se fosse solo passione non finirebbe ad un certo punto? Poi noi la viviamo proprio da "fidanzatini"...so' che puo' sembrare assurdo, ma e' cosi'.


Non è assurdo.....
per il resto credo che a volte le situazioni sono tali che non si possono cambiare almeno per il momento....
Lascia stare e continua a fare la fidanzatina che è meglio.....


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

Allora noi ci vediamo abbastanza spesso e non solo per fare sesso, anche solo per coccolarci un po' e parlare o mangiare qualcosa insieme o fare due passi. Ci sentiamo durante il giorno e parliamo di tutto, anche di problematiche riguardanti figli. Siamo anche amici e complici oltre che amanti...forse avete ragione sul fatto che cosi' e' tutto bello perche' manca la quotidianita', anche se in realta' ne abbiamo una nostra...


----------



## Massimo meridio (17 Gennaio 2012)

Mah, credo che in molti vivano una situazione come la tua. Forse un pò anch'io. Ho un amnate stabile da quasi 2 anni con la quale mi vedo 3 volte la settimana, con la quale faccio attività di comune interesse, con la quale vado anche in ferie 3-4-5 giorni. Però io sto bene anche con mia moglie alla fin fine. Però da un paio di mesi ne ho una terza (come tutti ormai sanno) con la quale mi vedo 2-3 volte la settimane pure con lei e con la quale faccio incontri piuttosto fugaci anche se intensi. Però...ora che ci penso....la mia situazione è diversa dalla tua. Vabbè. Comunque se ad entrambi va bene così perchè cambiare le cose? Andate e proliferate (si fa per dire).


----------



## Niko74 (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti vi leggo da un po'.
> Volevo chiedere se qualcuno è nella mia situazione, ovvero ha una relazione extra-coniugale duratura, fatta non solo di sesso ma di amore e di un rapporto stabile e duraturo nel tempo, ma non ha per ora intenzioni di lasciare la famiglia (in questo caso entrambi le parti) per motivi pratici ed affettivi.
> Con in nostri coniugi non va male, ma nemmeno bene...diciamo che va.
> spero di non scatenare mille polemiche su questa cosa...anche perche' nella nostra societa' ormai e' pieno di coppie del genere, che conducono una doppia vita per non voler affrontare o far affrontare ai figli i traumi di una separazione.
> ...


L'importante è che lo credi tu....


----------



## Massimo meridio (17 Gennaio 2012)

Per me: vivete entrambi con le rispettive famiglie (entrambi lo volete) e fate la vostra seconda vita godendovela più che potete e stando attenti che nessuno dei due venga "scoperto". Si vive una volta sola...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora noi ci vediamo abbastanza spesso e non solo per fare sesso, anche solo per coccolarci un po' e parlare o mangiare qualcosa insieme o fare due passi. Ci sentiamo durante il giorno e parliamo di tutto, anche di problematiche riguardanti figli. Siamo anche amici e complici oltre che amanti...forse avete ragione sul fatto che cosi' e' tutto bello perche' manca la quotidianita', anche se in realta' ne abbiamo una nostra...


il mio''nirvam''comincia quando parcheggiando la vedo sorridermi,e termina quando scende dall'auto.Li finisce tutto,riaccendo i telefoni,chiamo chi mi ha cercato,penso solo al lavoro.
E la sera la moglie,poveretta,e qualche volta i figli,si beccano il peggio del peggio...''lei''come sono realmente non lko sa,perche'assieme a lei sono un angelo.

Il mondo reale e'a casa l'altro e'finzione,diciamocelo amica....


----------



## Niko74 (17 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Per me: vivete entrambi con le rispettive famiglie (entrambi lo volete) e fate la vostra seconda vita godendovela più che potete e *stando attenti che nessuno dei due venga "scoperto"*. Si vive una volta sola...


Molto importante quello che ho evidenziato....perché se accade che uno di voi venga beccato poi passa la voglia di fare i fidanzatini e bisogna prendere delle decisioni vere....
Godetevela intanto


----------



## Niko74 (17 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il mio''nirvam''comincia quando parcheggiando la vedo sorridermi,e termina quando scende dall'auto.Li finisce tutto,riaccendo i telefoni,chiamo chi mi ha cercato,penso solo al lavoro.
> E la sera la moglie,poveretta,e qualche volta i figli,si beccano il peggio del peggio...*''lei''come sono realmente non lo sa*,perche'assieme a lei sono un angelo.
> 
> Il mondo reale e'a casa l'altro e'finzione,diciamocelo amica....


Beh...ma nemmeno tua moglie lo sa come sei veramente no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Per me: vivete entrambi con le rispettive famiglie (entrambi lo volete) e fate la vostra seconda vita godendovela più che potete e stando attenti che nessuno dei due venga "scoperto". Si vive una volta sola...


Vero Meridio...
Si vive una volta sola...
E il mondo è sempre in bilico...
Basta una cazzata e ti cade in testa...

Se tua moglie scopre la verità su quanto porco sei...cosa capita?
Va in ginocchio a Medjugorie? A implorare la tua conversione?


----------



## Massimo meridio (17 Gennaio 2012)

Lo so che il mondo ti può cadere sulla testa. Ma io vivo bene con questo rischio.


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Per me: vivete entrambi con le rispettive famiglie (entrambi lo volete) e fate la vostra seconda vita godendovela più che potete e stando attenti che nessuno dei due venga "scoperto". *Si vive una volta sola*...


e pensa che c'è gente che proprio per questo ritiene  sia giusto viverla con lo spessore morale che la renda degna.
e...eresia..pensa di godere di più di quello che ha , gustando meglio quello che il mondo ha da offrirgli.
perché ti parrà assurdo...oltre il sesso c'è molto di più, e lo stesso diventa di altissimo livello quando è supportato dall'amore.
molti muoiono avendo scopato tanto senza conoscere certi apici.
una prece per loro


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Lo so che il mondo ti può cadere sulla testa. Ma io vivo bene con questo rischio.


Non ci siamo capiti Meridio...
Casomai casca nella testa di tua moglie...

Nella tua è già caduto no?
Ti ricordi quando ci dicesti che la tua amante ti tradisce con altri?

Come sta il tuo mondo?
E' sempre un cumulo di macerie?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e pensa che c'è gente che proprio per questo ritiene  sia giusto viverla con lo spessore morale che la renda degna.
> e...eresia..pensa di godere di più di quello che ha , gustando meglio quello che il mondo ha da offrirgli.
> perché ti parrà assurdo...oltre il sesso c'è molto di più, e lo stesso diventa di altissimo livello quando è supportato dall'amore.
> molti muoiono avendo scopato tanto senza conoscere certi apici.
> una prece per loro


Molti muoiono martiri...
Dopo aver passato una vita d'inferno con una donna.
Colpevoli di non aver avuto le palle per levarsela dai coglioni.
Una prece per loro.

Ognuno nella vita sceglie quello che ritiene meglio per sè...

Un cane si tiene alla catena...
Un lupo no.


----------



## Massimo meridio (17 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ci siamo capiti Meridio...
> Casomai casca nella testa di tua moglie...
> 
> Nella tua è già caduto no?
> ...


Non dissi che l'amante mi tradiva con altri ma che io avevo il dubbio. Or ora posso dire con quasi certezza (dico "quasi" perchè la certezza assoluta non c'è mai in nulla) che con altri non va. Non chiedermi il perchè, lo so.


----------



## Massimo meridio (17 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e pensa che c'è gente che proprio per questo ritiene sia giusto viverla con lo spessore morale che la renda degna.
> e...eresia..pensa di godere di più di quello che ha , gustando meglio quello che il mondo ha da offrirgli.
> perché ti parrà assurdo...*oltre il sesso c'è molto di più, e lo stesso diventa di altissimo livello quando è supportato dall'amore.
> *molti muoiono avendo scopato tanto senza conoscere certi apici.
> una prece per loro


Infatti fra me e la mia amante (quella ufficiale) ti assicuro che c'è amore da entrambe le parti. Tant'è che lei parla di andare a stare insieme. Poi: concordo con il conte: ciò che per te è soddisfacente può non esserlo per me. Una vita dedita ad una sola donna per uno come me è semplicemente impossibile. Dirai: meglio non conoscerti. Può essere.


----------



## tesla (17 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e pensa che c'è gente che proprio per questo ritiene sia giusto viverla con lo spessore morale che la renda degna.
> e...eresia..pensa di godere di più di quello che ha , gustando meglio quello che il mondo ha da offrirgli.
> perché ti parrà assurdo...oltre il sesso c'è molto di più, e lo stesso diventa di altissimo livello quando è supportato dall'amore.
> molti muoiono avendo scopato tanto senza conoscere certi apici.
> una prece per loro


:up:


----------



## Non registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti vi leggo da un po'.
> Volevo chiedere se qualcuno è nella mia situazione, ovvero ha una relazione extra-coniugale duratura, fatta non solo di sesso ma di amore e di un rapporto stabile e duraturo nel tempo, ma non ha per ora intenzioni di lasciare la famiglia (in questo caso entrambi le parti) per motivi pratici ed affettivi.
> Con in nostri coniugi non va male, ma nemmeno bene...diciamo che va.
> spero di non scatenare mille polemiche su questa cosa...anche perche' nella nostra societa' ormai e' pieno di coppie del genere, che conducono una doppia vita per non voler affrontare o far affrontare ai figli i traumi di una separazione.
> ...


Si io... ma preferisco non scrivere qui. Se vuoi in privato.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono stata nella tua situazione per due anni e mezzo.
> Quindi nessun giudizio da parte mia.
> Mai pensato di lasciare casa ne io ne lui.
> Mi lascia perplessa solo il sentirti parlare d'amore nei suoi confronti, e il parlare d'affetto e motivi pratici per non lasciare i rispettivi coniugi.
> Non confondere la passione e l'evasione che hai con il tuo amante con l'amore perchè se ci fosse vero amore entrambi avreste già preso una decisione. O almeno io la vedo così.


Tu l'hai vissuta così, ma le storie sono tutte diverse. E anche quello che ci sta dietro.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto è non solo passione un conto è amore.
> Può esserci complicità, condifenza e passione ma non è amore e il fatto che la vivete da fidanzatini non fa altro che dimostrare questo.
> Se foste una coppia non potreste fare i fidanzatini ma dovreste affrontare la quotidianità e i problemi di tutti i giorni. Funzionerebbe?
> Perchè la passione dovrebbe finire? Per noi dopo due anni e mezzo era come la prima volta, e ti credo ci si vedeva si stava insieme si parlava e poi ognuno tornava a casa. Facile fare i fidanzatini così.....


Ma scusa, secondo questa visione le coppie di fidanzati che stanno insieme per anni prima di sposarsi o di convivere allora non si amano? E' una quotidianità di tipo diverso, e' l'inizio di un percorso di coppia che non per questo esclude l'amore. Poi farei un'ulteriore distinzione tra passione e sesso, perché la passione travolge tutto. Forse la tua era una storia di sesso o forse te la racconti (esistono anche questi meccanismi di difesa al contrario).


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Non dissi che l'amante mi tradiva con altri ma che io avevo il dubbio. Or ora posso dire con quasi certezza (dico "quasi" perchè la certezza assoluta non c'è mai in nulla) che con altri non va. Non chiedermi il perchè, lo so.


Si certe cose te le senti dentro...
Come quando invece lei ha un altro...no?
Io me ne sono accorto quando ho visto che lei riceveva costosi regali...non da me...
Non ti chiedo il perchè...

Sono un uomo come te...
Non sono una donna...

Ma capisci?


----------



## fatata56 (17 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Mah, credo che in molti vivano una situazione come la tua. Forse un pò anch'io. Ho un amnate stabile da quasi 2 anni con la quale mi vedo 3 volte la settimana, con la quale faccio attività di comune interesse, con la quale vado anche in ferie 3-4-5 giorni. Però io sto bene anche con mia moglie alla fin fine. Però da un paio di mesi ne ho una terza (come tutti ormai sanno) con la quale mi vedo 2-3 volte la settimane pure con lei e con la quale faccio incontri piuttosto fugaci anche se intensi. Però...ora che ci penso....la mia situazione è diversa dalla tua. Vabbè. Comunque se ad entrambi va bene così perchè cambiare le cose? Andate e proliferate (si fa per dire).


Caspita !!!!!
E che sei???? scusa se ti faccio due conti... tre giorni l'amante stabile, tre l'altra...se i giorni sono 7 un giorno ti riposerai come Nostro Signore o no??
Complimenti SONO INVIDIOSA dei tuoi ritmi!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma scusa, secondo questa visione le coppie di fidanzati che stanno insieme per anni prima di sposarsi o di convivere allora non si amano? E' una quotidianità di tipo diverso, e' l'inizio di un percorso di coppia che non per questo esclude l'amore. Poi farei un'ulteriore distinzione tra passione e sesso, perché la passione travolge tutto. Forse la tua era una storia di sesso o forse te la racconti (esistono anche questi meccanismi di difesa al contrario).


Bellissima questione e hai ragione...
Era il caso di mia moglie...
Conosce uno a 17 anni...e fanno i fidanzati.
Lei dice che gli ultimi tre anni furono tutti tentativi falliti di liberarsi da quella persona, tanto ci si dice...cosa vuoi...quello ho conosciuto e quello è...
Il suo lunghissimo fidanzamento infelice...ha influito ENORMEMENTE nel nostro rapporto di coppia...
Infatti non appena un mio atteggiamento le ricordava il predecessore volavano parolacce...e lo stesso era per me...

Da cui l'esigenza di creare un modo di stare assieme molto alternativo.

Ho visto che chi si conosce da molto giovane e resta sempre con quella persona ipso facto...matura e costruisce la sua personalità sempre con questa persona presente...

Ribadirò fino all'infinito: un conto è amarsi.
Un conto è avere le caratteristiche psicologiche e di carattere per vivere assieme...

Vedete io leggo qui certe mogli.
Mi dico...
Con loro la convivenza, per me sarebbe durata quindici minuti.

Ma so cosa significa amarsi e non riuscire ad andare d'accordo...
Alla fine il cinismo prende il sopravvento...e ti dici...ma si quella stronza invierà una bega per ogni cazzata...
E così è.

Alla fine gli attriti sono così forti...
CHe preferisci uccidere l'affetto che hai nel cuore per quella persona...pur di liberarti di lei...

Poi scopri che stai meglio senza la persona che amavi.
Da non credere!

Ok...l'ho amata...ma era ed è solo una beghina stronza.
QUindi...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Caspita !!!!!
> E che sei???? scusa se ti faccio due conti... tre giorni l'amante stabile, tre l'altra...se i giorni sono 7 un giorno ti riposerai come Nostro Signore o no??
> Complimenti SONO INVIDIOSA dei tuoi ritmi!!!!


Non fare i conti...cara...non fare i conti...
Che se uno si impegna sodamente...ne ha una al mattino per la colazione...una per la pausa pranzo...e una per l'happy hour...

Alla domenica espii i tuoi peccati.
Sei finalmente a casa e non puoi scappare...
E stoico ascolti tutte le lamentele della moglie.
Sotto i baffi ridacchi e dici...che me frega? Lunedì la giostra ricomincia...

E mia cara amata fatata...
Ricordati...

Lothar docet!

Ricordati che le libertine non invecchiano mai!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti vi leggo da un po'.
> Volevo chiedere se qualcuno è nella mia situazione, ovvero ha una relazione extra-coniugale duratura, fatta non solo di sesso ma di amore e di un rapporto stabile e duraturo nel tempo, ma non ha per ora intenzioni di lasciare la famiglia (in questo caso entrambi le parti) per motivi pratici ed affettivi.
> Con in nostri coniugi non va male, ma nemmeno bene...diciamo che va.
> spero di non scatenare mille polemiche su questa cosa...anche perche' nella nostra societa' ormai e' pieno di coppie del genere, che conducono una doppia vita per non voler affrontare o far affrontare ai figli i traumi di una separazione.
> ...


Però ricordati che l'amico del cuore...è l'amico del cuore...
non lo trasformare in marito...dai.

Non capisco cosa c'entri amarsi e lasciare le famiglie.

Ma ti dedico un film...
[video=youtube;hmF2TB4xJ08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmF2TB4xJ08&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ricordati che le libertine non invecchiano mai!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Vero :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2012)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Caspita !!!!!
> E che sei???? scusa se ti faccio due conti... tre giorni l'amante stabile, tre l'altra...se i giorni sono 7 un giorno ti riposerai come Nostro Signore o no??
> Complimenti SONO INVIDIOSA dei tuoi ritmi!!!!



Non si tratta di ritmi, ma di disponibilità di tempi e di spazi.


----------



## fatata56 (17 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non si tratta di ritmi, ma di disponibilità di tempi e di spazi.


Molto vero... quando si dice cazzeggiare...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vero :carneval:


Ma sempre visto eh?
Ciò come mai tutte quelle che se fa l'amante...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma scusa, secondo questa visione le coppie di fidanzati che stanno insieme per anni prima di sposarsi o di convivere allora non si amano? E' una quotidianità di tipo diverso, e' l'inizio di un percorso di coppia che non per questo esclude l'amore. Poi farei un'ulteriore distinzione tra passione e sesso, perché la passione travolge tutto. Forse la tua era una storia di sesso o forse te la racconti (esistono anche questi meccanismi di difesa al contrario).


I fidanzati se si amano prima o poi vanno a vivere insieme e costruiscono. *Per me *l'amore è questo. Ovvio che poi ognuno ha una visione sua dell'amore


----------



## Eliade.temp (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma scusa, secondo questa visione le coppie di fidanzati che stanno insieme per anni prima di sposarsi o di convivere allora non si amano? E' una quotidianità di tipo diverso, e' l'inizio di un percorso di coppia che non per questo esclude l'amore. Poi farei un'ulteriore distinzione tra passione e sesso, perché la passione travolge tutto. Forse la tua era una storia di sesso o forse te la racconti (esistono anche questi meccanismi di difesa al contrario).


Ma come cavolo fai a paragonare una storia con eventuale evoluzione tra due fidanzati a quella tra due amanti? 

Sono due situazioni completamente diverse, a me sembra che te la racconti tu mica farfalla.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

Ho creato un po di polemiche. Comunque io ribadisco che siamo amanti innamorati l'uno dell'altra. Ci conosciamo bene ormai e se nn ce la sentiamo di sconvolgere le vite nostre e dei nostri cari è solo x paura di costruire la nostra felicità sull'infelicità degli altri. Ma ci amiamo troppo x rinunciare a noi due.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> I fidanzati se si amano prima o poi vanno a vivere insieme e costruiscono. *Per me *l'amore è questo. Ovvio che poi ognuno ha una visione sua dell'amore


Anche gli amanti che si amano possono costruire e concretizzare. La separazione non e' un gioco e non la vivi solo sulla tua pelle.

Ma poi, questo legame convivenza-amore e' proprio sempre necessario? Non c'e' l'uno senza l'altro?


----------



## elena_ (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho creato un po di polemiche. Comunque io ribadisco che siamo amanti innamorati l'uno dell'altra. Ci conosciamo bene ormai e se nn ce la sentiamo di sconvolgere le vite nostre e dei nostri cari è solo x paura di costruire la nostra felicità sull'infelicità degli altri. Ma ci amiamo troppo x rinunciare a noi due.


beh ci sono tanti tipi di amore e tanti modi di amare
ho conosciuto amanti che si sono amati per tutta la vita
senza separarsi mai dai rispettivi coniugi
e in un paio di casi ho visto pure figli illegittimi cresciuti dai rispettivi coniugi

l'amore non è mai criticabile
segue strade che non si possono mai sapere
e non ha regole
ma è l'unica cosa che può farci sentire migiori


----------



## elena_ (17 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> beh ci sono tanti tipi di amore e tanti modi di amare
> ho conosciuto amanti che si sono amati per tutta la vita
> senza separarsi mai dai rispettivi coniugi
> e in un paio di casi ho visto pure figli illegittimi cresciuti dai rispettivi coniugi
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

Grazie elena...


----------



## MK (17 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> beh ci sono tanti tipi di amore e tanti modi di amare
> ho conosciuto amanti che si sono amati per tutta la vita
> senza separarsi mai dai rispettivi coniugi
> e in un paio di casi ho visto pure figli illegittimi cresciuti dai rispettivi coniugi
> ...


Elena strada facendo ci possono essere degli ostacoli che portano alla decisione di amarsi senza separarsi dai relativi coniugi. Ma prima o poi una decisione la si deve prendere. Ad esempio se il problema sono i figli quando i figli sono grandi e fuori casa. Si sottovaluta poi la presenza dei due coniugi ignari (e sull'essere ignari ho da sempre nutrito seri dubbi), uno dei due, o entrambi, potrebbero venire a sapere del tradimento. Cosa accadrebbe allora?

ps figli illegittimi nel senso di nati da rapporti extraconiugali e cresciuti da chi?


----------



## elena_ (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie elena...


fermo restando che per me non sarebbe accettabile fare l'amante a vita
ma io sono (quasi) single


----------



## elena_ (17 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> ps figli illegittimi nel senso di nati da rapporti extraconiugali e cresciuti da chi?


sì
cresciuti dai genitori "ufficiali"
la cosa impressionante è stata vedere questi figli mentre crescevano e diventavano adulti, assomigliare fisicamente sempre più ai loro veri padri
i padri "ufficiali", ovviamente, sapevano ma tacevano
sto parlando di fatti avvenuti molti anni fa, la pratica della separazione ancora non esisteva
adesso i padri ufficiali e quelli veri sono tutti morti

cazzarola...invece le madri sono ancora vive e vegete...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho creato un po di polemiche. Comunque io ribadisco che siamo amanti innamorati l'uno dell'altra. Ci conosciamo bene ormai e se nn ce la sentiamo di sconvolgere le vite nostre e dei nostri cari è solo x paura di costruire la nostra felicità sull'infelicità degli altri. Ma ci amiamo troppo x rinunciare a noi due.


Vivo una storia come la tua, se vuoi scrivimi a plutone72@gmail.com


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Elena strada facendo ci possono essere degli ostacoli che portano alla decisione di amarsi senza separarsi dai relativi coniugi. Ma prima o poi una decisione la si deve prendere. Ad esempio se il problema sono i figli quando i figli sono grandi e fuori casa. Si sottovaluta poi la presenza dei due coniugi ignari (e sull'essere ignari ho da sempre nutrito seri dubbi), uno dei due, o entrambi, potrebbero venire a sapere del tradimento. Cosa accadrebbe allora?
> 
> ps figli illegittimi nel senso di nati da rapporti extraconiugali e cresciuti da chi?


Ma infatti noi speriamo un giorno di poter andare a stare insieme...ma per ora è troppo complicato... E figli ancora piccoli...  Per quanto riguarda i coniugì hai perfettamente ragione,anche se in fondo qualcosa sentono e forse sanno


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vivo una storia come la tua, se vuoi scrivimi a plutone72@gmail.com


Ok grazie


----------



## Massimo meridio (17 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non si tratta di ritmi, ma di disponibilità di tempi e di spazi.


Ognuno di noi ha impegni di lavoro, di vita e di tutto il resto. Però poi sta a noi decidere quanto essere presi ogni giorno dalle varie incombenze. Io vivo ogni giorno al massimo (lo dice anche il mio nick eh eh). Questo perchè ho energie da vendere. Spazi? Me li prendo! Tempo? Ognuno di noi ha un pò di tempo ogni giorno. Io per una cosa che mi interessa anche dopo 10 ore di lavoro e magari 2 ore di attività sportiva (che faccio anche dopo il tramonto e all'aperto pur di farla) scovo il tempo per "altre cose". Volere è potere. C'è chi dopo il lavoro non si sente più in voglia di fare. C'è chi invece dopo il lavoro sente prepotente il bisogno di svagarsi.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha impegni di lavoro, di vita e di tutto il resto. Però poi sta a noi decidere quanto essere presi ogni giorno dalle varie incombenze. Io vivo ogni giorno al massimo (lo dice anche il mio nick eh eh). Questo perchè ho energie da vendere. Spazi? Me li prendo! Tempo? Ognuno di noi ha un pò di tempo ogni giorno. Io per una cosa che mi interessa anche dopo 10 ore di lavoro e magari 2 ore di attività sportiva (che faccio anche dopo il tramonto e all'aperto pur di farla) scovo il tempo per "altre cose". Volere è potere. C'è chi dopo il lavoro non si sente più in voglia di fare. C'è chi invece dopo il lavoro sente prepotente il bisogno di svagarsi.


Ma nn ti bastava un'amante?


----------



## geko (18 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> beh ci sono tanti tipi di amore e tanti modi di amare
> ho conosciuto amanti che si sono amati per tutta la vita
> senza separarsi mai dai rispettivi coniugi
> e in un paio di casi ho visto pure figli illegittimi cresciuti dai rispettivi coniugi
> ...


Sì probabilmente ci si può amare tutta la vita rimanendo con persone diverse, mai creduto a quella storia che se ti allontani da una persona alla fine te ne dimentichi e smetti di esserne innamorato, ma è triste.

Credo che arrivati ad un certo punto bisogna cambiare: non si può essere soltanto amanti per tutta la vita, perché se ami qualcuno vuoi anche quell'esclusività che su questi schermi viene spesso criticata, vuoi anche annoiarti a morte con quella persona certe sere, andare a fare la spesa fracassandoti le palle perché, che so, si mette a leggere tutte le etichette e ci mette mezzora a scegliere che marca di mozzarelle comprare, vuoi litigarci ed all'occorrenza urlarle contro di tutto, no? La normalità, anche la routine, alla fine è questo che cerchi se sei innamorato, perché non te ne può fregar di meno del rischio di annoiarti! Che mi importa se oggi mi annoio? Almeno lo faccio con te.

Se fai l'amante a vita ci sono 2 motivazioni:

1. non hai le palle per affrontare i problemi che seguirebbero la fatidica decisione (nessuno dice che sia facile affrontare una separazione, un divorzio, specialmente se ci sono dei figli)

2. non hai le palle per metterti in discussione con un'altra persona perché in realtà quell'amore che senti non è poi così diverso dall'amore che sentivi all'inizio per tua moglie/marito. Per la serie: cambia la faccia, cambia il nome, ma è sempre la stessa solfa.

In ogni caso si tratta di una mancanza di coraggio.

Ovviamente mi riferisco alla mia situazione, ma non solo. Vedo che tante persone si nascondono dietro la scusa della famiglia, dei figli piccoli etc. etc... in realtà molti vogliono solo tenersi stretto il piano B, ci sentiamo tutti quanti meglio quando abbiamo un'alternativa sempre lì ad accoglierci.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho creato un po di polemiche. Comunque io ribadisco che siamo amanti innamorati l'uno dell'altra. Ci conosciamo bene ormai e se nn ce la sentiamo di sconvolgere le vite nostre e dei nostri cari è solo x paura di costruire la nostra felicità sull'infelicità degli altri. Ma ci amiamo troppo x rinunciare a noi due.


Buongiorno.Venendo al lavoro ho pensato per un minuto all'altra,forse oggi la vedo,e ai problemi nati da quando esiste,dura troppo e non posso continuare per tanto.
Come detto non e'amore e mai lo sara',ma faccio comunque fatica a pensarmi innamorato di un'altra,dormendo nello stesso letto con la moglie.
Sono sincero...non lo potrei fare,,e la mattina facendomi la barba mi sentirei un'uomo di m........
Con questa non succedera',ma se accadesse con la prossima,io farei le valigie in un secondo....non sono vile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha impegni di lavoro, di vita e di tutto il resto. Però poi sta a noi decidere quanto essere presi ogni giorno dalle varie incombenze. Io vivo ogni giorno al massimo (lo dice anche il mio nick eh eh). Questo perchè ho energie da vendere. Spazi?* Me li prendo! *Tempo? Ognuno di noi ha un pò di tempo ogni giorno. Io per una cosa che mi interessa anche dopo 10 ore di lavoro e magari 2 ore di attività sportiva (che faccio anche dopo il tramonto e all'aperto pur di farla) scovo il tempo per "altre cose". Volere è potere. C'è chi dopo il lavoro non si sente più in voglia di fare. C'è chi invece dopo il lavoro sente prepotente il bisogno di svagarsi.


Intendevo proprio questo.

Purtroppo il tuo è un discorso da SINGLE MAN: tua moglie qui non c'è.

Eliminata lei è ovvio che tutto il tempo resta tuo.

Prova ad essere una donna sposata, con almeno un figlio:
10 ore di lavoro al giorno
2 ore di palestra quattro giorni a settimana
parte delle faccende domestiche
qualche amichetto sparso qua e là 

ciao Superman :carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Intendevo proprio questo.
> 
> Purtroppo il tuo è un discorso da SINGLE MAN: tua moglie qui non c'è.
> 
> ...


0 ore di lavoro al giono più 8 ore di palestra a settimana (calcola i tempi di spostamento)....il figlio questa donna lo vede la notte!!!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma scusa, secondo questa visione le coppie di fidanzati che stanno insieme per anni prima di sposarsi o di convivere allora non si amano? E' una quotidianità di tipo diverso, e' l'inizio di un percorso di coppia che non per questo esclude l'amore. Poi farei un'ulteriore distinzione tra passione e sesso, perché la passione travolge tutto. Forse la tua era una storia di sesso o forse te la racconti (esistono anche questi meccanismi di difesa al contrario).


Da fidanzati, ci si dovrebbe conoscere sul serio, prima di arrivare al matrimonio. ( E ti assicuro che nonostante il fidanzamento, per la maggior parte delle volte la conoscenza non c'è, ed è uno dei motivi che induce al tradimento.)

Copio una cosa da wikipedia.


Generalmente, l'amore comincia nella fase dell'"infatuazione", forte nella passione ma debole negli altri elementi. Il primo sprone di questa fase sarebbe l'istintosessuale. L'aspetto fisico, e altri fattori, giocherebbero infatti un ruolo decisivo nel selezionare possibili compagni o compagne. In questa fase l’amore è puramente materiale: si apprezza il/la compagno/a nella sua apparenza corporea, nella sua pura esteriorità. Quello che inizia con l'infatuazione può svilupparsi in uno dei tipi d'amore più pieni.
Con il passare del tempo gli altri elementi (affetto, attaccamento) possono crescere e la passione fisica può diminuire d'importanza, mantenendo però quell'equilibrio alla base della relazione. In questa fase, detta "attrazione", si giudica il partner al di là di come appare, si valutano diversi fattori come la sua cultura, i suoi valori. In questa fase, quindi, si apprezza il/la compagno/a nella sua pura interiorità.
Nella fase dell'"attaccamento", la persona si concentra sul singolo compagno e la fedeltà assume importanza. Ormai si apprezza il/la compagno/a in sé e per sé, in modo pieno e totale, forti delle due fasi precedenti ma ora consapevoli di tutto il proprio percorso interiore. Ora non si amano più caratteristiche determinate, siano esse materiali o spirituali, ma l’uomo/la donna _in quanto tali_.

Quello sopra, sempre e comunque a mio parere, in un rapporto di "tradimento" può anche avverarsi, ma sarebbe un'eccezione, perchè già è molto difficile che si avveri in una vita cominciata da fidanzati veri.
E comunque in una situazione dove esiste un tradimento, se si dichiara di amare veramente, e si vuole rendere questo sentimento vero, che si lascino i partner attuali allora, se invece si vuole continuare a "credere" di amare, si continua un percorso falso ed ipocrita nei confronti di se stessi e di chi è all'oscuro della doppia vita.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì probabilmente ci si può amare tutta la vita rimanendo con persone diverse, mai creduto a quella storia che se ti allontani da una persona alla fine te ne dimentichi e smetti di esserne innamorato, ma è triste.
> 
> Credo che arrivati ad un certo punto bisogna cambiare: non si può essere soltanto amanti per tutta la vita, perché se ami qualcuno vuoi anche quell'esclusività che su questi schermi viene spesso criticata, vuoi anche annoiarti a morte con quella persona certe sere, andare a fare la spesa fracassandoti le palle perché, che so, si mette a leggere tutte le etichette e ci mette mezzora a scegliere che marca di mozzarelle comprare, vuoi litigarci ed all'occorrenza urlarle contro di tutto, no? La normalità, anche la routine, alla fine è questo che cerchi se sei innamorato, perché non te ne può fregar di meno del rischio di annoiarti! Che mi importa se oggi mi annoio? Almeno lo faccio con te.
> 
> ...


Per i concetti numerati non sono d'accordo, perchè chi tradisce ha sempre motivi di destabilizzazione interna, e sono di tutti i generi e tipi, nel tradimento si prende in giro prima se stessi e poi all'amante che dici ti amo, credo sia un circolo vizioso in cui si sta bene, e lo conferma il fatto che, quando si viene scoperti, per la maggior parte delle volte vedi il traditore/trice con lacrime agli occhi e  pentitissimo/a sembra quasi che, nel lampo di un fulmine abbiano visto la vera verità, quando invece altro non sono quelle lacrime che la consapevolezza di un loro fallimento.
E dopo si che il discorso vigliaccheria si fa avanti, dopo si che chi ha tradito dovrebbe lasciare per la maggior parte delle volte il marito/moglie, perchè questo/a anche se staranno assieme, in tutta la loro vita avranno chi ti sosterrà nella vecchiaia, ma anche chi ti ha fatto uno dei peggiori mali che potevano farti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 0 ore di lavoro al giono più 8 ore di palestra a settimana (calcola i tempi di spostamento)....il figlio questa donna lo vede la notte!!!


Certo, i tempi si trovano..*.basta eliminare dalla propria vita certe incombenze*.

Spero si sia capito che il mio era un discorso provocatorio, anche se scevro di giudizi morali.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Per i concetti numerati non sono d'accordo, *perchè chi tradisce ha sempre motivi di destabilizzazione interna*, e sono di tutti i generi e tipi, nel tradimento si prende in giro prima se stessi e poi all'amante che dici ti amo, credo sia un circolo vizioso in cui si sta bene, e lo conferma il fatto che, quando si viene scoperti, per la maggior parte delle volte vedi il traditore/trice con lacrime agli occhi e  pentitissimo/a sembra quasi che, nel lampo di un fulmine abbiano visto la vera verità, quando invece altro non sono quelle lacrime che la consapevolezza di un loro fallimento.
> E dopo si che il discorso vigliaccheria si fa avanti, dopo si che chi ha tradito dovrebbe lasciare per la maggior parte delle volte il marito/moglie, perchè questo/a anche se staranno assieme, in tutta la loro vita avranno chi ti sosterrà nella vecchiaia, ma anche chi ti ha fatto uno dei peggiori mali che potevano farti.


Anche molti di quelli che si sposano lo fanno per destabilizzazione interna.

Claudio, sono considerazioni troppo categoriche.

So che ti piacerebbe un mondo dove i traditori scoperti si dichiarassero dei falliti e possibilmente pagassero con l'onta e la solitudine le loro azioni.
E capisco anche che la rabbia di molti (traditi o no) deriva proprio dal non veder avverarsi nulla di tutto ciò


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche molti di quelli che si sposano lo fanno per destabilizzazione interna.
> 
> Claudio, sono considerazioni troppo categoriche.
> 
> ...


Probabile che lo siano, ma ti assicuro che, nelle mie risposte nella maggior parte delle volte, c'è riferimento a degli esempi che specchiano la quotidianità,  e non delle eccezioni. 

Vero chi è tradito porta rabbia dentro di se, ( spero che quello che scriverò rispecchia la normalità e non l'eccezione.) Nel mio caso Chiara, quando seppi del tradimento, la prima e ripeto la prima oltre il mondo che mi crollò addosso, fu il pensiero del suo dolore e non del mio, io distrutto, io morto che mi sento dire clà ti ho tradito, che pensa al suo dolore?


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> sì
> cresciuti dai genitori "ufficiali"
> la cosa impressionante è stata vedere questi figli mentre crescevano e diventavano adulti, assomigliare fisicamente sempre più ai loro veri padri
> i padri "ufficiali", ovviamente, sapevano ma tacevano
> ...


Sapevano e tacevano?


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> In ogni caso si tratta di una mancanza di coraggio.
> 
> Ovviamente mi riferisco alla mia situazione, ma non solo. Vedo che tante persone si nascondono dietro la scusa della famiglia, dei figli piccoli etc. etc... in realtà molti vogliono solo tenersi stretto il piano B, ci sentiamo tutti quanti meglio quando abbiamo un'alternativa sempre lì ad accoglierci.


:up:


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Per i concetti numerati non sono d'accordo, perchè chi tradisce ha sempre motivi di destabilizzazione interna, e sono di tutti i generi e tipi, *nel tradimento si prende in giro prima se stessi e poi all'amante che dici ti amo*, credo sia un circolo vizioso in cui si sta bene, e lo conferma il fatto che, quando si viene scoperti, per la maggior parte delle volte vedi il traditore/trice con lacrime agli occhi e  pentitissimo/a sembra quasi che, nel lampo di un fulmine abbiano visto la vera verità, quando invece altro non sono quelle lacrime che la consapevolezza di un loro fallimento.
> E dopo si che il discorso vigliaccheria si fa avanti, dopo si che chi ha tradito dovrebbe lasciare per la maggior parte delle volte il marito/moglie, perchè questo/a anche se staranno assieme, in tutta la loro vita avranno chi ti sosterrà nella vecchiaia, ma anche chi ti ha fatto uno dei peggiori mali che potevano farti.


Claudio però non tutte le storie sono uguali. Ci sono anche relazioni extraconiugali che diventano storie vere e proprie. 
Non credere che nel tradimento ci sia sempre e soltanto la stessa superficialità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Anche molti di quelli che si sposano lo fanno per destabilizzazione interna.*





Claudio. ha detto:


> Probabile che lo siano, ma ti assicuro che, nelle mie risposte nella maggior parte delle volte,* c'è riferimento a degli esempi che specchiano la quotidianità*,  e non delle eccezioni.


Anche nelle mie risposte, Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Prima di tutto grazie x le varie risposte. Io rispetto tutti i pareri e capisco sia difficile “capire” per chi magari e’ stato tradito.
Non voglio dire nulla a mia “discolpa”, so perfettamente che sono una traditrice che non ha il coraggio di affrontare le conseguenze di una separazione. Ma credetemi, se in casa non ci sono grandi litigi o incompatibilità caratteriali (e allora si’, in quel caso meglio non far vivere quel clima ai figli), non e’ facile togliere il padre e la quotidianità ai propri bimbi.
Purtroppo nella coppia sicuramente c’e’ una mancanza di “amore” e di un qualcosa che si e’ trovato in un’altra persona. Ed e’ dura farne a meno, soprattutto se non e’ una storiella fatta solo di sesso e momenti, ma di una storia che comprende anche dialogo, amicizia, passione, complicità e tutto cio’ che rende “importante” una relazione.


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Prima di tutto grazie x le varie risposte. Io rispetto tutti i pareri e capisco sia difficile “capire” per chi magari e’ stato tradito.
> Non voglio dire nulla a mia “discolpa”, so perfettamente che sono una traditrice che non ha il coraggio di affrontare le conseguenze di una separazione. Ma credetemi, *se in casa non ci sono grandi litigi o incompatibilità caratteriali (e allora si’, in quel caso meglio non far vivere quel clima ai figli), non e’ facile togliere il padre e la quotidianità ai propri bimbi.*
> Purtroppo nella coppia sicuramente c’e’ una mancanza di “amore” e di un qualcosa che si e’ trovato in un’altra persona. Ed e’ dura farne a meno, soprattutto se non e’ una storiella fatta solo di sesso e momenti, ma di una storia che comprende anche dialogo, amicizia, passione, complicità e tutto cio’ che rende “importante” una relazione.


Non ci saranno grandi litigi o incompatibilità di carattere ma i figli sentono se l'amore dei loro genitori è reale o è solo di facciata. Che poi non sia facile affrontare una separazione concordo, ma non nascondiamoci dietro l'amore per i nostri figli eh. Esiste l'affido condiviso, si può decidere di vivere in case separate ma vicine, così da mantenere la quotidianità con entrambi i genitori.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Claudio però non tutte le storie sono uguali. Ci sono anche relazioni extraconiugali che diventano storie vere e proprie.
> Non credere che nel tradimento ci sia sempre e soltanto la stessa superficialità.


Vero. Ma sono eccezioni.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche nelle mie risposte, Claudio.


Si ne ero comunque certo.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Si ma non e' la stessa cosa visto che i miei bimbi sono legatissimi al padre e che sono abituati ad un ambiente sereno...perche' anche se forse non c'e' piu' amore, c'e' comunque affetto e sono piccoli per capire la differenza. Non mi nascondo dietro a nulla...credi che senza figli non avrei fatto subito una scelta? Come potremmo essere felice io e l'altro in questo modo? e poi tra l'altro non potremmo vivere insieme visto che non potrei mandare via mio marito e far entrare un altro uomo, un estraneo, in casa. Quindi comunque non potremmo stare insieme e chissa' per quanti anni ancora...
A noi ora va bene cosi'...poi si vedra' se ce la sentiremo e ci saranno le condizioni "giuste".


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si ma non e' la stessa cosa visto che i miei bimbi sono legatissimi al padre e che sono abituati ad un ambiente sereno...perche' anche se forse non c'e' piu' amore, c'e' comunque affetto e sono piccoli per capire la differenza. Non mi nascondo dietro a nulla...credi che senza figli non avrei fatto subito una scelta? Come potremmo essere felice io e l'altro in questo modo? e poi tra l'altro non potremmo vivere insieme visto che non potrei mandare via mio marito e far entrare un altro uomo, un estraneo, in casa. Quindi comunque non potremmo stare insieme e chissa' per quanti anni ancora...
> A noi ora va bene cosi'...poi si vedra' se ce la sentiremo e ci saranno le condizioni "giuste".


ERA PER MK questa risposta...


----------



## Eliade (18 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> *Non ci saranno grandi litigi o incompatibilità di carattere ma i figli sentono se l'amore dei loro genitori è reale o è solo di facciata. *Che poi non sia facile affrontare una separazione concordo, ma non nascondiamoci dietro l'amore per i nostri figli eh. Esiste l'affido condiviso, si può decidere di vivere in case separate ma vicine, così da mantenere la quotidianità con entrambi i genitori.


 Quoto il grassetto, quello che si trasmette ai figli è un modello di famiglia basata su una "non coppia". Magari per loro, un giorno, sarà normale (anche se non lo è assolutamente) vivere un matrimonio, anche senza figli, dove alla base non ci sia amore ma solo affetto senza grandi litigi o incompatibilità.

P.S. Prima che arrivino le solite domande "ma tu vivi una situazione del genere" e/o " ma tu da quanto sei sposata" ed altre cazzate simili, dico che parlo per esperienza personale di FIGLIA.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto il grassetto, quello che si trasmette ai figli è un modello di famiglia basata su una "non coppia". Magari per loro, un giorno, sarà normale (anche se non lo è assolutamente) vivere un matrimonio, anche senza figli, dove alla base non ci sia amore ma solo affetto senza grandi litigi o incompatibilità.
> 
> P.S. Prima che arrivino le solite domande "ma tu vivi una situazione del genere" e/o " ma tu da quanto sei sposata" ed altre cazzate simili, dico che parlo per esperienza personale di FIGLIA.


Ma veramente noi non siamo una NON COPPIA...viviamo da coppia normale...e come dicevo senza nemmeno litigi particolari, solo quelli che hanno tutte le coppie sposate...ti assicuro che i bimbi non sentono nulla e sono sereni, adorano sia me che il padre e sentono serenita' in quanto io e mio marito (e credo che anche dal mio amante sia cosi' da quel che dice) siamo come tante coppie "normali", dove c'e' quotidianita' e "normalita'"...
Nelle coppie sposate dove non c'e' un amante, magari c'e' anche meno serenita'... non e' detto sai?? quante persone sposate stanno insieme e non si amano piu'? e non divorziano... Insomma e' difficile giudicare o dire cosa e' meglio... NOn so se riesco a spiegare...


----------



## Eliade (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma veramente noi non siamo una NON COPPIA...viviamo da coppia normale...e come dicevo senza nemmeno litigi particolari, solo quelli che hanno tutte le coppie sposate...ti assicuro che i bimbi non sentono nulla e sono sereni, adorano sia me che il padre e sentono serenita' in quanto io e mio marito (e credo che anche dal mio amante sia cosi' da quel che dice) siamo come tante coppie "normali", dove c'e' quotidianita' e "normalita'"...
> Nelle coppie sposate dove non c'e' un amante, magari c'e' anche meno serenita'... non e' detto sai?? quante persone sposate stanno insieme e non si amano piu'? e non divorziano... Insomma e' difficile giudicare o dire cosa e' meglio... NOn so se riesco a spiegare...


Quindi tu e tuo marito siete una coppia...però tu ami il tuo amante?  Quindi con tuo marito vivi le stesse identiche cose che vivi col tuo amante (amicizia, passione, complicità e tutto cio’ che rende “importante” una relazione)? 
Per te quella che vivi con tuo marito è una coppia normale? 
Quotidianità è solo un'aspetto di una coppia, non è solo questo a fare una coppia.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quindi tu e tuo marito siete una coppia...però tu ami il tuo amante?  Quindi con tuo marito vivi le stesse identiche cose che vivi col tuo amante (amicizia, passione, complicità e tutto cio’ che rende “importante” una relazione)?
> Quotidianità è solo un'aspetto di una coppia, non è solo questo a fare una coppia.


chi ha famiglia con mille incombenze e bimbi da seguire...credo sappia cosa intendo dire...con mio marito vivo una realta' fatta di affetto, comprensione e tante cose da affrontare a livello pratico tutti i giorni...
Alcune sere quasi non abbiamo il tempo di salutarci...ma l'amore non e' "finito" per questo motivo, probabilmente non e' venuto a mancare qualcosa tra di noi a livello emozionale...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> chi ha famiglia con mille incombenze e bimbi da seguire...credo sappia cosa intendo dire...con mio marito vivo una realta' fatta di affetto, comprensione e tante cose da affrontare a livello pratico tutti i giorni...
> Alcune sere quasi non abbiamo il tempo di salutarci...ma l'amore non e' "finito" per questo motivo, probabilmente non e' venuto a mancare qualcosa tra di noi a livello emozionale...


ops volevo dire e' venuto a mancare qualcosa...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto il grassetto, quello che si trasmette ai figli è un modello di famiglia basata su una "non coppia". Magari per loro, un giorno, sarà normale (anche se non lo è assolutamente) vivere un matrimonio, anche senza figli, dove alla base non ci sia amore ma solo affetto senza grandi litigi o incompatibilità.
> 
> P.S. Prima che arrivino le solite domande "ma tu vivi una situazione del genere" e/o " ma tu da quanto sei sposata" ed altre cazzate simili, dico che parlo per esperienza personale di FIGLIA.


Ma hai idea di come siano le famiglie in generale? Secondo te una coppia serena, ce non ha grandi disaccordi, una coppia in cui c'è comunque un volersi bene e un rispetto (io lo stacco dal tradimento perché per me rispetto non comprende solo fedeltà), accordo sull'educazione dei figli può fare piu' danni di una coppia fedele ma che vive altri tipi di problematiche.
Sembra che tutti abbiano la bacchetta magica per capire tutto di tutti e per dire ciò che e' giusto e ciò che non lo e'. Fintanto che non si e' provato l'esperienza di essere genitori durante le varie fasi di crescita dei figli poi e' ancora piu' facile.


----------



## Eliade (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma hai idea di come siano le famiglie in generale? Secondo te una coppia serena, ce non ha grandi disaccordi, una coppia in cui c'è comunque un volersi bene e un rispetto (io lo stacco dal tradimento perché per me rispetto non comprende solo fedeltà), accordo sull'educazione dei figli può fare piu' danni di una coppia fedele ma che vive altri tipi di problematiche.
> Sembra che tutti abbiano la bacchetta magica per capire tutto di tutti e per dire ciò che e' giusto e ciò che non lo e'. Fintanto che non si e' provato l'esperienza di essere genitori durante le varie fasi di crescita dei figli poi e' ancora piu' facile.


 Ma tu sei la stessa che ha aperto la discussione? Firmatevi però in qualche modo....o non si capisce nulla! Firmatevi con un cavolo di nume qualunque, che ne so: acqua lete?
 Io non parlo di fedeltà, forse non mi sono espressa bene...
Io non ho idea di come siano le famiglie in generale, ma ho idea di come sia una famiglia quando i genitori si vogliono bene, ma non sono più una coppia.
E comunque non parlo della famiglia, ma parlo di *coppia, sulla quale si basa la famiglia.*
Se i due genitori non si amano più...i figli con che visione di famiglia cresceranno? Quella su cui i genitori fanno i genitori ma non sono una coppia innamorata?
L'affetto che si dimostra una coppia innamorata è ben diverso da quello che si dimostra una coppia che si vuole bene per via di situazioni passate insieme. 





Non Registrato ha detto:


> chi ha famiglia con mille incombenze e bimbi da seguire...credo sappia cosa intendo dire...con mio marito vivo una realta' fatta di affetto, comprensione e tante cose da affrontare a livello pratico tutti i giorni...
> Alcune sere quasi non abbiamo il tempo di salutarci...ma l'amore non e' "finito" per questo motivo, probabilmente non e' venuto a mancare qualcosa tra di noi a livello emozionale...


 Le mille incombenze e bimbi da seguire, non fanno di te e tuo marito una coppia però, al limite fanno di te e tuo marito due genitori e coinquilini....
Tu stessa hai scritto che tra te e il tuo amante c'è questo: amicizia, passione, complicità e tutto cio’ che rende “importante” una relazione.
Tra te e tuo marito ci sono queste cose? Se no...allora scusa, secondo quanto hai scritto, tu e tuo marito non avete una vera relazione, a maggior ragione se dici di amare il tuo amante e di provare solo affetto verso tuo marito.


----------



## Eliade (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma hai idea di come siano le famiglie in generale? Secondo te una coppia serena, ce non ha grandi disaccordi, una coppia in cui c'è comunque un volersi bene e un rispetto (io lo stacco dal tradimento perché per me rispetto non comprende solo fedeltà), accordo sull'educazione dei figli può fare piu' danni di una coppia fedele ma che vive altri tipi di problematiche.
> *Sembra che tutti abbiano la bacchetta magica per capire tutto di tutti e per dire ciò che e' giusto e ciò che non lo e'. Fintanto che non si e' provato l'esperienza di essere genitori durante le varie fasi di crescita dei figli poi e' ancora piu' facile.*


PS Ti trascrivo di nuovo la cosa:


> P.S. Prima che arrivino le solite domande "ma tu vivi una situazione del genere" e/o " ma tu da quanto sei sposata" ed altre cazzate simili, dico che parlo per esperienza personale di FIGLIA.


Non hai formulato la domanda, ma il senso era lo stesso....


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> PS Ti trascrivo di nuovo la cosa:
> 
> Non hai formulato la domanda, ma il senso era lo stesso....


La mia risposta era piu' lunga, vi soffermate sempre solo alcune parti. La prima parte era dedicata a tutti.


----------



## APERTO IO DISCUSS (18 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma tu sei la stessa che ha aperto la discussione? Firmatevi però in qualche modo....o non si capisce nulla! Firmatevi con un cavolo di nume qualunque, che ne so: acqua lete?
> Io non parlo di fedeltà, forse non mi sono espressa bene...
> Io non ho idea di come siano le famiglie in generale, ma ho idea di come sia una famiglia quando i genitori si vogliono bene, ma non sono più una coppia.
> E comunque non parlo della famiglia, ma parlo di *coppia, sulla quale si basa la famiglia.*
> ...


Allora, prima non ero io ma si vede che e' una donna che vive la stessa cosa.
Tesoro...tu credi davvero che le coppie sposate con figli e lavoro tutto il giorno, la sera la casa e tutto il resto abbia il tempo di fare i fidanzatini??' e che i figli si accorgano di questo?? ma dai! per favore...!! poi io e marito non ci trattiamo male e c'e' affetto, quello che c'e' tra tutte le coppie sposate da vari anni e con le problematiche di tutti i giorni! ANCHE chi non ha amante vive come noi, che credi??


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

APERTO IO DISCUSS ha detto:


> Allora, prima non ero io ma si vede che e' una donna che vive la stessa cosa.
> Tesoro...tu credi davvero che le coppie sposate con figli e lavoro tutto il giorno, la sera la casa e tutto il resto *abbia il tempo di fare i fidanzatini??' e che i figli si accorgano di questo*?? ma dai! per favore...!! poi io e marito non ci trattiamo male e c'e' affetto, quello che c'e' tra tutte le coppie sposate da vari anni e con le problematiche di tutti i giorni! ANCHE chi non ha amante vive come noi, che credi??


Certo che si ha il tempo e certo che i figli si accorgono.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

APERTO IO DISCUSS ha detto:


> Allora, prima non ero io ma si vede che e' una donna che vive la stessa cosa.
> Tesoro...tu credi davvero che le coppie sposate con figli e lavoro tutto il giorno, la sera la casa e tutto il resto abbia il tempo di fare i fidanzatini??' e che i figli si accorgano di questo?? ma dai! per favore...!! poi io e marito non ci trattiamo male e c'e' affetto, quello che c'e' tra tutte le coppie sposate da vari anni e con le problematiche di tutti i giorni! ANCHE chi non ha amante vive come noi, che credi??


Approvo, basta guardarsi un po' intorno per capirlo. Basta chiedere alle amiche o colleghe, o anche all controparte maschile. Il benessere dei figli non dipende assolutamente dalla frequentazione di una terza persona, ma da tutto un altro insieme di fattori. 

Maestre e maestri di vita... e' proprio vero!


----------



## Eliade (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La mia risposta era piu' lunga, vi soffermate sempre solo alcune parti. La prima parte era dedicata a tutti.


 Ti ho risposto alla prima parte nel post precedente. Ho dedicato due post in risposta al tuo. 
Se vuoi scrivere una cosa dedicata a tutti, non devi quotare un messaggio ben preciso, fare ciò significa che "dedichi" quel messaggio a quel determinato utente. 



APERTO IO DISCUSS ha detto:


> Allora, prima non ero io ma si vede che e' una donna che vive la stessa cosa.
> Tesoro...tu credi davvero che le coppie sposate con figli e lavoro tutto il giorno, la sera la casa e tutto il resto abbia il tempo di fare i fidanzatini??' *e che i figli si accorgano di questo?? ma dai! per favore...*!! poi io e marito non ci trattiamo male e c'e' affetto, quello che c'e' tra tutte le coppie sposate da vari anni e con le problematiche di tutti i giorni! ANCHE chi non ha amante vive come noi, che credi??


 Io e mio fratello nel tempo ce ne siamo accorti...
Non da piccoli, ma crescendo e vedendo la differenza con dei genitori davvero innamorati si...
Non hai il tempo di fare i fidanzatini col marito, però ce l'hai per farlo con l'amante..
Ecco la differenza tra te e una vera coppia di genitori.
Quello che tu fai con l'amante una, due, tre, volte a settimana...una coppia sposata innamorata, e con figli, lo fanno insieme...
E la differenza si vede...eccome se si vede...



MK ha detto:


> Certo che si ha il tempo e certo che i figli si accorgono.


 Quoto.


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Approvo, basta guardarsi un po' intorno per capirlo. Basta chiedere alle amiche o colleghe, o anche all controparte maschile. *Il benessere dei figli non dipende assolutamente dalla frequentazione di una terza persona, ma da tutto un altro insieme di fattori.
> *
> Maestre e maestri di vita... e' proprio vero!


Quali fattori?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che si ha il tempo e certo che i figli si accorgono.


Avere l'amante non significa ignorare il marito. Se una coppia ha comunque un buon rapporto i momenti di affetto ci sono. 
Quello che voglio far capire e' che purtroppo non e' possibile che ci sia determinismo e non e' possibile generalizzare. Mi sembra che qui si cerchi sempre questo senza capire che e' ogni situazione e' diversa.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Intendevo proprio questo.
> 
> Purtroppo il tuo è un discorso da SINGLE MAN: tua moglie qui non c'è.
> 
> ...


Sono donne che compiono veri miracoli eh?
Guarigioni...
Resurrezioni...
Scacciano li demoni e li ricacciano nell'inferno...:carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Avere l'amante non significa ignorare il marito. Se una coppia ha comunque un buon rapporto i momenti di affetto ci sono.
> Quello che voglio far capire e' che purtroppo non e' possibile che ci sia determinismo e non e' possibile generalizzare. Mi sembra che qui si cerchi sempre questo senza capire che e' ogni situazione e' diversa.


L'affetto e l'amore sono due cose diverse. Provare affetto se non si hanno seri problemi di relazionarsi con gli altri è facile. Amare è un'altra cosa. A me sembra invece che queste situazioni siano tutte uguali, sarà un mio limite eh .


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

APERTO IO DISCUSS ha detto:


> Allora, prima non ero io ma si vede che e' una donna che vive la stessa cosa.
> Tesoro...tu credi davvero che le coppie sposate con figli e lavoro tutto il giorno, la sera la casa e tutto il resto abbia il tempo di fare i fidanzatini??' e che i figli si accorgano di questo?? ma dai! per favore...!! poi io e marito non ci trattiamo male e c'e' affetto, quello che c'e' tra tutte le coppie sposate da vari anni e con le problematiche di tutti i giorni! ANCHE chi non ha amante vive come noi, che credi??


Allora io ti dico una cosa e anche all'altra...
Mi sono accorto che qua i maestri e le maestre auspicano delle realtà idilliache e bucoliche...

Di fatto poi c'è un altro problema:
La composizione della coppia e il suo momento esistenziale...

In genere abbiamo...fidanzatini...sposetti pucci pucci...poi l'arrivo dei figli ecc..ecc..ecc...

Non è poi da trascurare il lavoro e le sue problematiche eh?

Ho capito sai quell'affetto!


----------



## elena_ (18 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma tu sei la stessa che ha aperto la discussione? Firmatevi però in qualche modo....o non si capisce nulla! Firmatevi con un cavolo di nume qualunque, che ne so: acqua lete?
> Io non parlo di fedeltà, forse non mi sono espressa bene...
> Io non ho idea di come siano le famiglie in generale, ma ho idea di come sia una famiglia quando i genitori si vogliono bene, ma non sono più una coppia.
> E comunque non parlo della famiglia, ma parlo di *coppia, sulla quale si basa la famiglia.*
> ...


quoto e capisco benissimo
e concordo


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2012)

La composizione della coppia e il suo momento esistenziale...

In genere abbiamo...fidanzatini...sposetti pucci pucci...poi l'arrivo dei figli ecc..ecc..ecc...

Non è poi da trascurare il lavoro e le sue problematiche eh?

Ho capito sai quell'affetto![/QUOTE]

quoto

!
io vivo la stessa cosa che sta vivendo chi ha aperto il post
con meno intensità  nel senso che ci si vede meno ecco
e con + problemi con il marito in carrierissima
ma nons ta a me giudicare nulla e mai + lo farò

cmq  più o meno i pensieri sono gli stessi

ah sono ROSSI


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> !
> io vivo la stessa cosa che sta vivendo chi ha aperto il post
> ...


Rossi, ben tornata :up:


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Rossi, ben tornata :up:


grazie

..sempre confusa eh..ma tant'è..


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> grazie
> 
> ..sempre confusa eh..ma tant'è..


Quando vuoi e se vuoi aggiornaci, intanto sono contenta che sei tornata tra noi .


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> grazie
> 
> ..sempre confusa eh..ma tant'è..


Bentornata Rossi! Un bacione


----------



## lunaiena (18 Gennaio 2012)

APERTO IO DISCUSS ha detto:


> Allora, prima non ero io ma si vede che e' una donna che vive la stessa cosa.
> Tesoro...tu credi davvero che le coppie sposate con figli e lavoro tutto il giorno, la sera la casa e tutto il resto abbia il tempo di fare i fidanzatini??' e che i figli si accorgano di questo?? ma dai! per favore...!! poi io e marito non ci trattiamo male e c'e' affetto, quello che c'e' tra tutte le coppie sposate da vari anni e con le problematiche di tutti i giorni! ANCHE chi non ha amante vive come noi, che credi??


:up:
:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Quando vuoi e se vuoi aggiornaci, intanto sono contenta che sei tornata tra noi .


ho provato a ricominciare con mio marito

non va..granchè

inutile
lui ci rpova poi si fa delle uscite delle cose che mi dico allora nn ha capito nulla
lo epnso io ma anche la mia+ cara amica che da sempre mi dice che non è altro la soluzione

cona ltro va
ci siamo visti
passato meontni belli ma che ve lo dico a fa?

ci sentiamo abbastanza

mi paice ci sto bene sto bene dentro a questa cosa con momenti di gran panico

ma cerco di viverla come un raggio di sole sometimes

con tutto ciò che di sbagliato c'è
ma x ora sono egoista 

sto cmq meglio di anni fa..ma molto

i bimbi come dic ehci haa pertoq sto post sonos ereni felici e no, non penso xoa avvertano che non c'è sesso tra mamma e papà o ben poco

tutto il resto c'è 
strano ma così

la settimana poi si vive in apnea impegni e lavoro 
capisco bene cosa dice quindi l'utente

io non so se sono a livelli di innamoramento

non credo ecco

bene profondo si

amo sinceramente solo i miei figli

loro sono la mia priorità

ho modificato anche rapporti con sucoera mia amdre e tutti quellic he pretendevano inverosimile da me:up:


----------



## elena_ (18 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> * Io e mio fratello nel tempo ce ne siamo accorti...*
> Non da piccoli, ma crescendo e vedendo la differenza con dei genitori davvero innamorati si...
> Non hai il tempo di fare i fidanzatini col marito, però ce l'hai per farlo con l'amante..
> Ecco la differenza tra te e una vera coppia di genitori.
> ...


possono ignorarlo solo dei bimbi piccoli e bisognosi di entrambe le figure genitoriali
ma arriva sempre quel momento in cui i figli cominciano a emanciparsi e a osservare i propri genitori con altri occhi, no? 
è stato allora che io mi sono resa conto che i miei genitori erano una coppia e non solo dei genitori


----------



## elena_ (18 Gennaio 2012)

credo comunque che
al di là di tutto
per un figlio piccolo o meno piccolo conti soprattutto sapere che i suoi genitori ci saranno sempre per lui
qualunque cosa succeda


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> credo comunque che
> al di là di tutto
> per un figlio piccolo o meno piccolo conti soprattutto sapere che i suoi genitori ci saranno sempre per lui
> qualunque cosa succeda


Sì Elena ma un genitore dovrebbe anche pensare di trasmettere al proprio figlio una visione reale e non ipocrita del senso di vivere in coppia.


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> possono ignorarlo solo dei bimbi piccoli e bisognosi di entrambe le figure genitoriali
> ma arriva sempre quel momento in cui i figli cominciano a emanciparsi e a osservare i propri genitori con altri occhi, no?
> è stato allora che io mi sono resa conto che i miei genitori erano una coppia e non solo dei genitori


sai cosa c'è elena
che purtroppo tutto bene fors enon si può fare
io ammiro + che invidio quelle coppie che hanno o sanno reggere e bastarsi
x me, x noi, non è stato così
sicuramente fattori esterni hanno influito (trasferimenti, depressione, lutti) ma ci sono coppuie che superano tutto
noi non siamo stati ing rado di farlo
i miei genitori non avevano amante
eppure la tensione tra loro la percepivo
qui, per ora. da noi, non è così
calcola che mio marito è via anche 10 giorni di fila, ci si vede gran feste giochi cene uscite sport..
ma come coppia purtroppo e dico purtroppo siamo lontantissimi
il sesso una chimera e se c'è comporta impegno
è giusto?
ma io posso, con che diritto, togliere loro mattinate nel lettone tutti e cinque, svegliarsi e trovare il papà
posso farlo a loro tre ed a lui?
NO
CI FOSSERE URLA LITIGI TENSIONI SI
detto questo so che la soluzione che ho trovato è temporanea e alla fine potrebbe fare male
so tutto
come so che non ci sto provando abbastanza mas to rimandando
e che ogni volta che l'ho fatto mio marito mi ha delusa


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> credo comunque che
> al di là di tutto
> per un figlio piccolo o meno piccolo conti soprattutto sapere che i suoi genitori ci saranno sempre per lui
> qualunque cosa succeda


si
è vero

ma per loro conta anche la quotidinità
e ti assicuro vedendo mio marito assente che a tutti e tre pesa non vederlo
lo cercano

figurarsi levar loro anche il week end


----------



## lunaiena (18 Gennaio 2012)

Penso non si possa giudicare l'affetto che si prova per un'altra persona ....
Cioè ma come si fa a dire tu hai un'amante allora non sei una coppia con tuo marito o tua moglie .....
ma dai ma scherziamo!!!
La coppia c'è esiste solo che dopo tanti anni è inevitabile cadere nei meccanismi della vita....

secondo me l'affetto che si crea dopo tanti anni insieme va ben oltre l'amore ...quell'amore creato da gesti che fai e non da gesti che vorresti di fossero fatti....


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Penso non si possa giudicare l'affetto che si prova per un'altra persona ....
> Cioè ma come si fa a dire tu hai un'amante allora non sei una coppia con tuo marito o tua moglie .....
> ma dai ma scherziamo!!!
> La coppia c'è esiste solo che dopo tanti anni è inevitabile cadere nei meccanismi della vita....
> ...


Potrei essere d'accordo con te, nel momento in cui per entrambi vale questo discorso.
Io so di voler molto bene a mio marito e so che diamo molto ai nostri figli, ma io l'ho tradito e lui non lo sa.
Se lo scoprisse credo che del mio voler bene e dell'immagine che diamo ai nostri figli non gliene fregherebbe molto.....


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> La composizione della coppia e il suo momento esistenziale...
> 
> In genere abbiamo...fidanzatini...sposetti pucci pucci...poi l'arrivo dei figli ecc..ecc..ecc...
> 
> ...


quoto

!
io vivo la stessa cosa che sta vivendo chi ha aperto il post
con meno intensità  nel senso che ci si vede meno ecco
e con + problemi con il marito in carrierissima
ma nons ta a me giudicare nulla e mai + lo farò

cmq  più o meno i pensieri sono gli stessi

ah sono ROSSI[/QUOTE]

Ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> !
> io vivo la stessa cosa che sta vivendo chi ha aperto il post
> ...


Ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo[/QUOTE]

ciaoooooo Conteeeee


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potrei essere d'accordo con te, nel momento in cui per entrambi vale questo discorso.
> Io so di voler molto bene a mio marito e so che diamo molto ai nostri figli, ma io l'ho tradito e lui non lo sa.
> Se lo scoprisse credo che del mio voler bene e dell'immagine che diamo ai nostri figli non gliene fregherebbe molto.....


idem

però unica cosa positiva x me ès tata di imaprarare a farmi rispettare
prima sero una sota di tutto fare x tutti in primis mia suocera 
a seguire altri

le cors ele faccio x i miei figli, il mio lavoro
 tutto il resto può aspettare


----------



## JON (18 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> idem
> 
> però unica cosa positiva x me ès tata di imaprarare a farmi rispettare
> prima sero una sota di tutto fare x tutti in primis mia suocera
> ...


Denunci una situazione che sento spesso tra le donne....molto spesso, è un fatto che le accomuna direi. Come una vocazione.

Io trovo normale che queste situazioni generino oppressione, alla fine si reagisce ognuno a proprio modo.


----------



## Eliade (18 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Penso non si possa giudicare l'affetto che si prova per un'altra persona ....
> Cioè ma come si fa a dire tu hai un'amante allora non sei una coppia con tuo marito o tua moglie .....
> ma dai ma scherziamo!!!
> ..


Infatti lo stai dicendo solo tu questo...


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Denunci una situazione che sento spesso tra le donne....molto spesso, è un fatto che le accomuna direi. Come una vocazione.
> 
> Io trovo normale che queste situazioni generino oppressione, alla fine si reagisce ognuno a proprio modo.


si ma lo permettiamo noi sai!
io x anni da sola con 3 manco in bagno a far pipi potevo stare e a volte ancora adesso
mammma mammma mammma))

ma loro va bene
il resto dle mondo un attimo grazie

ps:questo x mio marito poteva risoversi con assunzione di una tata full time..x dire

ma i figli sono miei e me li seguo
già lavoro

ma il resto lui comrpeso si aggiustassero


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Comunque, il titolo del topic dice tutto...


----------



## feeling (18 Gennaio 2012)

*Mi rassegno e rispondo prima di leggere tutto se no finisce come l'altra volta....*

...cmq.

Rispondo un po a quello che ho letto e mi è rimasto impresso!!!

Al primo posto: "Quale amante non se la racconata!?!?!?! Io credo nessuno! Tutti noi ce la raccontiamo, in un modo o nell'altro....se amiamo...se l'altro ci ama...se ci si puo separare....se si può costruire un futuro....SCUSATE ma tutti gli amanti se la raccontano altrimenti reagiremmo con etica o chiuderemmo o eviteremmo le storie extra-matrimoniali o lasceremmo cio che no va perche ammettiamo che non va!" Tutti gli amanti se la raccontano! Me compresa!

Al secondo posto: Leggo sempre chi dice che questo non è amore, è sempre difficile giudicare: per gli esterni è impossibile valutare e gli interni alla faccenda non sono obiettivi, quindi è indefinibile ed inclassificabile..."

Al terzo ma non meno importante: MA SONO L'UNICA (o megio siamo gli unici) COGLIONA A NON AVER FATTO SESSO CON IL PROPRIO AMICO DEL CUORE NONOSTANTE SIANO PASSATI BEN OLTRE DUE ANNI???? Che pirla!!!:rotfl:

Lezione imparata da Kung Fu Panda 2 (e questo la dice lunga l'età dei miei bimbi) non importa che storia hai alle spalle, da dove vieni e cosa hai fatto, ma importa chi tu decidi di essere oggi!

E io sinceramente cerco di mantere questo fragile equilibrio tra egoismo e altruismo, ma come detto probabilmente me la sto solo raccontando su!!!

P.S. Lothar nel tuo primo messaggio, parlavi di me? Lo sai che sono come in Conte, se mi evochi, errivo!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

*Grazie a tutti*

Che dirvi. Forse ce la raccontiamo. Forse no.
Io sento che tra me e questa persona ci sia un legame profondo che pero' non puo' cancellare la vita costruita prima. E'vero, ci sono persone che mollano tutto fregandosene delle macerie che lasciano. E ne ho vissute sulla mia pelle, amici e parenti. Poi magari tutto passa, ma dopo anni e con tanta sofferenza di chi hai vicino. Noi non siamo fatti cosi'. Crediamo di amarci e di aver trovato affetto, passione e complicita' oltre ad amicizia e tante altre belle cose. Mentre con i nostri coniugi pur essendoci un rapporto "sereno" e di affetto, non proviamo piu' alcune cose fondamentali (e abbiamo anche piu' volte tentato di riscostruire mettendo da parte la nostra storia). ok siamo codardi...ma non solo di accollarci colpe e difficolta'...ma di accollarle alle persone amate che ne soffrirebbero...forse chi non la vive non puo' capire


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che dirvi. Forse ce la raccontiamo. Forse no.
> Io sento che tra me e questa persona ci sia un legame profondo che pero' non puo' cancellare la vita costruita prima. E'vero, ci sono persone che mollano tutto fregandosene delle macerie che lasciano. E ne ho vissute sulla mia pelle, amici e parenti. Poi magari tutto passa, ma dopo anni e con tanta sofferenza di chi hai vicino. Noi non siamo fatti cosi'. Crediamo di amarci e di aver trovato affetto, passione e complicita' oltre ad amicizia e tante altre belle cose. Mentre con i nostri coniugi pur essendoci un rapporto "sereno" e di affetto, non proviamo piu' alcune cose fondamentali (e abbiamo anche piu' volte tentato di riscostruire mettendo da parte la nostra storia). ok siamo codardi...ma non solo di accollarci colpe e difficolta'...ma di accollarle alle persone amate che ne soffrirebbero...forse chi non la vive non puo' capire


Una sorta di martiri . Sul fregarsene chiederei prima ai rispettivi coniugi cosa ne pensano. Se meglio la doppia vita o le macerie.


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Una sorta di martiri . Sul fregarsene chiederei prima ai rispettivi coniugi cosa ne pensano. Se meglio la doppia vita o le macerie.


meglio le macerie x gli adulti

per i bimbi non so

forse è sabgliato nascondersi dietro la scusa bimbi ma io per ora sento forte la resp vs di loro vs loro serenità
ragazzi una separazione si aptisce

cmq forse sono cmq peggio io che dell'amante nn sono innamorata
mi piace molto ma innamorata no

ci sto bene
sono egoista e basta e tendo a non raccontarmela nemmeno più


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> meglio le macerie x gli adulti
> 
> per i bimbi non so
> 
> ...


Rossi non era un giudizio categorico il mio, ci sono momenti nella vita in cui succedono anche queste cose. Spero solo che questa distrazione non ti distolga troppo dai problemi che stanno dentro il tuo matrimonio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Gennaio 2012)

feeling ha detto:


> ...cmq.
> 
> Rispondo un po a quello che ho letto e mi è rimasto impresso!!!
> 
> ...


io no


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Rossi non era un giudizio categorico il mio, ci sono momenti nella vita in cui succedono anche queste cose. Spero solo che questa distrazione non ti distolga troppo dai problemi che stanno dentro il tuo matrimonio.



in parte mi distoglie
in parte mi aiuta

non va bene lo so

quando lo sento mi sorride il mondo

sto sbagliando e lo so
per ora però va così

poi ti dirò

quando hai un marito così assente èa cneh difficile avere tempo per recuperare
non c'è più quitidianità

la lontananza bene non fa di questo ne sono certissima


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io no


io l'ho fatto
ora nn piu

sono cosapevole che è una parte di me stessa l'essere infedele
anches eho qualche motivo
anche solo mancanza di sesso per tre anni quasi


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io no


No contessa...
Non sei equa...
Tu te la sei raccontata molto bella e grande...

Ma hai avuto un grande coraggio...
Quello di dire a te stessa...
Non voglio raccontarmela per non soffrire...io voglio vederla la cruda realtà...

E così hai fatto...
E fu sera e fu mattina quarto giorno.

Ma ci sono molte cose in cui ho visto te raccontartela...e mi sono detto...ma perchè no?
Tanto su certi punti non ci capiremo mai...

E sai quanto il conte sia categorico su certe questioni...

Ma non dirmi...quante volte ci siamo mollati quei sonori ceffoni e ci siamo detti...ohi sveglia: i rammolliti non servono a nessuno....

Siamo soldati non uomini...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Una sorta di martiri . Sul fregarsene chiederei prima ai rispettivi coniugi cosa ne pensano. Se meglio la doppia vita o le macerie.


Che ironia! non siamo martiri ma forse meno stronzi di persone che se ne fregano di tutto e per avere quello che vogliono se ne fregano degli altri. Poi con i nostri coniugi non va male ma si sente che manca qualcosa...che ne sapete voi, magari anche loro riempono le loro mancanze in altro modo...non conoscete noi ne' loro per poter giudicare o fare della facile ironia.
Comunque se dico che ce la raccontiamo e ci sta bene cosi' forse ricevo piu' quotazioni qui, almeno mi sembra che il tradimento senza pero' dire che sia amore e' piu' ben visto... mah...


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...*non conoscete noi ne' loro per poter giudicare o fare della facile ironia.*


Qui ti sbagli.
Io conosco *loro*.
Infatti prova a parlare *loro *di quello che fai...
Vediamo se li conosco meglio io o meglio tu...

Non conviene, eh?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che ironia! non siamo martiri ma forse meno stronzi di persone che se ne fregano di tutto e per avere quello che vogliono se ne fregano degli altri. Poi con i nostri coniugi non va male ma si sente che manca qualcosa...che ne sapete voi, magari anche loro riempono le loro mancanze in altro modo...non conoscete noi ne' loro per poter giudicare o fare della facile ironia.
> Comunque se dico che ce la raccontiamo e ci sta bene cosi' forse ricevo piu' quotazioni qui, almeno mi sembra che il tradimento senza pero' dire che sia amore e' piu' ben visto... mah...


Se per una non meglio precisata congiunzione astrale e planetaria congiunta ad'una illecita assunzione di sostanze stupidofacenti, il tuo amante venisse da te e ti dicesse:_ "Facciamo il grande passo, diciamolo alle nostre famiglie, perchè io ti amo, tu mi ami, e io voglio vivere il resto della mia vita insieme a te".


_Dato un ragionevole lasso di tempo per pensarci, quanta percentuale di quel tempo useresti per valutare se sfancularlo e quanta per accarezzare l'idea di farlo ?


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che ironia! non siamo martiri ma forse meno stronzi di persone che se ne fregano di tutto e per avere quello che vogliono se ne fregano degli altri. Poi con i nostri coniugi non va male ma si sente che manca qualcosa...che ne sapete voi, magari anche loro riempono le loro mancanze in altro modo...non conoscete noi ne' loro per poter giudicare o fare della facile ironia.


Comunque siete persone come tutte le altre che fate *anche *quello in più.
Mi sfugge la logica per la quale, facendo *anche quello*, siete *anche meno stronzi* degli altri...


----------



## feeling (18 Gennaio 2012)

*L'ho sempre detto che il forum è meglio di una terapia*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Se per una non meglio precisata congiunzione astrale e planetaria congiunta ad'una illecita assunzione di sostanze stupidofacenti, il tuo amante venisse da te e ti dicesse:_ "Facciamo il grande passo, diciamolo alle nostre famiglie, perchè io ti amo, tu mi ami, e io voglio vivere il resto della mia vita insieme a te".
> 
> 
> _Dato un ragionevole lasso di tempo per pensarci, quanta percentuale di quel tempo useresti per valutare se sfancularlo e quanta per accarezzare l'idea di farlo ?


Posso provare a rispondere io? e credo che tutti coloro che hanno un amante dovrebbero farlo.

Credo...perche per avere la certezza bisegnerebbe essere lì, credo che direi di no! Perchè la lezione più grande che ho imparato qui (e non ci crederete ma me l'ha data Daniele) è che un matrimonio non finisce perche si conosce qualcun'altro, un matrimonio finisce perche non funziona più. Il fatto che il mio amante diventi disponibile non dovrebbe cambiare il mio posto nel mio matrimonio....dovrebbe...e dico credo, per ora a mente fredda ragiono così.

Mi piacciono queste introspezioni....se così possiamo chiamarle.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che ironia! non siamo martiri ma forse meno stronzi di persone che se ne fregano di tutto e per avere quello che vogliono se ne fregano degli altri. Poi con i nostri coniugi non va male ma si sente che manca qualcosa...che ne sapete voi, magari anche loro riempono le loro mancanze in altro modo...non conoscete noi ne' loro per poter giudicare o fare della facile ironia.
> Comunque se dico che ce la raccontiamo e ci sta bene cosi' forse ricevo piu' quotazioni qui, almeno mi sembra che il tradimento senza pero' dire che sia amore e' piu' ben visto... mah...


Parti dal presupposto che sono stata nella tua situazione quindi posso capirti.
Va bene tutto, anche che per i figli uno decide di non separarsi, ma quello che non è giusto è la disonestà verso il proprio compagno.
La mancanza di coraggio nel dire: senti ti voglio bene, stiamo relativamente bene insieme, dobbiamo vogliamo crescere i nostri figli insieme ma non mi basti. Ho bisogno di emozioni che un'altra persona mi dà. Che dici? 
E a quel punto accettare la decisione dell'altro.
Ci vuole coraggio, coraggio che nemmeno io ho avuto....


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parti dal presupposto che sono stata nella tua situazione quindi posso capirti.
> Va bene tutto, anche che per i figli uno decide di non separarsi, ma quello che non è giusto è la disonestà verso il proprio compagno.
> La mancanza di coraggio nel dire: senti ti voglio bene, stiamo relativamente bene insieme, dobbiamo vogliamo crescere i nostri figli insieme ma non mi basti. Ho bisogno di emozioni che un'altra persona mi dà. Che dici?
> E a quel punto accettare la decisione dell'altro.
> Ci vuole coraggio, coraggio che nemmeno io ho avuto....


Appunto...
Io ho fatto il passo...e mi è andata da re!
Solo che non ho detto ho bisogno...
Ma ho trovato una persona con cui finalmente sto bene...
Lei ha detto...
Sono contenta per te.

Ma non l'ho mai messa in termini tu mi basti o non mi basti.
Perchè io sono un essere ben definito e basto a me stesso.

Ho veramente imparato sai da mia moglie questo concetto:
Prima devo stare bene io con me stessa e sapere stare con me stessa: poi viene tutto il resto eh?

Altrimenti ti fai una montagna di aspettative che....
Saranno puntualmente deluse no?

non sei tu quella che mi ha detto...
Tu ti ostini a chiedere quello che l'altro non è disposto a darti?

Ovvio ho capito che mi rivolgevo alla fonte sbagliata no?

Mi sono spostato un attimo e ho imparato che se voglio bere devo andare dove ci sono le sorgenti di acqua fresca...inutile continuare a trivellare un arido deserto eh?

Il deserto va bene per i beduini no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se per una non meglio precisata congiunzione astrale e planetaria congiunta ad'una illecita assunzione di sostanze stupidofacenti, il tuo amante venisse da te e ti dicesse:_ "Facciamo il grande passo, diciamolo alle nostre famiglie, perchè io ti amo, tu mi ami, e io voglio vivere il resto della mia vita insieme a te".
> 
> 
> _Dato un ragionevole lasso di tempo per pensarci, quanta percentuale di quel tempo useresti per valutare se sfancularlo e quanta per accarezzare l'idea di farlo ?


ma tu sei così poco sciallo da non credere che se due decidono queste cose...poi non compiano il passo?
Se arrivano a deciderle...le fanno eh?

E credimi...
Per molti lasciarsi andare via...è un gesto liberatorio eh?

Ovvio i casini iniziano quando tu te ne vuoi andare e lei non vuole lasciarti andare eh?
Visto con mio zio...
Ma non ci sono stati ne santi nè madonne...ora lui vive a Barcellona sposato con un'altra.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma tu sei così poco sciallo da non credere che se due decidono queste cose...poi non compiano il passo?
> Se arrivano a deciderle...le fanno eh?
> 
> E credimi...
> ...


Feeling ha colto in pieno il senso della mia domanda. Era più che altro una provocazione volta a obbligare a fermarsi un attimo a pensare e a guardarsi dentro.

In tutto questo thread ho letto di motivazioni plausibili o meno, condivisibili o meno, reali o meno per le quali sia _giusto_ condurre una doppia vita. (Notare il corsivo), però, siccome i pianeti si congiungono, i Maya predicono, le sostanze stupidofacenti si assumono, non è escluso che coloro che fino a questa pagina del thread hanno sostenuto, con argomenti che la mia attuale sciallitudine, o sciallanza, m'impone di non giudicare , si possano trovare davanti a tale evenienza. Lo sai come si dice: c'è una strada famosa lastricata di buone intenzioni....e si dice pure...Non succede...ma se succede


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Feeling ha colto in pieno il senso della mia domanda. Era più che altro una provocazione volta a obbligare a fermarsi un attimo a pensare e a guardarsi dentro.
> 
> In tutto questo thread ho letto di motivazioni plausibili o meno, condivisibili o meno, reali o meno per le quali sia _giusto_ condurre una doppia vita. (Notare il corsivo), però, siccome i pianeti si congiungono, i Maya predicono, le sostanze stupidofacenti si assumono, non è escluso che coloro che fino a questa pagina del thread hanno sostenuto, con argomenti che la mia attuale sciallitudine, o sciallanza, m'impone di non giudicare , si possano trovare davanti a tale evenienza. Lo sai come si dice: c'è una strada famosa lastricata di buone intenzioni....e si dice pure...Non succede...ma se succede


Beh come dire...due persone partono da un punto A....poi si trovano al B...che fare?
Io sono per...il trovare le palle per parlare a qualsiasi costo.
ALmeno si sa con chi si ha a che fare no?

Sai che palle una vita tutta volta a taci qui e taci là?


----------



## Buscopann (18 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> beh ci sono tanti tipi di amore e tanti modi di amare
> ho conosciuto amanti che si sono amati per tutta la vita
> senza separarsi mai dai rispettivi coniugi
> e in un paio di casi ho visto pure figli illegittimi cresciuti dai rispettivi coniugi
> ...


Che vita triste però eh? Anni dedicati a delgi incontri fugaci. sms e telefonate ad orari precisi per non farsi scoprire. L'impossibilità di farsi una acanza con chi magari desideriamo intensamente. La perenne sensazione di essere nel posto sbagliato (casa propria), con la persona sbagliata (il partner).
Una vita da latitanti...dell'amore.

Buscopann


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Avete anche ragione ma io ho subito detto di non volere lasciare la famiglia anche se credo ci sia amore con l'altro. Lui la pensa come me. Se poi dovesse cambiiare qualcosa in noi ce lo diremo. Mio marito mi disse una volta che separarsi è un casino tra spese e figli (se ne parlava in generale diciamo) e forse meglio farsi una vita "parallela" (che magari lui ha o si farebbe)...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Avete anche ragione ma io ho subito detto di non volere lasciare la famiglia anche se credo ci sia amore con l'altro. Lui la pensa come me. Se poi dovesse cambiiare qualcosa in noi ce lo diremo. Mio marito mi disse una volta che separarsi è un casino tra spese e figli (se ne parlava in generale diciamo) e forse meglio farsi una vita "parallela" (che magari lui ha o si farebbe)...


Senti...
Basta dirsi...a me il cielo ha riservato questo...
Sono umana e non una dea...
VOler troppo comporta il volo di Icaro...no?

Non farsi troppe seghe...e assumere la propria condizione no?

O vuoi finire come me...oltre...oltre...oltre...sempre più oltre?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Basta dirsi...a me il cielo ha riservato questo...
> Sono umana e non una dea...
> VOler troppo comporta il volo di Icaro...no?
> ...


Infatti io non me le faccio. Ho detto che sto bene così e volevo parlare con cui vive la stessa particolare situazione x confrontarmi e magari avere conforti nei momenti no, chiaramente ci sono pure quelli.


----------



## Daniele (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che ironia! non siamo martiri ma forse meno stronzi di persone che se ne fregano di tutto e per avere quello che vogliono se ne fregano degli altri. Poi con i nostri coniugi non va male ma si sente che manca qualcosa...che ne sapete voi, magari anche loro riempono le loro mancanze in altro modo...non conoscete noi ne' loro per poter giudicare o fare della facile ironia.
> Comunque se dico che ce la raccontiamo e ci sta bene cosi' forse ricevo piu' quotazioni qui, almeno mi sembra che il tradimento senza pero' dire che sia amore e' piu' ben visto... mah...



No, ma che dici? Ovvio che i vosti coniugi staranno scopando come ricci a vostra insaputa, in fondo sono delle persone di merda come voi, se no mica li avreste sposati, no?
Ma purtroppo non è così e molto spesso chi tradisce e viene scoperto scopre che l'altra parte non aveva tradito, perchè sai, c'è gente che ha una pazienza da certosino e solitiamente sono quelli che non tradiscono perchè manca qualcosa, che non cercano quel qualcosa altrove e se manca troppo hanno le palle per no0n fare le cose di nascosto come dei ladri comuni.
Sei una criminale emotiva, sei degna di essere al fianco dei mafiosi in quanto moralità, sii felice, solitamente sarei stato più cattivo, ma oggi mi è andata bene a lavoro e non lo farò, sei solo una lurida che se la racconta, quando ne sarai conoscia almeno non ci racconterai puttanate come quelle in rosso.
Ah, io mi permetto di giudicarti in quanto ho una onestà morale che manco ti immagini, quindi impara ad essere giudicata per quello che sei, cioè feccia.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, ma che dici? Ovvio che i vosti coniugi staranno scopando come ricci a vostra insaputa, in fondo sono delle persone di merda come voi, se no mica li avreste sposati, no?
> Ma purtroppo non è così e molto spesso chi tradisce e viene scoperto scopre che l'altra parte non aveva tradito, perchè sai, c'è gente che ha una pazienza da certosino e solitiamente sono quelli che non tradiscono perchè manca qualcosa, che non cercano quel qualcosa altrove e se manca troppo hanno le palle per no0n fare le cose di nascosto come dei ladri comuni.
> Sei una criminale emotiva, sei degna di essere al fianco dei mafiosi in quanto moralità, sii felice, solitamente sarei stato più cattivo, ma oggi mi è andata bene a lavoro e non lo farò, sei solo una lurida che se la racconta, quando ne sarai conoscia almeno non ci racconterai puttanate come quelle in rosso.
> Ah, io mi permetto di giudicarti in quanto ho una onestà morale che manco ti immagini, quindi impara ad essere giudicata per quello che sei, cioè feccia.


Oh mamma, ma in un sito del genere trattate così i traditori? E poi mica sono l'unica. Comunque tu pensala come vuoi, c'è gente che magari non tradisce e poi fa peggio in questo mondo, sai? Ma tu sei fuori di zucca


----------



## Daniele (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oh mamma, ma in un sito del genere trattate così i traditori? E poi mica sono l'unica. Comunque tu pensala come vuoi, c'è gente che magari non tradisce e poi fa peggio in questo mondo, sai? Ma tu sei fuori di zucca


Io sarò fuori di zucca, ma non cambia che tu sia un pochino vacca!


----------



## free (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oh mamma, ma in un sito del genere trattate così i traditori? E poi mica sono l'unica. Comunque tu pensala come vuoi, c'è gente che magari non tradisce e poi fa peggio in questo mondo, sai? Ma tu sei fuori di zucca



non te la prendere, Non Registrato, beate le persone che pensano e agiscono solo nel giusto e disprezzano le azioni e i pensieri altrui; esse ci sono da esempio e ci illuminano indicandoci la strada
ma, a causa di un bizzarro fenomeno fisico, la luce che esse emanano illumina e basta, non diffonde...calore
chissà come mai?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti io non me le faccio. Ho detto che sto bene così e volevo parlare con cui vive la stessa particolare situazione x confrontarmi e magari avere conforti nei momenti no, chiaramente ci sono pure quelli.


Siamo in tanti in queste situazioni...
Ma capisci bene che questo non è il posto adatto per parlarne...

Io direi ci amiamo ma non possiamo ( per ora) lasciare le famiglie e stiamo cercando un modo per riuscire a combinare le faccende...

Ricordiamoci sempre comunque che la convivenza è una prova logorante...o no?

Come nel matrimonio abbiamo scoperto dopo un sacco di caratteristiche di lui o lei a cui far fronte...potrebbe capitare anche con l'amico del cuore no?

Ti faccio un esempio...
Io ho un'amica con cui amo davvero conversare...
Lei adora il mio modo di esprimermi no? Sono come Gould...
Mia moglie detesta il mio modo di parlare...in cui parto da un punto e attraverso mille digressioni non arrivo mai a nulla eh? Innervosisce...

ma si passa una mano sulla fronte...
E dice...per fortuna ha con chi chiaccherare...no?

Tutti quelli o quelle che hanno l'amico del cuore...sanno benissimo come sono certe faccende...
E nessuno s'infogna in questa bruttissima strada: pretendere ed esigere certe cose dal partner ufficiale...solo perchè aristotelicamente è della stessa natura...

Non si odia forse...sentir dire gli uomini sono tutti porci e le donne tutte puttane eh?
Ci sono uomini fatti in un modo e uomini fatti in un altro...

Ci sono persone particolamente ricche e sensibili...che scoprono ogni qualvolta entrano in relazione con altri individui...caratteristiche e aspetti che non pensavano di avere...aspetti che farebbero come dire...lasciar interdetti i compagni ufficiali...

E mo basta con l'assurda pretesa che un'unica persona possa assorbire tutto noi stessi....

Ci sono persone che sono un concertino di vivaldi...
E altre che sono l'universo Mahleriano incarnato...

Contenere l'altro...
Vuoi assorbirmi tutto? Ok...
Ma lo vedi da te come sono fatto io...
Poi sono cassi tua!

Quindi ci amiamo...ma per un sacco di ragioni non possiamo lasciare le nostre famiglie.

Mettiti lì e fai un'analisi economica:
Costi vs benefici...
Fatta quella si agisce di conseguenza e come hai capito non parlo di vil denaro...ma di tutto a 360 gradi...

Per alcune persone l'evoluzione affettiva passa per di lì...ma se non si vuole passare per traditori...bisogna avere le palle di giocare a carte scoperte...

Una sera mi sono messo lì e le ho detto...io voglio questo PER ME...e non voglio questo DA TE.

Lei ha capito benissimo!


----------



## Daniele (18 Gennaio 2012)

Per spiegarti meglio perchè fai schifo:

1) Menti e mentire è sempre una brutta cosa
2) Agisci alle spalle, questa è una azione meschina, no?
3) Ti giustifichi ponendo sullo stesso tuo piano tuo marito, decisamente da vergognarsi, no?
4) Decidi al posto di tuo marito della sua vita per il bene dei tuoi figli, senza rendere consapevole e conoscio lui della cosa, se per il resto eri alquanto fetente, ecco, per questo diventi feccia nostrana.

Vuoi fare questa scelta per i tuoi figli? Devi rendere nota a tuo marito la verità per poter scegliere insieme, perchè permane lui tuo marito e non quel coglione che ti scopi.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per spiegarti meglio perchè fai schifo:
> 
> 1) Menti e mentire è sempre una brutta cosa
> 2) Agisci alle spalle, questa è una azione meschina, no?
> ...


Ci sono dei sentimenti di mezzo.


----------



## Daniele (18 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono dei sentimenti di mezzo.


Conte, i sentimenti non sono una giustificazione neppure lontana per il decidere personalmente della vita di un'altra persona senza renderla partecipe della situazione reale. Poniamo che questa personcina continui per altri 10 anni così per l'amor dei figli e poi molli il marito sapendo che lo avrebbe mollato comunque...e lui non ne era conoscio? Ma cazzo, lkasciamo alle persone la possibilità di vivere la loro vita, rubare questi anni al marito senza lasciarlo decidere se è anche sua volontà immolarsi o no lo trovo non egoista, ma stronzo e bastardo.
Ma cazzo, queste donnette hanno un minimo di dignità umana o devono capire cosa significa essere esseri umani?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, i sentimenti non sono una giustificazione neppure lontana per il decidere personalmente della vita di un'altra persona senza renderla partecipe della situazione reale. Poniamo che questa personcina continui per altri 10 anni così per l'amor dei figli e poi molli il marito sapendo che lo avrebbe mollato comunque...e lui non ne era conoscio? Ma cazzo, lkasciamo alle persone la possibilità di vivere la loro vita, rubare questi anni al marito senza lasciarlo decidere se è anche sua volontà immolarsi o no lo trovo non egoista, ma stronzo e bastardo.
> Ma cazzo, queste donnette hanno un minimo di dignità umana o devono capire cosa significa essere esseri umani?


Cosa ho detto a loro?
Parlatene...no?

Mi dispiace per te...ma i sentimenti trainano le persone.

Fidati magari lui ne era conscio e andava bene così...perchè come dice Niko...se vuoi scoprirle le cose...le scopri...
Quindi se non le scopri è perchè non ti interessa...

Infatti non esiste nessuno qua dentro che vive un fottutissimo tradimento come una cosa contro di te...come te...
E ti brucia da morire che non riesci ad essere paradigmatico, di una situazione...

Non ruba niente a suo marito.
Se il marito non rogna...siamo a posto.

Le rogne in una vita di coppia sono altre.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> non te la prendere, Non Registrato, beate le persone che pensano e agiscono solo nel giusto e disprezzano le azioni e i pensieri altrui; esse ci sono da esempio e ci illuminano indicandoci la strada
> ma, a causa di un bizzarro fenomeno fisico, la luce che esse emanano illumina e basta, non diffonde...calore
> chissà come mai?


Grazie free. Comunque io nn dico di essere nel giusto, ma di essere mio malgrado in questa situazione particolare. Non riesco a rinunciare a questa persona che mi da amore attenzioni emozioni e mi fa sentire viva, ma nemmeno alla mia famiglia che non vorrei distruggere e far soffrire. Sono un mostro per questo?


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie free. Comunque io nn dico di essere nel giusto, ma di essere mio malgrado in questa situazione particolare. Non riesco a rinunciare a questa persona che mi da amore attenzioni emozioni e mi fa sentire viva, ma nemmeno alla mia famiglia che non vorrei distruggere e far soffrire. *Sono un mostro per questo?*


No, ma una persona che non è capace di fare delle scelte.
Nel dubbio prende tutto. Ai danni della propria famiglia.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, ma una persona che non è capace di fare delle scelte.
> Nel dubbio prende tutto. Ai danni della propria famiglia.


Ma che ne sai tu. La mia famiglia è serena proprio perchè non faccio cazzate x vivere liberamente questo amore. Miei bimbi sereni e hanno vita stabile.


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai tu. La mia famiglia è serena proprio perchè non faccio cazzate x vivere liberamente questo amore. Miei bimbi sereni e hanno vita stabile.


La tua famiglie è serena perchè non sa.
Non raccontare palle per favore, che ci credi solo tu...
E qui do ragione a Daniele.


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Curioso, dici a me " e che ne sai tu..."

Io ti rispondo:

e tuo marito che ne sa?


----------



## Sole (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie per la tua risposta. Noi crediamo di amarci ma per il momento ci va bene cosi'. a volte abbiamo pensato di fare una scelta, ma sarebbe troppo doloroso per i figli (in tutto 4) e difficile dover gestire tutto. Forse abbiamo anche paura del giudizio di parenti e amici perche' tutto sommato abbiamo famiglie che agli occhi degli altri possono sembrare serene.
> Se fosse solo passione non finirebbe ad un certo punto? Poi noi la viviamo proprio da "fidanzatini"...so' che puo' sembrare assurdo, ma e' cosi'.


Una domanda. Cos'è l'amore per te?

Io sono molto perplessa davanti a storie come queste. E sono sempre più convinta che la maggior parte di noi faccia un'enorme confusione tra amore e passione, cotta, desiderio. Forse perchè non abbiamo mai amato davvero.

Viviti la tua storia clandestina, ma non abbellirla per renderla più accettabile. E' una storia di amanti, come tante altre, l'amore non c'entra nulla.
L'amore non c'entra perchè se ci fosse davvero amore tra di voi lascereste le famiglie e sareste certi e fiduciosi della vostra scelta.
Perchè quando si sta dalla parte dell'amore non c'è scelta che non possa essere sostenuta e portata avanti con convinzione e fermezza.
Perchè la separazione non è un trauma per i figli, se ci si separa sentendo di fare la cosa giusta. 
E perchè per un figlio intuire la doppiezza di un genitore è cosa ben più traumatica di una separazione.

Ecco perchè prima di parlare di amore sarebbe bene capire di cosa si sta parlando.

Auguri e buon proseguimento.


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Una domanda. Cos'è l'amore per te?
> 
> Io sono molto perplessa davanti a storie come queste. E sono sempre più convinta che la maggior parte di noi faccia un'enorme confusione tra amore e passione, cotta, desiderio. Forse perchè non abbiamo mai amato davvero.
> 
> ...


Quoto Sole.
Spero che lei abbia capito cosa tu voglia dire.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Una domanda. Cos'è l'amore per te?
> 
> Io sono molto perplessa davanti a storie come queste. E sono sempre più convinta che la maggior parte di noi faccia un'enorme confusione tra amore e passione, cotta, desiderio. Forse perchè non abbiamo mai amato davvero.
> 
> ...


La separazione e' sempre un trauma per i figli, anche se nella tempesta di emozione e conflitto di cerca di separarsi nel "miglior" modo possibile. Poi col passare del tempo le cose trovano una loro regolarità e i figli si abituano, ma tra chi la supera bene c'è anche chi porta dentro il trauma per sempre. Dipende dal tipo di legame che hanno con i genitori. 
Pazzesche certe cose che a scrivete!


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La separazione e' sempre un trauma per i figli, anche se nella tempesta di emozione e conflitto di cerca di separarsi nel "miglior" modo possibile. Poi col passare del tempo le cose trovano una loro regolarità e i figli si abituano, ma tra chi la supera bene c'è anche chi porta dentro il trauma per sempre. Dipende dal tipo di legame che hanno con i genitori.
> Pazzesche certe cose che a scrivete!


Certo sono pazzesche.
Da non crederci, quante stronzate la gente dice.
E fa.


----------



## Sole (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La separazione e' sempre un trauma per i figli, anche se nella tempesta di emozione e conflitto di cerca di separarsi nel "miglior" modo possibile. Poi col passare del tempo le cose trovano una loro regolarità e i figli si abituano, ma tra chi la supera bene c'è anche chi porta dentro il trauma per sempre. Dipende dal tipo di legame che hanno con i genitori.
> Pazzesche certe cose che a scrivete!


Pazzesco che ci si rifugi dietro ai figli pur di non dover scegliere.

Credo sia più onesto e maturo ammettere il proprio egoismo.

Io lavoro coi bambini e ti garantisco che una separazione ben gestita da genitori pienamente consapevoli non porta alcun trauma insuperabile.
Il problema è che, appunto, bisogna essere pienamente consapevoli di ciò che si fa. Coscienti di essere nel giusto e di fare la scelta migliore, per sé e per loro. E dubito che tu e il tuo amante abbiate una piena consapevolezza di ciò che provate e volete, almeno così si deduce da quello che scrivi.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Pazzesco che ci si rifugi dietro ai figli pur di non dover scegliere.
> 
> Credo sia più onesto e maturo ammettere il proprio egoismo.
> 
> ...


Io invece mi occupo di separazioni e vedo anche questi bambini e ragazzi. Sei molto superficiale a generalizzare in questo modo. 
Mai scritto di avere un amante, questo l'hi dedotto tu. Forse fai la psicoterapeuta visto che ti occupi di bambini e sembri cosi sicura di quello che affermi e sicura di capire e conoscere al volo persone dopo qualche riga. Una psicoterapeuta da cui mi terrei ben alla larga o... una chiromante... mah


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Ma non ho capito qual'è il tuo problema? Non ci vogliamo separare perchè stiamo bene così ora, perchè riteniamo giusto cosi. Viviamo una storia bella piena di amore e non fatta solo di sesso. Riteniamo giusto in questo momento stare cosi anche (ma non solo) per i figli e altre varie motivazioni personali. Ma che vi frega se è vero amore o meno? Noi siamo sereni. E figli non sentono nessuna "doppiezza" come dice Sole. Vivono sereni con mamma e papa. Ma tu sei tradita o traditrice?


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io invece mi occupo di separazioni e vedo anche questi bambini e ragazzi. Sei molto superficiale a generalizzare in questo modo.
> *Mai scritto di avere un amante, questo l'hi dedotto tu.* Forse fai la psicoterapeuta visto che ti occupi di bambini e sembri cosi sicura di quello che affermi e sicura di capire e conoscere al volo persone dopo qualche riga. Una psicoterapeuta da cui mi terrei ben alla larga o... una chiromante... mah


Riporto la tua frase:

_Volevo chiedere se qualcuno è nella mia situazione, ovvero *ha una  relazione extra-coniugale duratura, fatta non solo di sesso *ma di amore e  di un rapporto stabile e duraturo nel tempo, ma non ha per ora  intenzioni di lasciare la famiglia (in questo caso entrambi le parti)  per motivi pratici ed affettivi._

Io mi vedrei invece bene da andare da chi si occupa di separazioni e vive cose del genere... e che poi si nega anche...


----------



## Sole (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io invece mi occupo di separazioni e vedo anche questi bambini e ragazzi. Sei molto superficiale a generalizzare in questo modo.
> Mai scritto di avere un amante, questo l'hi dedotto tu. Forse fai la psicoterapeuta visto che ti occupi di bambini e sembri cosi sicura di quello che affermi e sicura di capire e conoscere al volo persone dopo qualche riga. Una psicoterapeuta da cui mi terrei ben alla larga o... una chiromante... mah


Ragazzi, siete tutti Non Registrati e non si capisce un cavolo!

Comunque non scaldarti tanto... era abbastanza ovvio che ti ho scambiata per l'autrice del post che ha aperto il thread... una camomilla  ?


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Ah, non è l'autrice della discussione?????????????

Non capisco nulla anche io allora...


----------



## Sole (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non ho capito qual'è il tuo problema? Non ci vogliamo separare perchè stiamo bene così ora, perchè riteniamo giusto cosi. Viviamo una storia bella piena di amore e non fatta solo di sesso. Riteniamo giusto in questo momento stare cosi anche (ma non solo) per i figli e altre varie motivazioni personali. *Ma che vi frega se è vero amore o meno? Noi siamo sereni. E figli non sentono nessuna "doppiezza" *come dice Sole. Vivono sereni con mamma e papa. Ma tu sei tradita o traditrice?


Allora dove sta il problema? Viviti serenamente la tua bella storia clandestina e vai in pace.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora dove sta il problema? Viviti serenamente la tua bella storia clandestina e vai in pace.


Mai parlato di problemi infatti. Volevo solo parlare con chi vive mia stessa situazione. Ma state bene qui dentro?


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mai parlato di problemi infatti. Volevo solo parlare con chi vive mia stessa situazione. Ma state bene qui dentro?


Fuori fa freddino, nonostante la stufa


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Riporto la tua frase:
> 
> _Volevo chiedere se qualcuno è nella mia situazione, ovvero *ha una  relazione extra-coniugale duratura, fatta non solo di sesso *ma di amore e  di un rapporto stabile e duraturo nel tempo, ma non ha per ora  intenzioni di lasciare la famiglia (in questo caso entrambi le parti)  per motivi pratici ed affettivi._
> 
> Io mi vedrei invece bene da andare da chi si occupa di separazioni e vive cose del genere... e che poi si nega anche...


Non l'ho scritto io. 
Quando ti rivolgi a qualcuno per un aiuto di qualsiasi tipo non conosci la sua vita privata. Certi segreti le persone li tengono per se.


----------



## Sole (18 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Fuori fa freddino, nonostante la stufa


In effetti bisognerebbe dare una controllata alla caldaia.


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In effetti bisognerebbe dare una controllata alla caldaia.


Ho scritto una boiata, non me ne ero accorto, ma sto su tre forum contemporaneamente e non capisco più una cippa...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In effetti bisognerebbe dare una controllata alla caldaia.


Anche al cervello disei


----------



## Sole (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mai parlato di problemi infatti.* Volevo solo parlare con chi vive mia stessa situazione*. Ma state bene qui dentro?


Purtroppo i forum funzionano così: si apre una discussione e si accetta che chi legge rifletta ed esprima liberamente la propria opinione, di solito nel modo più civile possibile.

Non è che puoi selezionare chi ti risponde


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche al cervello disei


disei o disette?


----------



## Sole (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche al cervello disei


Ecco, a proposito di civiltà


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ho scritto una boiata, non me ne ero accorto, ma sto su tre forum contemporaneamente e non capisco più una cippa...


Ora si capisce come commentate i post. Mah


----------



## Sole (18 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ho scritto una boiata, non me ne ero accorto, ma sto su tre forum contemporaneamente e non capisco più una cippa...


Io invece ho letto e mi sono fatta una risata


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ora si capisce come commentate i post. Mah


Tu sei la stessa persona che ha aperto il thread?
Se sì, beh, che pretendi?


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> disei o disette?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

quando avete finito venite  a controllare anche la mia di caldaia??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non l'ho scritto io.
> Quando ti rivolgi a qualcuno per un aiuto di qualsiasi tipo non conosci la sua vita privata. Certi segreti le persone li tengono per se.



Uff... non avevo letto questa risposta


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, a proposito di civiltà


Quanto voi mi pare. Mi piacerebbe sapere che vita fate nella realtà x giudicare così animatamente. Si si. Di solito chi reagisce così ha dietro un suo perchè


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quanto voi mi pare. Mi piacerebbe sapere che vita fate nella realtà x giudicare *così* *animatamente*. *Si si. *Di solito chi reagisce così ha dietro un suo perchè


Scusami ma mi sa che chi si scalda sia tu, non noi.
A me non frega una cippa.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami ma mi sa che chi si scalda sia tu, non noi.
> A me non frega una cippa.


Chi parlava con te?


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Ricorda che quando parli con me, io sono il mio avatar.
Doh!! Ciambella!!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ricorda che quando parli con me, io sono il mio avatar.
> Doh!! Ciambella!!


Ok


----------



## Andy (18 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ok


Scherzo naturalmente.

Notte a tutti.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Scherzo naturalmente.
> 
> Notte a tutti.


Ma certo. Notte


----------



## Massimo meridio (19 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Intendevo proprio questo.
> 
> Purtroppo il tuo è un discorso da SINGLE MAN: tua moglie qui non c'è.
> 
> ...


Invece faccio molte più cose con mia moglie di quel che credi. Lavora anche lei ed ha un solo giorno libero alla settimana. Quel giorno glielo dedico, ma sicuramente non andiamo a negozi, ipermercati o balle varie. Si fanno cose ben più....adrenaliniche. Io non sono una donna sposata ma ujn uomo sposato e le faccende in casa le faccio pure io in eguaL misura a lei. Insomma, ho sempre la giornata piena ma perchè s me piace vivere così. Odio la noia.
Ah....non sono un superman, solo che non sono un pantofolaio.


----------



## free (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non l'ho scritto io.
> Quando ti rivolgi a qualcuno per un aiuto di qualsiasi tipo non conosci la sua vita privata. Certi segreti le persone li tengono per se.



scusa se mi permetto, ma...se tieni i tuoi segreti per te, che senso ha scrivere balle su un forum che garantisce l'anonimato?
oppure ho capito male?


----------



## free (19 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa ho detto a loro?
> Parlatene...no?
> 
> Mi dispiace per te...ma i sentimenti trainano le persone.
> ...



ma il marito di solito chiede in modo diretto come stanno le cose

se non chiede, capisco che siamo a posto, ma se chiede? a questo punto, non so che senso abbia negare tutto e lasciare che il marito investighi per conto suo, poichè, come dici tu, se vuole scoprire le cose, le scopre!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto, ma...se tieni i tuoi segreti per te, che senso ha scrivere balle su un forum che garantisce l'anonimato?
> oppure ho capito male?


non ero io, ovvero quella che ha aperto il thread. E comunque anche qui non si possono dire tutte le cose, chiaramente


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io invece mi occupo di separazioni e vedo anche questi bambini e ragazzi. Sei molto superficiale a generalizzare in questo modo.
> Mai scritto di avere un amante, questo l'hi dedotto tu. Forse fai la psicoterapeuta visto che ti occupi di bambini e sembri cosi sicura di quello che affermi e sicura di capire e conoscere al volo persone dopo qualche riga. Una psicoterapeuta da cui mi terrei ben alla larga o... una chiromante... mah


Voglio portarti un esempio, il mio.

Dai circa tre anni divorzio, e per forza di cose non ho mai visto il padre, cresco senza un padre, ed una madre che cerca di rifarsi una vita, vedo dentro casa in tempi diversi due uomini, stop storia.

Mi sposo, e vengo tradito, STOP storia. chi mi conosce sa bene di che pasta sono fatto, e mi rispetta.

Mia moglie  come chi mi conosce sa bene cosa sono dentro, e quello che sono dentro viene anche esternato con voglia di vivere.
I bambini, hanno da sempre il loro carattere, la loro individualità la loro personalità, ed è chiaro che in certe situazioni come il divorzio sono destabilizzati, ma è anche vero che sapranno riprendersi, sapranno capire che se il padre e la madre hanno fatto delle scelte è perchè loro non sono soltanto un padre ed una madre, ma anche delle persone che sanno piangere.
In un divorzio, dove i genitori sono persone intelligenti, sapranno gestire la situazione che riguarda i figli, e se non ne sono capaci, ciò implica anche il fatto che da coppia che non divorzia, e che sta accanto ai figli per non dargli dolore, non sapranno dargli quello che ci si aspetta da coppia che coppia non è.


----------



## free (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non ero io, ovvero quella che ha aperto il thread. E comunque anche qui non si possono dire tutte le cose, chiaramente



certo, ma guarda che tanti (me compresa) scrivono qui proprio per parlare con qualcuno di cose che non direbbero mai nel mondo reale


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che ironia! non siamo martiri *ma forse meno stronzi di persone che se ne fregano di tutto e per avere quello che vogliono se ne fregano degli altri.* Poi con i nostri coniugi non va male ma si sente che manca qualcosa...che ne sapete voi, magari anche loro riempono le loro mancanze in altro modo...non conoscete noi ne' loro per poter giudicare o fare della facile ironia.
> Comunque se dico che ce la raccontiamo e ci sta bene cosi' forse ricevo piu' quotazioni qui, almeno mi sembra che il tradimento senza pero' dire che sia amore e' piu' ben visto... mah...


Io sono una ex moglie che ha lasciato che il marito se ne andasse con l'amante. Non mi sento né stronza nè una che se ne frega degli altri. Si è innamorato di un'altra donna, ha scelto, non avrei mai tenuto incatenato a me un uomo che non mi amava più. E avevamo una figlia di un anno. Che senza problemi ha accettato la famiglia allargata.


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ruba niente a suo marito.
> Se il marito non rogna...siamo a posto.
> 
> Le rogne in una vita di coppia sono altre.


Che cosa stai dicendo? Se ne parla apertamente, amore ti amo tanto sai, però amo anche un altro e non ci voglio rinunciare. Che si fa? Assumersi le proprie responsabilità, _torni a bordo cazzo_, tanto per citare una frase che sta facendo il giro dei giornali e del web in questi giorni.


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Una domanda. Cos'è l'amore per te?
> 
> Io sono molto perplessa davanti a storie come queste. E sono sempre più convinta che la maggior parte di noi faccia un'enorme confusione tra amore e passione, cotta, desiderio. Forse perchè non abbiamo mai amato davvero.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Una domanda. Cos'è l'amore per te?
> 
> Io sono molto perplessa davanti a storie come queste. E sono sempre più convinta che la maggior parte di noi faccia un'enorme confusione tra amore e passione, cotta, desiderio. Forse perchè non abbiamo mai amato davvero.
> 
> ...


Semplicemente si parla di infatuazione Sole, ma so a priori che tu lo sapevi, ma c'è anche chi lo sa e fa finta  e vuol far finta di non saperlo.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> :up:


Scusate...ma forse non ci siamo capiti. Io ho scritto che ho una relazione duratura e stabile extra-coniugale, che ci amiamo (ok, altrimenti altre polemiche, pensiamo di amarci!!) ma che non vogliamo entrambi lasciare le famiglie. Tra i motivi c'e' ANCHE quello dei bimbi, ma non ho MAI detto sia solo quello il motivo. Ognuno fa delle scelte di vita in base alla propria situazione e alla propria coscienza. Se voi pensate che siamo delle persone schifose perche' per ora preferiamo vivere cosi', va  bene...ma stare qui a sindacare su cosa sia meglio per la MIA vita,quella della mia famiglia e della sua (dell'amante), senza nemmeno conoscere noi e le nostre storie e realta', mi sembra esagerato.
Ho inziato la discussione per scambiare opinioni con chi vive una cosa simile, perche' chiaramente non e' sempre "facile". Le polemiche ci stanno, e' un forum...ma non vi potete permettere di dire che non so' cosa siano amore e rispetto da poche frasi scritte qui. Chi e' tanto "pulito" da poter dare tali giudizi??


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Semplicemente si parla di infatuazione Sole, ma so a priori che tu lo sapevi, ma c'è anche chi lo sa e fa finta  e vuol far finta di non saperlo.


Sole...tu non hai mai avuto "un'infatuazione" che ti ha magari messo in crisi??? e che magari credevi fosse amore???


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate...ma forse non ci siamo capiti. Io ho scritto che ho una relazione duratura e stabile extra-coniugale, che ci amiamo (ok, altrimenti altre polemiche, pensiamo di amarci!!) ma che non vogliamo entrambi lasciare le famiglie. Tra i motivi c'e' ANCHE quello dei bimbi, ma non ho MAI detto sia solo quello il motivo. Ognuno fa delle scelte di vita in base alla propria situazione e alla propria coscienza. Se voi pensate che siamo delle persone schifose perche' per ora preferiamo vivere cosi', va  bene...ma stare qui a sindacare su cosa sia meglio per la MIA vita,quella della mia famiglia e della sua (dell'amante), senza nemmeno conoscere noi e le nostre storie e realta', mi sembra esagerato.
> Ho inziato la discussione per scambiare opinioni con chi vive una cosa simile, perche' chiaramente non e' sempre "facile". Le polemiche ci stanno, e' un forum...ma non vi potete permettere di dire che non so' cosa siano amore e rispetto da poche frasi scritte qui. Chi e' tanto "pulito" da poter dare tali giudizi??


Vai in un forum per chiedere approvazione o per scambiare opinioni? Basta con ste menate di buttare il fango addosso agli altri per non stare a guardare il proprio eh. Io mi chiedo come si faccia a parlare di coscienza .


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Vai in un forum per chiedere approvazione o per scambiare opinioni? Basta con ste menate di buttare il fango addosso agli altri per non stare a guardare il proprio eh. Io mi chiedo come si faccia a parlare di coscienza .


veramente il fango lo state buttando voi...e' un forum dove ci sono traditi e traditori, altrimenti chiamatelo solo: TRADITI IN CRISI!! Mi pare che non aspettate altro che scrivano i traditori per sfogare le vostre frustazioni su di loro!


----------



## free (19 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> *Vai in un forum per chiedere approvazione o per scambiare opinioni?* Basta con ste menate di buttare il fango addosso agli altri per non stare a guardare il proprio eh. Io mi chiedo come si faccia a parlare di coscienza .



apri un sondaggio, Non Reg., e noi si vota


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> veramente il fango lo state buttando voi...e' un forum dove ci sono traditi e traditori, altrimenti chiamatelo solo: TRADITI IN CRISI!! Mi pare che non aspettate altro che scrivano i traditori per sfogare le vostre frustazioni su di loro!


Quale fango? Amo il/la mio/a amante ma non ho nessuna intenzione di lasciare mio marito/moglie perchè amo anche lui/lei e va bene così. Loro non lo sanno ma chissenefrega, l'importante sono le mie emozioni. Questo non è fango è la realtà


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate...ma forse non ci siamo capiti. Io ho scritto che ho una relazione duratura e stabile extra-coniugale, che ci amiamo (ok, altrimenti altre polemiche, pensiamo di amarci!!) ma che non vogliamo entrambi lasciare le famiglie. Tra i motivi c'e' ANCHE quello dei bimbi, ma non ho MAI detto sia solo quello il motivo. Ognuno fa delle scelte di vita in base alla propria situazione e alla propria coscienza. Se voi pensate che siamo delle persone schifose perche' per ora preferiamo vivere cosi', va  bene...ma stare qui a sindacare su cosa sia meglio per la MIA vita,quella della mia famiglia e della sua (dell'amante), senza nemmeno conoscere noi e le nostre storie e realta', mi sembra esagerato.
> Ho inziato la discussione per scambiare opinioni con chi vive una cosa simile, perche' chiaramente non e' sempre "facile". Le polemiche ci stanno, e' un forum...ma non vi potete permettere di dire che non so' cosa siano amore e rispetto da poche frasi scritte qui. Chi e' tanto "pulito" da poter dare tali giudizi??


Sai ... hai già delle risposte. leggile e recepiscile, recepirle è fondamentale, leggerle soltanto senza metabolizzarle capirle non vale!
Domandi chi è tanto pulito da poter dare giudizi? mi verrebbe da dirti io, ma non lo faccio, e scrivo nessuno, quindi che dici ci diamo tutti alla pazza gioia? alle orge e via discorrendo ? 
Non ricordo se l'ho scritto qua, l'amore se è amore, si vive cara mia, anche pagando le bollette dell'enel!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> veramente il fango lo state buttando voi...e' un forum dove ci sono traditi e traditori, altrimenti chiamatelo solo: TRADITI IN CRISI!! Mi pare che non aspettate altro che scrivano i traditori per sfogare le vostre frustazioni su di loro!


Buono buono...qua c'è spazio per tutti...
Dipende sempre con chi ti relazioni eh?


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Buono buono...qua c'è spazio per tutti...
> Dipende sempre con chi ti relazioni eh?


anche come


----------



## feeling (19 Gennaio 2012)

*Io sono nella tua stessa condizione...*

e ti dico che secondo me tutto quello che viene esposto DEVE farci riflettere, perche noi, per natura umana, o per troppa autostima, non siamo obiettivi e ci autoassolviamo.

Non passa giorno in cui, guardandomi allo specchio, non riesco a non chiedermi "cosa cazzo stai combinando..."

Tradire non è nella mia natura e l'ho capito quando, dovendo spiegare ad un caro amico (che si è preso una cotta per me) che per quanto io sia estroversa e amichevole, non ci sarebbe mai stato nulla di più perche io non sono fatta così, una parte di me, sapendo la situazione in cui sono ora, mi diceva "MA CHE CAZZO STAI RACCONTANDO" e in quel momento mi sono davvero sentita la feccia di cui parla daniele. Mi sentivo falsa anche con me stessa, anche se in quel determinato frangente ero sicura di cio che dicevo, ma questa regola dovrebbere essere valida per tutti, senza eccezioni!

Non posso andare in giro a "testa alta" come vorrei, perche la mia condizione è veramente da vigliacchi ed egoisti.

Se io fossi veramente incetrata con me, o parleri a mio marito delle nostre mancanze e mi separerei, o parlerei chiaro all'amico dicendogli "senti, sono tornata in me, e tu non devi esistere". Putroppo non sono in grado di fare ne una ne l'altra cosa. Ma ogni giorni mi aspetto che uno dei due (io o l'amico) potrebbe svegliarsi e dire "Oh coglione, smettila di fare il coniglio e riprenditi la tua vita!!!"

Tu dici che i bambini non se ne accorgono, ma se realmente credi che questo sua giusta (o cmq il minore dei mali), augureresti ai tuoi figli una storia d'amore come quella tra te e tuo marito??? Io, nel mio caso, assolutamente no, vorrei che intrassero la persona che gli fa attorcigliare le budella anche dopo 10 anni insieme, che se lontani da casa sentano la mancanza del loro partner.

Se un giorno dovesse uscire tutto non credo nella frase "Ma bambini, io ho mentito a vostro padre...non a voi", secondo me, per quanto possano essere piccoli, questa frase non la bevono, perche non è vero. Stiamo mentendo a tutti, ai nostri mariti, ai nostri figli ed alle reciproche famiglie.

Io mi sento in colpa anche verso mia cognata, la sorella di mio marito che è una persona stupenda e mi aiuta molto, ma se sapesse, mi odierebbe ed avrebbe tutte le ragioni. E tutte le volte che la vedo, mi chiedo per quanto tempo voglio stare in questa situazione a vegetare!!!

Le bugie, la negazione e l'imbroglio, non piacciono a nessuno, nemmeno per il migliore dei motivi al mondo.

Io ho una coscienza e tutti i giorni mi da la mia buona sberla di realtà, e questo credo che sia l'unico motivo per cui non siamo mai andati a letto insieme dopo tutto questo tempo.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> veramente il fango lo state buttando voi...e' un forum dove ci sono traditi e traditori, altrimenti chiamatelo solo: TRADITI IN CRISI!! Mi pare che non aspettate altro che scrivano i traditori per sfogare le vostre frustazioni su di loro!


Buongiorno queste sono le stesse cose che qua'ho sempre scritto,e che condivido,e poi sei fortunata..Mk e'equilibrata,piu'di tanto non spara...se hai tempo e voglia via a vedere cosa successe al mio arrivo qua'...questo e'niente


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti vi leggo da un po'.
> Volevo chiedere se qualcuno è nella mia situazione, ovvero ha una relazione extra-coniugale duratura, fatta non solo di sesso ma di amore e di un rapporto stabile e duraturo nel tempo, ma non ha per ora intenzioni di lasciare la famiglia (in questo caso entrambi le parti) per motivi pratici ed affettivi.
> Con in nostri coniugi non va male, ma nemmeno bene...diciamo che va.
> spero di non scatenare mille polemiche su questa cosa...anche perche' nella nostra societa' ormai e' pieno di coppie del genere, che conducono una doppia vita per non voler affrontare o far affrontare ai figli i traumi di una separazione.
> ...


 Uhm, ho letto tutto e avrei un po' di domande, se non ti risenti... 
La prima che mi viene in mente è: qual'è lo scopo di questo 3d? perchè, che qualcuno viva la vostra stessa situazione, mi parrebbe scontato, infatti qualcuno è già venuto fuori... ma a che ti serve saperlo? Hai bisogno di conferme o ti pare meno grave dicendo 'Lo fate anche voi, vero?'?
Vedo se risponi, poi eventualmente ne avrei altre... però... non ti risentire se chi posta si basa solo su quello che hai scritto e non sulla realtà che solo tu conosci... io su quello che scrivi posso basarmi...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2012)

feeling ha detto:


> e ti dico che secondo me tutto quello che viene esposto DEVE farci riflettere, perche noi, per natura umana, o per troppa autostima, non siamo obiettivi e ci autoassolviamo.
> 
> Non passa giorno in cui, guardandomi allo specchio, non riesco a non chiedermi "cosa cazzo stai combinando..."
> 
> ...


Quoto praticamente tutto, meno la parte riguardante i figli.
Non ho capito il grassetto


----------



## feeling (19 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto praticamente tutto, meno la parte riguardante i figli.
> Non ho capito il grassetto


Cos'è che non hai capito del grassetto? La coscienza o la parte del non essere mai andati a letto insieme?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2012)

feeling ha detto:


> Cos'è che non hai capito del grassetto? La coscienza o la parte del non essere mai andati a letto insieme?


Scusami, non ho presente la tua storia. Leggendo questo post ho pensato tu avessi un amante, poi alla fine scrivi che non ci sei andata a letto e mi sono persa


----------



## bastardo dentro (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che dirvi. Forse ce la raccontiamo. Forse no.
> Io sento che tra me e questa persona ci sia un legame profondo che pero' non puo' cancellare la vita costruita prima. E'vero, ci sono persone che mollano tutto fregandosene delle macerie che lasciano. E ne ho vissute sulla mia pelle, amici e parenti. Poi magari tutto passa, ma dopo anni e con tanta sofferenza di chi hai vicino. Noi non siamo fatti cosi'. Crediamo di amarci e di aver trovato affetto, passione e complicita' oltre ad amicizia e tante altre belle cose. Mentre con i nostri coniugi pur essendoci un rapporto "sereno" e di affetto, non proviamo piu' alcune cose fondamentali (e abbiamo anche piu' volte tentato di riscostruire mettendo da parte la nostra storia). ok siamo codardi...ma non solo di accollarci colpe e difficolta'...ma di accollarle alle persone amate che ne soffrirebbero...forse chi non la vive non puo' capire


io capisco benissimo quello che dici costruire sul dolore non porta mai - a mio avviso - grandi risultati. avendo vissuto un'esperienza molto simile alla tua. quello che posso dirti è che questa situazione di apparente gestibilità della situazione cambierà. mi sembri sincera e ci tengo a dirti che la stabilità cercata nel matrimonio e il sentimento cercato nel legame a latere non è una strategia vincente. gli "addendi" non fanno 100. prima o poi il rapporto a latere reclamerà le sue esigenze ed il matrimonio diverrà solo un simulacro. passato quel confine, anche quando si vuole tornare indietro non è detto di potercela fare.... il senso di colpa, la paura di infliggere dolore non sono sufficienti a "fermare" questi rapporti che, come è naturale che sia, divengono sempre più stretti, sempre più intrecciati sino ad affiancare in una vita parallela la nostra esistenza. lo stesso lothar, paladino delle storie "usa e getta" sta bene attento ad evitare ogni coinvolgimento, ogni passo è calcolato, gestito e propedutico a farsi "unicamente" una bella trombata. ma deve ripeterselo costantemente perchè corre il rischio anche lui di perdere la bussola... io la mia bussola l'ho buttata nell'oceano e ritrovarla è stato davvero complicata e quando l'ho ritrovata c'era entrata anche un pò d'acqua....

bastardo dentro


----------



## feeling (19 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusami, non ho presente la tua storia. Leggendo questo post ho pensato tu avessi un amante, poi alla fine scrivi che non ci sei andata a letto e mi sono persa


Si, direi di avere un amante, o meglio definito amico del cuore, col quale mi vedo da oltre due anni, ma nonostante ci siano stati luoghi e tempi possibili per farlo, non abbiamo mai permesso che succedesse, e credo che sia perche non ci sentiamo liberi di farlo, ma non per questo siamo puliti perche il desiderio c'è, eccome... è una situazione difficile...come tutte del resto.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2012)

feeling ha detto:


> Si, direi di avere un amante, o meglio definito amico del cuore, col quale mi vedo da oltre due anni, ma nonostante ci siano stati luoghi e tempi possibili per farlo, non abbiamo mai permesso che succedesse, e credo che sia perche non ci sentiamo liberi di farlo, ma non per questo siamo puliti perche il desiderio c'è, eccome... è una situazione difficile...come tutte del resto.


Ma che il desiderio ci sia, non fa di te una traditrice. Credo che possa succedere di desiderare un altro uomo. Il fatto che non vai oltre mi fa pensare che comunque è più forte il legame con tuo marito. Scusa non riesco a capire il tuo senso di colpa.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2012)

feeling ha detto:


> e ti dico che secondo me tutto quello che viene esposto DEVE farci riflettere, perche noi, per natura umana, o per troppa autostima, non siamo obiettivi e ci autoassolviamo.
> 
> Non passa giorno in cui, guardandomi allo specchio, non riesco a non chiedermi "cosa cazzo stai combinando..."
> 
> ...


Evviva la sincerità!!!


----------



## JON (19 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che il desiderio ci sia, non fa di te una traditrice. Credo che possa succedere di desiderare un altro uomo. Il fatto che non vai oltre mi fa pensare che comunque è più forte il legame con tuo marito. Scusa non riesco a capire il tuo senso di colpa.


Ma in realtà ha tradito. Manca solo il sesso completo. E forse il senso di colpa, nel suo caso, è più che logico.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma in realtà ha tradito. Manca solo il sesso completo. E forse il senso di colpa, nel suo caso, è più che logico.


In che senso? Il tradimento sta anche nel pensare che con quell'uomo le piacerebbe fare sesso? A te non è mai successo di pensare che con un'amica ti piacerebbe fare sesso. Poi non lo fai perchè non è corretto verso il tuo compagno...


----------



## JON (19 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> In che senso? Il tradimento sta anche nel pensare che con quell'uomo le piacerebbe fare sesso? A te non è mai successo di pensare che con un'amica ti piacerebbe fare sesso. Poi non lo fai perchè non è corretto verso il tuo compagno...


Ma il suo non è un desiderio inconfessato rimasto nel suo intimo. Lo sta condividendo con lui, non sono solo amici. Sono due anni che quella storia va avanti.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2012)

feeling ha detto:


> e ti dico che secondo me tutto quello che viene esposto DEVE farci riflettere, perche noi, per natura umana, o per troppa autostima, non siamo obiettivi e ci autoassolviamo.
> 
> Non passa giorno in cui, guardandomi allo specchio, non riesco a non chiedermi "cosa cazzo stai combinando..."
> 
> ...


E quindi???
La morale è sempre quella ....fai merenda con girella.....


----------



## feeling (19 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma in realtà ha tradito. Manca solo il sesso completo. E forse il senso di colpa, nel suo caso, è più che logico.





JON ha detto:


> Ma il suo non è un desiderio inconfessato rimasto nel suo intimo. Lo sta condividendo con lui, non sono solo amici. Sono due anni che quella storia va avanti.


Esatto non avrei saputo dirlo meglio. Grazie.
Se me lo fossi tenuto per non ci sarebbe stato nulla di male, ma quando lo condividi e scopri che dall'altra c'è lo stesso desiderio represso e cominci a condividere momenti belli e brutti, chiaccherate di ore con una persona che stimi davvero tanto e ti senti condiviso e capito....vedersi di nascosto, pensargli prima di addormentarmi e appena sveglia, non importa se non ho fatto sesso, sto tradendo mio marito, fosse anche solo una questione di fiducia.

Jon ha compreso perfettamente.


----------



## Eliade (19 Gennaio 2012)

Chi mi fa un sunto?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2012)

feeling ha detto:


> Esatto non avrei saputo dirlo meglio. Grazie.
> Se me lo fossi tenuto per non ci sarebbe stato nulla di male, ma quando lo condividi e scopri che dall'altra c'è lo stesso desiderio represso e cominci a condividere momenti belli e brutti, chiaccherate di ore con una persona che stimi davvero tanto e ti senti condiviso e capito....vedersi di nascosto, pensargli prima di addormentarmi e appena sveglia, non importa se non ho fatto sesso, sto tradendo mio marito, fosse anche solo una questione di fiducia.
> 
> Jon ha compreso perfettamente.


In effetti visto così hai ragione anche se non a questo punto forse tanto varrebbe lasciarsi andare. Se i sensi di colpa che hai sono comunque così forti è come se quel passo l'hai giò fatto.
Non lo so non è una situazione facile obiettivamente


----------



## Tubarao (19 Gennaio 2012)

feeling ha detto:


> Esatto non avrei saputo dirlo meglio. Grazie.
> Se me lo fossi tenuto per non ci sarebbe stato nulla di male, ma quando lo condividi e scopri che dall'altra c'è lo stesso desiderio represso e cominci a condividere momenti belli e brutti, chiaccherate di ore con una persona che stimi davvero tanto e ti senti condiviso e capito....vedersi di nascosto, pensargli prima di addormentarmi e appena sveglia, non importa se non ho fatto sesso, sto tradendo mio marito, fosse anche solo una questione di fiducia.
> 
> Jon ha compreso perfettamente.


Penso che invece questa cosa duri proprio perchè non "consumata". Scopatelo, potresti scoprire che alla fine...era solo un calesse. E potresti un giorno ritrovarti ad incontrarlo al supermercato mentre fai la spesa con uno dei tuoi figli, scambiarci due parole, e una volta sola quando tuo figlio ti chiede: "Mamma, chi era quello ?", farti una mezza risata e rispondere: "Niente, nessuno d'importante".

PS: Se qualcuno mi coglie la citazione avrà la mia imperitura stima


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E quindi???
> La morale è sempre quella ....fai merenda con girella.....


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sole (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> veramente il fango lo state buttando voi...e' un forum dove ci sono traditi e traditori, altrimenti chiamatelo solo: TRADITI IN CRISI!! Mi pare che non aspettate altro che scrivano i traditori per sfogare le vostre frustazioni su di loro!


Ma di quale fango parli scusa?

Posso esprimere il mio parere dicendo che quello che per te è amore per me non lo è affatto? A volte leggere pareri non esattamente in sintonia con il nostro può anche essere lo stimolo per riflettere. Magari non subito, magari masticandoli un po'.

E perchè parti dal presupposto che chi non è d'accordo con te sia necessariamente un tradito frustrato?

E comuque queste categorie traditi/traditori sono davvero ridicole. Non siamo due squadre di calcio. Per quanto mi riguarda sono una PERSONA che sta facendo un cammino che non ruota necessariamente intorno alla quantità di corna che abbiamo in testa io e mio marito.


----------



## Sole (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sole...tu non hai mai avuto "un'infatuazione" che ti ha magari messo in crisi??? e che magari credevi fosse amore???


No. Sono abbastanza adulta per conoscere la differenza tra infatuazione e amore.

E proprio perchè rispetto moltissimo le persone che vivono amando il proprio compagno in modo limpido e coerente cerco di non confondere i due termini.
Purtroppo in questo momento della mia vita la mia capacità di amare si è un po' incrinata, ma questo non significa che non sappia distinguere le due cose.


----------



## Niko74 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate...ma forse non ci siamo capiti. Io ho scritto che ho una relazione duratura e stabile extra-coniugale, che ci amiamo (ok, altrimenti altre polemiche, pensiamo di amarci!!) ma che non vogliamo entrambi lasciare le famiglie. Tra i motivi c'e' ANCHE quello dei bimbi, ma non ho MAI detto sia solo quello il motivo. Ognuno fa delle scelte di vita in base alla propria situazione e alla propria coscienza. Se voi pensate che siamo delle persone schifose perche' per ora preferiamo vivere cosi', va  bene...ma stare qui a sindacare su cosa sia meglio per la MIA vita,quella della mia famiglia e della sua (dell'amante), senza nemmeno conoscere noi e le nostre storie e realta', mi sembra esagerato.
> Ho inziato la discussione per scambiare opinioni con chi vive una cosa simile, perche' chiaramente non e' sempre "facile". Le polemiche ci stanno, e' un forum...ma non vi potete permettere di dire che non so' cosa siano amore e rispetto da poche frasi scritte qui. Chi e' tanto "pulito" da poter dare tali giudizi??


Che siete persone schifose lo hai detto tu (e forse Daniele visto che non ho letto tutto ).
E comunque non si tratta di "giudizi" ma di idee che uno si fa leggendo quello che tu scrivi...poi ho notato che molti qua dentro quando tale IDEA non concorda con la loro ecco che allora si sentono giudicati...come s ela cosa fosse negativa. 

Il mio PARERE comunque riguardo alla tua concezione di rispetto è che sia alquanto strana....almeno se credi di rispettare tuo marito tradendolo e mentendo alla tua famiglia.


Magari è un'idea sbagliata la mia eh...ci mancherebbe...però se non ti va di setirle devi trovarti il forum TRADITORI.NET mi sa


----------



## Andy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Infatti qui è *tradimento.net* (ovvero traditori+traditi), e non *escort.net*, dove trovi solo un tipo di persone...
Comunque, vista da fuori a me non sembra amore, ma il topolino che mangia il formaggino con goduria.


----------



## Carola (20 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti qui è *tradimento.net* (ovvero traditori+traditi), e non *escort.net*, dove trovi solo un tipo di persone...
> Comunque, vista da fuori a me non sembra amore, ma il topolino che mangia il formaggino con goduria.


anche io penso che amore sia un parolone 
affetto voler bene x amante ci sta ci può stare
ma è anche tanto volgia di emozioni e questo fa vedere le cose inversamente

ma fosse amcore, x me, dpo 2 anni, si prende una decisione

a me sembra tanto 6 mesi x portare avanti queste cose anche se visti  7/8 volte

cmq credo sia egoismo quello che muove noi traditori 
anchese con qualche giustificazione forse dipende dalle situazioni

ma alla base egoismo e basta
io se ci rifletto mi sento una merda e stop 
non ah senso parlare di amore ma zero


----------



## Andy (20 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> anche io penso che amore sia un parolone
> affetto voler bene x amante ci sta ci può stare
> ma è anche tanto volgia di emozioni e questo fa vedere le cose inversamente
> 
> ...


Io penso che l'amore ci possa essere davvero a volte in un tradimento.
Ma mi aspetterei che portasse ad una scelta: io ti amo, tu mi ami, lasciamo tutto e andiamocene insieme.
Se ciò non avviene, l'onestà sta nel guardare in faccia la realtà, e riprendersi ognuno la sua vita. Perchè la vita di ognuno non è mai quella nascosta, ma quella vera, lì fuori, con il compagno o la compagna, ed i figli, che ti aspettano a casa.
Ma ci vuole coraggio.
Se invece va ancora avanti e piace che le cose rimangano così... beh, secondo me è egoismo puro. Due piccioni con una fava.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate...ma forse non ci siamo capiti. Io ho scritto che ho una relazione duratura e stabile extra-coniugale, che ci amiamo (ok, altrimenti altre polemiche, pensiamo di amarci!!) ma che non vogliamo entrambi lasciare le famiglie. Tra i motivi c'e' ANCHE quello dei bimbi, ma non ho MAI detto sia solo quello il motivo. Ognuno fa delle scelte di vita in base alla propria situazione e alla propria coscienza. Se voi pensate che siamo delle persone schifose perche' per ora preferiamo vivere cosi', va  bene...ma stare qui a sindacare su cosa sia meglio per la MIA vita,quella della mia famiglia e della sua (dell'amante), senza nemmeno conoscere noi e le nostre storie e realta', mi sembra esagerato.
> Ho inziato la discussione per scambiare opinioni con chi vive una cosa simile, perche' chiaramente non e' sempre "facile". Le polemiche ci stanno, e' un forum...ma non vi potete permettere di dire che non so' cosa siano amore e rispetto da poche frasi scritte qui. Chi e' tanto "pulito" da poter dare tali giudizi??


Bhe.... quando mia moglie mi disse il tutto, io rimasi senza parole, il dolore era troppo, fu lei che ad un certo punto mi disse una frase, clà clà per piacere parla dimmi anche puttana ma parla.
Prova a capire il dolore che ha un tradito, ed accetterai non solo la parola schifosa( e non sto dicendo questo ne a te ne a nessuna/o) è una maniera per farti capire qualcosa che tu non conosci, ma comunque siamo in un forum e come qua come nella vita, di certo io non lo direi a te.


----------



## Carola (20 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io penso che l'amore ci possa essere davvero a volte in un tradimento.
> Ma mi aspetterei che portasse ad una scelta: io ti amo, tu mi ami, lasciamo tutto e andiamocene insieme.
> Se ciò non avviene, l'onestà sta nel guardare in faccia la realtà, e riprendersi ognuno la sua vita. Perchè la vita di ognuno non è mai quella nascosta, ma quella vera, lì fuori, con il compagno o la compagna, ed i figli, che ti aspettano a casa.
> Ma ci vuole coraggio.
> Se invece va ancora avanti e piace che le cose rimangano così... beh, secondo me è egoismo puro. Due piccioni con una fava.


infatti io mi sento una merda perchè non lo amo
ci sto bene
appaga il mio bisogno di affetto di coccole e anche sesso che d aun amrito perennemente via non avevo più

ma amarlo no

per questo non sto bene per questo voglio chiuderla


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti qui è *tradimento.net* (ovvero traditori+traditi), e non *escort.net*, dove trovi solo un tipo di persone...
> Comunque, vista da fuori a me non sembra amore, ma il topolino che mangia il formaggino con goduria.


http://www.sfoghiamoci.com/peccati/Lussuria.html


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> infatti io mi sento una merda perchè non lo amo
> ci sto bene
> appaga il mio bisogno di affetto di coccole e anche sesso che d aun amrito perennemente via non avevo più
> 
> ...


No mia cara...
Tutti noi vogliamo chiuderla con persone che ci fanno solo stare male...
E te lo dice uno che si è imposto di bandire dalla sua esistenza tutte le persone che gli stanno sui coglioni.

Tocchi un tasto incredibile...il bisogno di affetto e coccole, mi ha fatto fare dei passi contro di me, per cui ho travisato me stesso e tentato di incarnare quello che vuoi che tu sia pur di ottenere affetto e considerazione.

Poi mi è stato fatto notare che io vivo per l'approvazione degli altri.

Mi sono reso conto che non potevo tenere su tutto e che le persone che mi stavano sui coglioni mi facevano poi stare male con chi invece mi vuole davvero bene per ciò che sono, per così come sono, e ho preso l'assoluta decisione di essere solo ME STESSO...senza freni e inibizioni...

Da qui il detto: Morte e distruzione...
Adesso scago a nastro...appunto perchè my darling...non ho più bisogno di affetto.

E mi sono reso conto di cosa significa...il Io non ho bisogno di niente, non mi manca nulla di Lothariana memoria.

Quindi...non penso sia sbagliato farsi un amante...
Ma la scelta dell'amante deve essere molto ponderata...

Cosa capita Ros...se tu dai confidenza ad uno che poi ti mette nei casini con tuo marito?
Un casino...

Quindi quando si ha bisogno di certe cose...si cerca chi è acconcio alla bisogna...

Se io ho bisogno un bel pompino con ingoio...vado da chi ama farmi questo e non cerco più di farmi fare un pompino da chi invece cerca di stordirmi con una montagna di parole dicendo...ma perchè vuoi un pompino...io posso darti qualcosa di molto più interessante...

E cioè...cosa?
Se io voglio un pompino...voglio un pompino...
Tu cerchi di sostituirlo con altro...eccomi confuso, scontento e insoddisfatto...

Io voglio un pompino e tu mi dici....ah tu vuoi...l'ammmmmmmmmmmmmmoooooooooooreeeeeeee....

Cassol non ci sto mica dentro eh?

Ricorda che tuo marito è un UOMO.
Vuoi ottenere qualcosa da lui, cambia strategia.
Io voglio da te A,B,C...vedi di non essere aleatoria...

Dove A...può essere anche: Caro ho bisogno di lamentarmi: ascoltami per 30 minuti.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso che invece questa cosa duri proprio perchè non "consumata". Scopatelo, potresti scoprire che alla fine...era solo un calesse. E potresti un giorno ritrovarti ad incontrarlo al supermercato mentre fai la spesa con uno dei tuoi figli, scambiarci due parole, e una volta sola quando tuo figlio ti chiede: "Mamma, chi era quello ?", farti una mezza risata e rispondere: "Niente, nessuno d'importante".
> 
> PS: Se qualcuno mi coglie la citazione avrà la mia imperitura stima


A parte che sono sicura di averla comunque la tua stima: Il Velo Dipinto......


----------



## Carola (20 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No mia cara...
> Tutti noi vogliamo chiuderla con persone che ci fanno solo stare male...
> E te lo dice uno che si è imposto di bandire dalla sua esistenza tutte le persone che gli stanno sui coglioni.
> 
> ...


Conte tu ha ragionissima

Xchiudere intendo che qusto mio amante non è che mi faccia stare male
Ma dopo 6 mesi secondo lem qste cose sono d achiudere
Non portano a nulla
E magari uno dei due può crearsi asepttatvie

Cmq indipendentemente da ciò porta distrazioni all’interno del matrimonio e ostacolano una..possibile ripresa diciamo

Tanto se non ora la dovrei chiudere tra un po’ e sarà sempre + difficile immagino se si continua a stare bene no

A meno che la’ltro/a ti deluda, ti stufi
Perda quel qualcosa che poi temo sia anche tanto di idealizzato


si strategia..ma sonos tanca di chiedere 
possibile che lui mio amrito non si redna conto che mi perde?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io penso che l'amore ci possa essere davvero a volte in un tradimento.
> Ma mi aspetterei che portasse ad una scelta: io ti amo, tu mi ami, lasciamo tutto e andiamocene insieme.
> Se ciò non avviene, l'onestà sta nel guardare in faccia la realtà, e riprendersi ognuno la sua vita. Perchè la vita di ognuno non è mai quella nascosta, ma quella vera, lì fuori, con il compagno o la compagna, ed i figli, che ti aspettano a casa.
> Ma ci vuole coraggio.
> Se invece va ancora avanti e piace che le cose rimangano così... beh, secondo me è egoismo puro. Due piccioni con una fava.



Certo, meglio fare come quella di cui ho sentito ieri, moglie di un mio carissimo amico e madre di 3 bimbi, il cui piu' piccolo ha 2 anni, che ha mollato tutto per un altro uomo. Ora bimbi che avevano una bella famiglia serena si trovano a stare 3 giorni con mamma e 3 giorni con papa'...oltre al dolore di familiari, amici e parenti e a tutti i casini del caso. Per inseguire un suo sogno, un suo egoismo...si avete proprio ragione...ah, pero' e' stato ONESTA LEI. 
Bravi, pensatela come volete...forse io sono egoista a volermi comunque vivere questo "mio amore" che mi da tanto, ma non al punto da lasciare i miei figli in balia degli eventi, sbattuti di qua e di la' senza piu' un vero punto di riferimento, tra giorni alterni e tensioni varie.


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> ...poi ho notato che molti qua dentro quando tale IDEA non concorda con la loro ecco che allora si sentono giudicati...come s ela cosa fosse negativa.


E parliamo di adulti eh


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io penso che l'amore ci possa essere davvero a volte in un tradimento.
> Ma mi aspetterei che portasse ad una scelta: io ti amo, tu mi ami, lasciamo tutto e andiamocene insieme.
> Se ciò non avviene, l'onestà sta nel guardare in faccia la realtà, e riprendersi ognuno la sua vita. Perchè la vita di ognuno non è mai quella nascosta, ma quella vera, lì fuori, con il compagno o la compagna, ed i figli, che ti aspettano a casa.
> Ma ci vuole coraggio.
> Se invece va ancora avanti e piace che le cose rimangano così... beh, secondo me è egoismo puro. Due piccioni con una fava.


Concordo in toto.


----------



## JON (20 Gennaio 2012)

feeling ha detto:


> Esatto non avrei saputo dirlo meglio. Grazie.
> Se me lo fossi tenuto per non ci sarebbe stato nulla di male, ma quando lo condividi e scopri che dall'altra c'è lo stesso desiderio represso e cominci a condividere momenti belli e brutti, chiaccherate di ore con una persona che stimi davvero tanto e ti senti condiviso e capito....vedersi di nascosto, pensargli prima di addormentarmi e appena sveglia, non importa se non ho fatto sesso, sto tradendo mio marito, fosse anche solo una questione di fiducia.
> 
> Jon ha compreso perfettamente.


C'è però tra i tuoi discorsi una componente ricorrente, quella della stima  e autostima.

Sottilinei spesso che l'attrazione che hai nei suoi confronti è determinata soprattutto dalla stima che hai di lui.
La tua autostima, dato che vi fai riferimento, entra in gioco nel momento in cui ricevi di riflesso le sue attenzioni.
Non meraviglia il fatto che ancora non fate sesso, addirittura siete arrivati ad un livello di condivisione che ti rende una "traditrice" completa. Attenta perchè, seppur di riflesso, la tua potrebbe essere tutt'altro che autostima. Infatti dici che proprio quella ti porta a sottovalutare volutamente l'importanza delle tue azioni.

Sembra banale, detta cosi, ma sembra che una vocina da qualche parte inizia a farsi sentire per il fatto che senti quel rapporto di "dare/avere" illeggittimo, simulato e sbagliato...se non fosse però che ti fa sentire bene.

Feeling, ti sei allontanata pericolosamente dalla tua famiglia.  Il tuo senso di colpa è logico e non è direttamente legato al tuo rapporto ufficiale ma all'insorgere delle contraddizioni che l'altro rapporto inizia a manifestarti.

In realtà non è tutto negativo dal momento in cui tutto questo ti genera dubbi e ti porta a pensare e concentrarti di più su te stessa.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo, meglio fare come quella di cui ho sentito ieri, moglie di un mio carissimo amico e madre di 3 bimbi, il cui piu' piccolo ha 2 anni, che ha mollato tutto per un altro uomo. Ora bimbi che avevano una bella famiglia serena si trovano a stare 3 giorni con mamma e 3 giorni con papa'...oltre al dolore di familiari, amici e parenti e a tutti i casini del caso. Per inseguire un suo sogno, un suo egoismo...si avete proprio ragione...ah, pero' e' stato ONESTA LEI.
> Bravi, pensatela come volete...forse io sono egoista a volermi comunque vivere questo "mio amore" che mi da tanto, ma non al punto da lasciare i miei figli in balia degli eventi, sbattuti di qua e di la' senza piu' un vero punto di riferimento, tra giorni alterni e tensioni varie.


No l'onestà sarebbe dire al prioprio marito la verità e metterlo al corrente che si resta in famiglia per il bene dei propri figli e prendere con lui la decisione giusta.
E prima che mi dici che non è facile, ti rispondo che lo so e che nemmeno io l'ho fatto anche perchè non ho mai pensato di lasciare lui per l'altro


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo, meglio fare come quella di cui ho sentito ieri, moglie di un mio carissimo amico e madre di 3 bimbi, il cui piu' piccolo ha 2 anni, che ha mollato tutto per un altro uomo. Ora bimbi che avevano una bella famiglia serena si trovano a stare 3 giorni con mamma e 3 giorni con papa'...oltre al dolore di familiari, amici e parenti e a tutti i casini del caso. Per inseguire un suo sogno, un suo egoismo...si avete proprio ragione...ah, pero' e' stato ONESTA LEI.
> Bravi, pensatela come volete...forse io sono egoista a volermi comunque vivere questo "mio amore" che mi da tanto, ma non al punto da lasciare i miei figli in balia degli eventi, sbattuti di qua e di la' senza piu' un vero punto di riferimento, tra giorni alterni e tensioni varie.


Sì è stata onesta. Te ne racconto una anch'io se vuoi, marito perennemente al pc, la moglie va per darlgli il bacio della buonanotte, l'occhio le cade sulla conversazione con l'amante (era talmente intento a chattare che nemmeno si è accorto dell'arrivo della moglie). Chiede spiegazioni. Lui nega. Lei continua. Lui ammette. Avvocato separazione. Due bambini piccoli. Non è poi così complicato. Quando lo si vuole, ovviamente .


----------



## Andy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo, meglio fare come quella di cui ho sentito ieri, moglie di un mio carissimo amico e madre di 3 bimbi, il cui piu' piccolo ha 2 anni, che ha mollato tutto per un altro uomo. Ora bimbi che avevano una bella famiglia serena si trovano a stare 3 giorni con mamma e 3 giorni con papa'...oltre al dolore di familiari, amici e parenti e a tutti i casini del caso. Per inseguire un suo sogno, un suo egoismo...si avete proprio ragione...*ah, pero' e' stato ONESTA LEI*.
> Bravi, pensatela come volete...forse io sono egoista a volermi comunque vivere questo "mio amore" che mi da tanto, ma non al punto da lasciare i miei figli in balia degli eventi, sbattuti di qua e di la' senza piu' un vero punto di riferimento, tra giorni alterni e tensioni varie.


Sei una persona molto distorta, sai?
Io ti dico: hai voluto la bicicletta? Ora pedala.
*Qualunque *scelta è dolorosa, dopo. Ma continuare a mettere la polvere sotto il tappeto non ti rende una persona migliore. Anzi, una persona sporcacciona dietro e pulita di facciata.
Ma se non arrivi a capirlo...
La famiglia serena è solo nella tua testa. Per i figli e il marito (chi è costui, non ne parli mai. Ma lo vuoi anche morto?) è una realtà menzognera. Una finta serenità. Poi la polvere si accumula, ed è peggio.
Meglio il dolore della verità in chi soffre, che essere tacciata poi di buona a nulla, no?


----------



## stellina (20 Gennaio 2012)

lasciare la famiglia non è impresa facile anche per via dei dubbi verso i figli: si sceglie per sè ma anche per loro e loro non hanno scelto di esistere...lo abbiamo voluto noi e noi siamo responsabili delle loro vite. è difficile scegliere tra una coppia serena senza amore e una separazione. sai già che gli farai del male comunque, in entrambe le situazioni!!! perchè nel momento in cui ti trovi a dover scegliere, che ti nasce il tarlo in testa, ti si accende il fallimento di quello che erano i tuoi sogni di famiglia, di non essere stata in grado di costruire bene la tua famiglia, di non esssere stata in grado... e se ciò lo unisci alle paure che anche la nuova storia possa non girare bene negli anni avvenire...*prima devi mettere ordine dentro di te, poi puoi pensare di mettere ordine alla tua ordinata vita!!! *un abbraccio


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No l'onestà sarebbe dire al prioprio marito la verità e metterlo al corrente che si resta in famiglia per il bene dei propri figli e prendere con lui la decisione giusta.
> E prima che mi dici che non è facile, ti rispondo che lo so e che nemmeno io l'ho fatto anche perchè non ho mai pensato di lasciare lui per l'altro


Allora magari puoi capire...e comunque con mio marito abbiamo un rapporto sereno anche se sappiamo entrambi che forse l'amore e'finito ma vogliamo stare insieme (visto che non stiamo male, nonostante tutto) per crescere i figli. Ora ci va bene cosi', ci vogliamo bene e siamo sereni. Ok non gli dico che ho un altro...ma nemmeno lui me lo direbbe...


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> lasciare la famiglia non è impresa facile anche per via dei dubbi verso i figli: si sceglie per sè ma anche per loro e loro non hanno scelto di esistere...lo abbiamo voluto noi e noi siamo responsabili delle loro vite. è difficile scegliere tra una coppia serena senza amore e una separazione. sai già che gli farai del male comunque, in entrambe le situazioni!!! perchè nel momento in cui ti trovi a dover scegliere, che ti nasce il tarlo in testa, ti si accende il fallimento di quello che erano i tuoi sogni di famiglia, di non essere stata in grado di costruire bene la tua famiglia, di non esssere stata in grado... e se ciò lo unisci alle paure che anche la nuova storia possa non girare bene negli anni avvenire...*prima devi mettere ordine dentro di te, poi puoi pensare di mettere ordine alla tua ordinata vita!!! *un abbraccio


Grazie. Tu hai capito esattamente cosa provo! non e' poi cosi' difficile no?? un abbraccio anche a te


----------



## JON (20 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> lasciare la famiglia non è impresa facile anche per via dei dubbi verso i figli: si sceglie per sè ma anche per loro e loro non hanno scelto di esistere...lo abbiamo voluto noi e noi siamo responsabili delle loro vite. è difficile scegliere tra una coppia serena senza amore e una separazione. sai già che gli farai del male comunque, in entrambe le situazioni!!! perchè nel momento in cui ti trovi a dover scegliere, che ti nasce il tarlo in testa, ti si accende il fallimento di quello che erano i tuoi sogni di famiglia, di non essere stata in grado di costruire bene la tua famiglia, di non esssere stata in grado... e se ciò lo unisci alle paure che anche la nuova storia possa non girare bene negli anni avvenire...*prima devi mettere ordine dentro di te, poi puoi pensare di mettere ordine alla tua ordinata vita!!! *un abbraccio


Condivido pienamente.

Però hai figli basta e avanza una condizione di serenità. Se l'amore e la passione non ci sono, resta la cosa più importante...il rispetto, che è alla base di ogni rapporto, ogni scambio.

Dimmi una sola coppia, con figli, che non ha visto decantare amore e passione. Poi pensa a quelle che hanno perso pure il rispetto reciproco.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora magari puoi capire...e comunque con mio marito abbiamo un rapporto sereno anche se sappiamo entrambi che forse l'amore e'finito ma vogliamo stare insieme (visto che non stiamo male, nonostante tutto) per crescere i figli. Ora ci va bene cosi', ci vogliamo bene e siamo sereni. Ok non gli dico che ho un altro...ma nemmeno lui me lo direbbe...


Posso capire ma non giustifico come non giustificavo me. Ti ripeto la differenza è che non ero innamorata del mio amante e che sapevo non avrei voluto un futuro insieme a me.
Il fatto che anche lui non te lo direbbe non rende più giusto quello che fai...


----------



## stellina (20 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Condivido pienamente.
> 
> Però hai figli basta e avanza una condizione di serenità. Se l'amore e la passione non ci sono, resta la cosa più importante...il rispetto, che è alla base di ogni rapporto, ogni scambio.
> 
> Dimmi una sola coppia, con figli, che non ha visto decantare amore e passione. Poi pensa a quelle che hanno perso pure il rispetto reciproco.


eccomi!!! presente!!!! mio marito non mi stima più, non mi ama più, non mi rispetta più!!! è un uomo all'interno della coppia assente ma è comunque un buon padre!!!


----------



## Niko74 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo, meglio fare come quella di cui ho sentito ieri, moglie di un mio carissimo amico e madre di 3 bimbi, il cui piu' piccolo ha 2 anni, che ha mollato tutto per un altro uomo. Ora bimbi che avevano una bella famiglia serena si trovano a stare 3 giorni con mamma e 3 giorni con papa'...oltre al dolore di familiari, amici e parenti e a tutti i casini del caso. Per inseguire un suo sogno, un suo egoismo...si avete proprio ragione...ah, pero' e' stato ONESTA LEI.
> Bravi, pensatela come volete...*forse io sono egoista a volermi comunque vivere questo "mio amore" che mi da tanto*, ma non al punto da lasciare i miei figli in balia degli eventi, sbattuti di qua e di la' senza piu' un vero punto di riferimento, tra giorni alterni e tensioni varie.


Si lo sei, ma poi che ti importa di quelli che la pensano diversamente da te? Viviti questo tuo amore che ti da tanto e non toglie niente a nessuno ma non ti infastidire se qualcuno esprime la sua idea 

Poi vorrei vedere nel caso venissi scoperta...solo allora vedresti veramente se non hai tolto nulla a nessuno....fin che non accadrà divertiti pure :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (20 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> eccomi!!! presente!!!! mio marito non mi stima più, non mi ama più, non mi rispetta più!!! è un uomo all'interno della coppia assente ma è comunque un buon padre!!!


Non so cosa dire, mi dispiace. Di certo la tua è una scelta forte, anche se c'è chi sarebbe pronto a giudicarla di comodo.

Solo una cosa, la di stima non è dovuta ma la mancanza di rispèetto non può oltrepassare determinate soglie. Anch'io considero la separazione un azione da evitare ma ci sono casi in cui, sempre per i figli, quella separazione può essere la scelta migliore.


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Poi vorrei vedere nel caso venissi scoperta...solo allora vedresti veramente se non hai tolto nulla a nessuno....fin che non accadrà divertiti pure :mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## Niko74 (20 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> lasciare la famiglia non è impresa facile anche per via dei dubbi verso i figli: si sceglie per sè ma anche per loro e loro non hanno scelto di esistere...lo abbiamo voluto noi e noi siamo responsabili delle loro vite. è difficile scegliere tra una coppia serena senza amore e una separazione. sai già che gli farai del male comunque, in entrambe le situazioni!!! *perchè nel momento in cui ti trovi a dover scegliere, che ti nasce il tarlo in testa, ti si accende il fallimento di quello che erano i tuoi sogni di famiglia, di non essere stata in grado di costruire bene la tua famiglia, di non esssere stata in grado... *e se ciò lo unisci alle paure che anche la nuova storia possa non girare bene negli anni avvenire...prima devi mettere ordine dentro di te, poi puoi pensare di mettere ordine alla tua ordinata vita!!! un abbraccio


Le stesse identiche parole me le disse mia moglie nelle discussioni avute subito dopo la scoperta....tali e quali...
Per ora sono dell'idea che abbia fatto la scelta più comoda...


----------



## stellina (20 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non so cosa dire, mi dispiace. Di certo la tua è una scelta forte, anche se c'è chi sarebbe pronto a giudicarla di comodo.
> 
> Solo una cosa, la di stima non è dovuta ma la mancanza di rispèetto non può oltrepassare determinate soglie. Anch'io considero la separazione un azione da evitare ma ci sono casi in cui, sempre per i figli, quella separazione può essere la scelta migliore.


infatti per determinati avvenimenti di cui non ho assolutamente voglia di parlare ho iniziato a fare ordine in me e giuro che sto facendo moooltooo meglio che un cambio di armadi e già ora sto iniziando a vedere come riordinare la mia ordinata vita e quella di mia figlia!!! non ho dubbi che si potrebbe giudicare di comodo ma assicuro che così non è!!! ti posso dire che è dura vivere col sorriso in volto x tutti e dentro sentirti sprofondare ma sono una donna determinata e so che DEVO scegliere la cosa più giusta per me e mia figlia con calma e lucidità, non guidata da delusioni e dolori passeggeri!!!


----------



## Andy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Mi sa che prima di dire quelle parole fanno una ricerca su... internet...


----------



## Niko74 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora magari puoi capire...e comunque con mio marito abbiamo un rapporto sereno anche se sappiamo entrambi che forse l'amore e'finito ma vogliamo stare insieme (visto che non stiamo male, nonostante tutto) per crescere i figli. Ora ci va bene cosi', ci vogliamo bene e siamo sereni. Ok non gli dico che ho un altro...ma nemmeno lui me lo direbbe...


Mmmmhhh....si si...vedo che usi il plurale... però ometti il piccolissimo particolare che hai un altro a 4 anni...roba da nulla tanto siete sereni.

Cosi per la cronaca io ho scoperto mia moglie praticamente all'inizio della sua storia, in qualche modo stiamo ancora assieme e ti dirò che siamo anche sereni e ci vogliamo bene tutto sommato...però se scopro che mi mente ancora ti assicuro che assieme non ci resteremo più.
Vedi come una cosa di pochissimo conto per te può essere basilare per il cornuto che continui ad ingannare da 4 anni?


----------



## Niko74 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie. Tu hai capito esattamente cosa provo! non e' poi cosi' difficile no?? un abbraccio anche a te


Uh...la famosa "nebbia" in cui diceva di essere avvolta mia moglie?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh....si si...vedo che usi il plurale... però ometti il piccolissimo particolare che hai un altro a 4 anni...roba da nulla tanto siete sereni.
> 
> Cosi per la cronaca io ho scoperto mia moglie praticamente all'inizio della sua storia, in qualche modo stiamo ancora assieme e ti dirò che siamo anche sereni e ci vogliamo bene tutto sommato...però se scopro che mi mente ancora ti assicuro che assieme non ci resteremo più.
> Vedi come una cosa di pochissimo conto per te può essere basilare per il cornuto che continui ad ingannare da 4 anni?


mai parlato di 4 anni...probabilmente e' la tua di storia...


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si lo sei, ma poi che ti importa di quelli che la pensano diversamente da te? Viviti questo tuo amore che ti da tanto e non toglie niente a nessuno ma non ti infastidire se qualcuno esprime la sua idea
> 
> Poi vorrei vedere nel caso venissi scoperta...solo allora vedresti veramente se non hai tolto nulla a nessuno....fin che non accadrà divertiti pure :mrgreen:



:up:


----------



## stellina (20 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Uh...la famosa "nebbia" in cui diceva di essere avvolta mia moglie?


scusa ma non conosco la tua storia ma credo di aver capito che sei stato tradito. bene io sono stata tradita e non solo ...ci ho messo dei mesi ad elaborare mentalmente quei pensieri che ho riassunto in poche righe e giuro che non è stato facile, anche perchè poi è arrivato anche per un affetto a complicare tutto. oggi lucidamente sono nella nebbia come dici tu ma ti assicuro che non faceva parte dei miei sogni di bambina, che non è tanto per pararmi il sedere....ma anzi mi spiace se tu hai sofferto ma cosa ne sai tu del mio dolore, dei 12 chili persi che non sono spariti ma si sono depositati sullo stomaco e sul cuore, dei silenzi e delle cattiverie che ho dovuto subire e che nonostante tutto non ho mai smesso di pensare al bene dei figli e non a portare via il cosìdetto!!!!


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> scusa ma non conosco la tua storia ma credo di aver capito che sei stato tradito. bene io sono stata tradita e non solo ...ci ho messo dei mesi ad elaborare mentalmente quei pensieri che ho riassunto in poche righe e giuro che non è stato facile, anche perchè poi è arrivato anche per un affetto a complicare tutto. oggi lucidamente sono nella nebbia come dici tu ma ti assicuro che non faceva parte dei miei sogni di bambina, che non è tanto per pararmi il sedere....ma anzi mi spiace se tu hai sofferto ma cosa ne sai tu del mio dolore, dei 12 chili persi che non sono spariti ma si sono depositati sullo stomaco e sul cuore, dei silenzi e delle cattiverie che ho dovuto subire e che nonostante tutto non ho mai smesso di pensare al bene dei figli e non a portare via il cosìdetto!!!!


Basta con sta scusa dei figli, prendetevi le vostre responsabilità. Ecchecavolo. Tradita sofferto, comprendo, ci sono passata anch'io. Se va bene si ricostruisce, se va male si chiude. Un amante che soluzione è?


----------



## Niko74 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mai parlato di 4 anni...probabilmente e' la tua di storia...


Vedo che hai colto la parte più importante del mio discorso :up:
Mi sarò confuso per i 4 anni ma in sto thread avete scritto in 40 Non Registrati e comunque se sei chi ha aperto il thread parli di storia duratura....che sia 1 anno o 4 anni poco importa (A ME)

Non è certo la mia storia perché, se leggi quello che ho scritto, ho scoperto mia moglie all'inizio della sua storia o meglio dopo circa 3 mesi.


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Basta con sta scusa dei figli, prendetevi le vostre responsabilità. Ecchecavolo. Tradita sofferto, comprendo, ci sono passata anch'io. Se va bene si ricostruisce, se va male si chiude. Un amante che soluzione è?



:up:


----------



## Niko74 (20 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> scusa ma non conosco la tua storia ma credo di aver capito che sei stato tradito. bene io sono stata tradita e non solo ...ci ho messo dei mesi ad elaborare mentalmente quei pensieri che ho riassunto in poche righe e giuro che non è stato facile, anche perchè poi è arrivato anche per un affetto a complicare tutto. oggi lucidamente sono nella nebbia come dici tu ma ti assicuro che non faceva parte dei miei sogni di bambina, che non è tanto per pararmi il sedere....ma anzi mi spiace se tu hai sofferto *ma cosa ne sai tu del mio dolore*, dei 12 chili persi che non sono spariti ma si sono depositati sullo stomaco e sul cuore, dei silenzi e delle cattiverie che ho dovuto subire e che nonostante tutto non ho mai smesso di pensare al bene dei figli e non a portare via il cosìdetto!!!!


Io so del mio di dolore e mi basta e avanza....però da quello che leggo per un buon 80% direi che assomiglia al tuo tranne che per la parte dell'affetto che ha complicato tutto.
Che poi avevo quotato un post di un altro utente, mica il tuo.

Posso capire la gran parte dei pensieri di chi viene tradito e ho avuto molti di quelli che scrivi tu...pure i chili persi, silenzi...penso al bene dei figli e il culo non lo ho portato via (ma non è escluso che lo farò).


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> scusa ma non conosco la tua storia ma credo di aver capito che sei stato tradito. bene io sono stata tradita e non solo ...ci ho messo dei mesi ad elaborare mentalmente quei pensieri che ho riassunto in poche righe e giuro che non è stato facile, anche perchè poi è arrivato anche per un affetto a complicare tutto. oggi lucidamente sono nella nebbia come dici tu ma ti assicuro che non faceva parte dei miei sogni di bambina, che non è tanto per pararmi il sedere....ma anzi mi spiace se tu hai sofferto ma cosa ne sai tu del mio dolore, dei 12 chili persi che non sono spariti ma si sono depositati sullo stomaco e sul cuore, dei silenzi e delle cattiverie che ho dovuto subire e che nonostante tutto non ho mai smesso di pensare al bene dei figli e non a portare via il cosìdetto!!!!


GIA'!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2012)

Comunque i figli crescono e un bel giorno prendono il volo per formare le loro famiglie.
A quel punto due coniugi restano in casa.
Mo che fanno?

Sta cosa la sto vedendo accadere in mia moglie...
Oramai ogni giorno che passa mia figlia è sempre più indipendente e si arrangia.
Ora mia moglie ha di nuovo molto tempo per sè stessa....

Fatalità inizia a ricordarsi che aveva un marito...tanti anni fa...
Ma che bella scoperta!


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Basta con sta scusa dei figli, prendetevi le vostre responsabilità. Ecchecavolo. Tradita sofferto, comprendo, ci sono passata anch'io. Se va bene si ricostruisce, se va male si chiude. Un amante che soluzione è?


TUTTE le storie sono diverse. Tu hai scelto cosi'.


----------



## Andy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Voglio dire questa cosa mia di cuore, sebbene non c'entri molto con queste storie, io sento che vi è un legame profondo.
A riguardo di quello che leggo, che pensano certe persone.
Del loro stato mentale.
Io sono stato tradito e non ho mai tradito.
Fortunatamente da fidanzato.
E mi è caduto il mondo addosso.
E penso a chi lo ha scoperto da sposato, magari con dei figli. Ed al dolore che hanno sopportato.
E cosa abbiano dovuto affrontare per riprendere la loro vita.
Non lo concepisco nemmeno questo dolore, superiore a quello che ho provato io.
E sono persone che stimo, perchè di grande forza di animo. Io non so se ne sarei capace a continuare (sicuramente no), con un matrimonio alle spalle ed una moglie che, giustamente parla dei figli, ma che a me metterebbe sempre in secondo piano, sebbene lei abbia sposato *me*, ed abbia avuto una famiglia *grazie a me*, *alla mia presenza*.
E quando sono stato tradito e la storia è finita, io, e le persone che hanno cercato di consolarmi, mi hanno detto belle frasi.
Di quanto io debba stare sereno con me stesso, tranquillo di avere dato amore ad un'altra persona, di avere dato tanto, di sentire in quello la mia felicità, per comprendere chi sono io, apprezzarmi maggiormente, e guardare oltre, alla ricerca di qualcosa che merito davvero.
E nel contempo, quelle parole che mi dicono che, loro, sì, sebbene mi abbiano trattato male, mi vogliono ancora bene, che pensino a me come una persona onesta, che ha regalato dei bellissimi momenti. Che nel profondo hanno un pensiero di amore nei miei confronti, di apprezzamento, sebbene abbiano deciso per altro. E che questo pensiero mi dovrebbe rendere ancora più sereno, e che, sì, forse dovrei anche perdonare. Io, sapere che esistano al mondo donne che sanno di avere ricevuto amore: questo dovrebbe rendermi sereno e anche farmi apprezzare chi sono.
Sì, lo ammetto, sono pensieri che mi fanno stare bene, e mi danno la forza.
Ma a volte leggo la mente di certe persone.
E provo orrore, terrore, paura.
Il pensiero che chi mi abbia fatto del male in effetti mi ha visto come carta igienica, che sono scomparso giusto l'istante in cui è subentrato un altro, il pensiero di chi possa pensare: non me ne fotte un cazzo, sto bene io.
Mi rende triste sapere questo. Sapere che magari qualcuna delle mie ex la pensano così. Chi era quello? Uno che quando mi andava bene era ok, ora vaffanculo. E senza motivo.
Io leggo questo nelle parole dell'ospite.
Io ripeto: non leggo di nulla sul marito. L'uomo che le ha dato quello che lei ora ha. Ma che ora è un nulla.
Per fortuna in un caso io ho avuto la conferma che non era così: che ero stato la persona più bella mai incontrata. E sebbene per me quel dolore fu fortissimo, alla fine quella conferma mi ha riappacificato mentalmente con quella persona. E' andata così. Ma mi sento meglio per quella storia.
Scusate lo sfogo.
Ma, alla registrata, fai quello che vuoi, nessuno te lo impedisce, come nessuno impedisce di opinionare sul tuo comportamento.
Il conto lo si paga alla fine. E in questo caso, non sarò io a farlo ma tu. Davanti ai tuoi figli e, ricordalo, davanti a *chi ti ha fatto il dono di portare al mondo quei figli*.


----------



## stellina (20 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque i figli crescono e un bel giorno prendono il volo per formare le loro famiglie.
> A quel punto due coniugi restano in casa.
> Mo che fanno?
> 
> ...


i figli crescono ed hanno il diritto di vivere la loro vita senza subire i nostri problemi. noi genitori dobbiamo essere in grado di dare ai nostri figli tutte le possibilità positive. per questo uno deve ragionare con calma e decidere senza farsi trasposrtare dai sentimentalismi, qualsiasi decisione deve essere ben ponderata anche in base al proprio carattere. se io oggi scelgo blu devo essere ben cosciente che blu dovrà essere per parecchio tempo! vi piace il gelato? quanto ci mettete a scegliere i gusti? ecco se ci impiegate 1 minuto per scegliere un banale gusto di gelato ma vi vorrete prendere del tempo prima di scegliere per la vita dei vostri figli? badate qualsiasi sia la scelta se fatta di testa va rispettata!!! 
x niko74: scusa se mi sono un po' scaldata è che fa male tutta la situazione!!!


----------



## Niko74 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> GIA'!



Azz....questa tua riposta mi ha illuminato :rotfl:
che poi stellina, per quello che ricordo di aver letto, prima di trovarsi in una situazione tipo la tua (anche se non ricordo se sia arrivata a tradire il marito oppure no) è ha scoperto lei di essere stata tradita e non è proprio una situazione simile alla tua o meglio lo è solo in piccola parte.


----------



## Niko74 (20 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> i figli crescono ed hanno il diritto di vivere la loro vita senza subire i nostri problemi. noi genitori dobbiamo essere in grado di dare ai nostri figli tutte le possibilità positive. per questo uno deve ragionare con calma e decidere senza farsi trasposrtare dai sentimentalismi, qualsiasi decisione deve essere ben ponderata anche in base al proprio carattere. se io oggi scelgo blu devo essere ben cosciente che blu dovrà essere per parecchio tempo! vi piace il gelato? quanto ci mettete a scegliere i gusti? ecco se ci impiegate 1 minuto per scegliere un banale gusto di gelato ma vi vorrete prendere del tempo prima di scegliere per la vita dei vostri figli? badate qualsiasi sia la scelta se fatta di testa va rispettata!!!
> *x niko74: scusa se mi sono un po' scaldata è che fa male tutta la situazione*!!!


Non c'è problema


----------



## stellina (20 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Azz....questa tua riposta mi ha illuminato :rotfl:
> che poi stellina, per quello che ricordo di aver letto, prima di trovarsi in una situazione tipo la tua (anche se non ricordo se sia arrivata a tradire il marito oppure no) è ha scoperto lei di essere stata tradita e non è proprio una situazione simile alla tua o meglio lo è solo in piccola parte.


diciamo che non mi sono fatta mancare nulla!!!! tradita e mal trattata, oserei dire, ho scelto di sublimare il tradimento del marito. nei mesi successivi ho costruito un rapporto fondato su una società col marito. passato ulteriore tempo ho incontrato l'altro U. sposato pure lui. tutt'ora mi vedo con U. che all'inizio era trattenuto ma che ora come ora si è sciolto un pochino (poco però). mai chiesto a nessuno di lasciare nessuno, mai forzato la mano con nessuno. continuo però a sentire il vuoto affettivo con uno e con l'altro e mi sto orientando su scelte più nitide che spero di riuscire a portare a termine una volta finito il giro di ospedali e sale operatorie.insomma sono in fase costruttiva e speriamo di costruire bene sta volta!! però credo che alla fine lascerò entrambi!!!!


----------



## Niko74 (20 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> diciamo che non mi sono fatta mancare nulla!!!! tradita e mal trattata, oserei dire, ho scelto di sublimare il tradimento del marito. nei mesi successivi ho costruito un rapporto fondato su una società col marito. passato ulteriore tempo ho incontrato l'altro U. sposato pure lui. tutt'ora mi vedo con U. che all'inizio era trattenuto ma che ora come ora si è sciolto un pochino (poco però). mai chiesto a nessuno di lasciare nessuno, mai forzato la mano con nessuno. continuo però a sentire il vuoto affettivo con uno e con l'altro e mi sto orientando su scelte più nitide che spero di riuscire a portare a termine una volta finito il giro di ospedali e sale operatorie.insomma sono in fase costruttiva e speriamo di costruire bene sta volta!! però credo che alla fine lascerò entrambi!!!!


Non ricordavo dei problemi di salute...mi sa che mi confondo con un'altra utente...forse stellanuova.
Comunque decisamente diversa la situazione rispetto all'autore del thread...tu sei stata tradita e maltrattata, mentre lei ci sta bene ed è serena col marito.

In bocca al lupo per tutto, salute e vita affettiva


----------



## stellina (20 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non ricordavo dei problemi di salute...mi sa che mi confondo con un'altra utente...forse stellanuova.
> Comunque decisamente diversa la situazione rispetto all'autore del thread...tu sei stata tradita e maltrattata, mentre lei ci sta bene ed è serena col marito.
> 
> In bocca al lupo per tutto, salute e vita affettiva


forse non ne avevo parlato dei problemi di salute ma diciamo che con 2 operazioni ho risolto!!!!! evvai!!!!! in questi giorni sono convalescente dal secondo intervento, ma niente di grave solo i postumi di un brutto incidente! e speriamo che tutto vada bene nella vita come si sta risolvendo nella salute!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non ricordavo dei problemi di salute...mi sa che mi confondo con un'altra utente...forse stellanuova.
> Comunque decisamente diversa la situazione rispetto all'autore del thread...tu sei stata tradita e maltrattata, mentre lei ci sta bene ed è serena col marito.
> 
> In bocca al lupo per tutto, salute e vita affettiva



Con tutto rispettoxstellina, che vuoi dire? Ah già,qui se uno nn é stato tradito o altro, nn ha diritto di dire che sta bene in un altro modo rìspetto al modo di pensare generale. Che poi, tutti che fanno del buonismo e intanto è pieno di amanti. O di gente che va con persone sposate. Io mi sento "pulita" in un certo senso perchè a casa nn fingiamo un amore che forse non c'è più e il mio amante mi adora e nn mi fa sentire ancora il vuoto che avevo. E non parlo solo di sesso. Noi nn condividiamo solo quello.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Con tutto rispettoxstellina, che vuoi dire? Ah già,qui se uno nn é stato tradito o altro, nn ha diritto di dire che sta bene in un altro modo rìspetto al modo di pensare generale. Che poi, tutti che fanno del buonismo e intanto è pieno di amanti. O di gente che va con persone sposate. Io mi sento "pulita" in un certo senso perchè a casa nn fingiamo un amore che forse non c'è più e il mio amante mi adora e nn mi fa sentire ancora il vuoto che avevo. E non parlo solo di sesso. Noi nn condividiamo solo quello.


ahahahahah e'proprio cosi'..

.ospite io sono traditore,penso tu lo sappia....ma mi domando come si puo'''adorare''la donna di un'altro non lo so.... e quando lui scopa con la moglie e tu con il marito..come fate??siete..gelosi???
non te la prendi vero???e solo che io un simile pensiero,non l'ho mai avuto...


----------



## Andy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Con tutto rispettoxstellina, che vuoi dire? Ah già,qui se uno nn é stato tradito o altro, nn ha diritto di dire che sta bene in un altro modo rìspetto al modo di pensare generale. *Che poi, tutti che fanno del buonismo e intanto è pieno di amanti. O di gente che va con persone sposate.* Io mi sento "pulita" in un certo senso perchè a casa nn fingiamo un amore che forse non c'è più e il mio amante mi adora e nn mi fa sentire ancora il vuoto che avevo. E non parlo solo di sesso. Noi nn condividiamo solo quello.


Perchè guardare quello che fanno sempre gli altri?


----------



## Silver (20 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahah e'proprio cosi'..
> 
> .ospite io sono traditore,penso tu lo sappia....ma mi domando come si puo'''adorare''la donna di un'altro non lo so.... e quando lui scopa con la moglie e tu con il marito..come fate??siete..gelosi???
> non te la prendi vero???e solo che io un simile pensiero,non l'ho mai avuto...



Lothar, hai ragione, cosi' andrebbe preso un rapporto clandestino "na botta di vita", poi ti rivesti, due bacetti e alla prossima...ma se ci metti la testa e' finita...ti senti risucchiato da un mulinello che ti portera' a toccare il fondo...non vivi piu', diviso tra due realta' e continui a chiederti qual'e' quella giusta, attese interminabili per qualche ora rubata, ansia, nervoso e tu in mezzo tra due fuochi...non vivi piu' e allora devi decidere ahime'!...Le storie clandestine dovrebbero durare sino a quando ti accorgi che la testa se ne sta' andando ma, forse e' troppo tardi...


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> TUTTE le storie sono diverse. Tu hai scelto cosi'.


COMUNICAZIONE DI SERVIZIO: vista l'aria che tira da adesso in poi ai Non registrati non rispondo più.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> COMUNICAZIONE DI SERVIZIO: vista l'aria che tira da adesso in poi ai Non registrati non rispondo più.



Che aria tira?


----------



## elena_ (20 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che aria tira?


non ho mica capito
mi sa che ultimamente mi sono persa qualcosa


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> non ho mica capito
> mi sa che ultimamente mi sono persa qualcosa


Mah...non mi pare ci sia casino...
Mi pare che ci siano ospiti che si mettano un nome...tipo quella pazza di Dany66:carneval:, ( maledetta pagherà per aver rivelato al mondo certi segreti intimi della vita di coppia...altro tradimento)...

Altri che invece continuano a scrivere come non registrato e non si capisce una tega eh?

Ma non viviamo in un forum perfetto...

Ma mi piace tanto così!


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

Poi sarei io che nn accetto opinioni diverse! Forum aperto e libero proprio. Parlate tra di voi o accettate solo i traditi che cosi tira solo aria "pulita" no?


----------



## Andy (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Poi sarei io che nn accetto opinioni diverse! Forum aperto e libero proprio. Parlate tra di voi o accettate solo i traditi che cosi tira solo aria "pulita" no?


Ma io mi sono iscritto qui perchè mi aspetto che il traditore faccia sempre penitenza, che consiste nel contattarmi e chiedermi gli estremi bancari per pagare la mora (si parte dai 10000euro, se ti interessa, anche in più trance).
Naturalmente la cifra può variare a seconda del mio umore.


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Poi sarei io che nn accetto opinioni diverse! Forum aperto e libero proprio. Parlate tra di voi o accettate solo i traditi che cosi tira solo aria "pulita" no?


Stai parlando con me? Io un nick ce l'ho, se stavi parlando con me puoi rivolgerti a me col mio nick. Comunque, preferisco rapportarmi con persone che scrivono usando un nick. Siamo in democrazia no? Era una comunicazione di servizio comunque, fatta in generale ai Non Registrati, TRADITI e TRADITORI,  che scrivono qui dentro. Nulla di personale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Poi sarei io che nn accetto opinioni diverse! Forum aperto e libero proprio. Parlate tra di voi o accettate solo i traditi che cosi tira solo aria "pulita" no?


Dipende. Siamo apertissimo se sei della nostra opinione :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma io mi sono iscritto qui perchè mi aspetto che il traditore faccia sempre penitenza, che consiste nel contattarmi e chiedermi gli estremi bancari per pagare la mora (si parte dai 10000euro, se ti interessa, anche in più trance).
> Naturalmente la cifra può variare a *seconda del mio umore*.


Se mi fai il bonifico possiamo giocare, sono pronto a ridarti i tuoi soldi in base al tuo umore (e spero che mi rimanga qualcosa) :carneval:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (21 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Da fidanzati, ci si dovrebbe conoscere sul serio, prima di arrivare al matrimonio. ( E ti assicuro che nonostante il fidanzamento, per la maggior parte delle volte la conoscenza non c'è, ed è uno dei motivi che induce al tradimento.)
> 
> Copio una cosa da wikipedia.
> 
> ...



Ciao a tutti, vecchi e nuovi....sono sparita per un pò, causa lavoro che mi ha assorbito totalmente! Però vi ho pensato! 
Volevo aprire un post partendo da una riflessione che ho fatto leggendo qui, scrivere qualcosa ma mi basta quotare Claudio...


Io leggo qui e mi chiedo ma che cavolo è l'AMORE per voi???? Non è l'amante mai lo sarà.....invece è la mancanza di rispetto verso chi dite di AMARE???


Scusate se non vi ci mando direttamente ma lo faccio con il pensiero....sicuramente ognuno intende l'amore come vuole o come gli fa più comodo direi io!

Vi nascondete dietro un dito!

Ognuno intende l'amore come vuole, si certo......ma non chiamate AMORE offendere la persona che dite di AMARE, mancandogli di rispetto ogni giorno della vostra vita, finchè morte non vi separi e soprattutto non venite qui a prendere per culo nessuno! Io chiamo codardia quel che per voi è amore!


Buona giornata!


----------



## Flavia (21 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, vecchi e nuovi....sono sparita per un pò, causa lavoro che mi ha assorbito totalmente! Però vi ho pensato!
> Volevo aprire un post partendo da una riflessione che ho fatto leggendo qui, scrivere qualcosa ma mi basta quotare Claudio...
> 
> *
> ...


Ciao Diavoletta,
la tua riflessione è quella che emerge molto spesso in tanti post.
L'amore è un concetto del tutto personale per alcuni, mentre per altri è un sentimento e si rapportano ad esso in altro modo.
Se amo una persona non la tradisco, la rispetto, non cerco al di fuori del matrimonio (o rapporto) altro.
Se di contro per quella persona provo un sentimento di affetto ( del bene, che non è amore), allora le cose cambiano, e si compensano le mancanze cercando altrove nuovi sentimenti.
Il problema è che molti non riescono ad essere sinceri per paura, convenzioni sociali, giudizio degli altri...
Tu la definisci codardia, ma io in tanti casi la chiamo situazione di comodo, ed in altri idee molto confuse.


----------



## Andy (21 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Tu la definisci codardia, ma io in tanti casi *la chiamo situazione di comodo*, ed in altri idee molto confuse.


Sostituirei *situazione di comodo* con *parassitismo*.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao Diavoletta,
> la tua riflessione è quella che emerge molto spesso in tanti post.
> L'amore è un concetto del tutto personale per alcuni, mentre per altri è un sentimento e si rapportano ad esso in altro modo.
> Se amo una persona non la tradisco, la rispetto, non cerco al di fuori del matrimonio (o rapporto) altro.
> ...


Ti sbagli, abbiamo un cervello, abbiamo la parola, abbiamo tutto quello che serve per ragionar per dialogare e via discorrendo, nel tradimento, e parlo soprattutto in quelli a "lunga durata" tutto quello che è il dialogo, le promesse, l'etica, la morale,e tanto tanto altro ancora viene tradito, si diventa bugiardi con se stessi e con chi stai tradendo, diventi una persona e qua metterei diversi aggettivi, ma non voglio metterli..... e ti dirò di più Flavia, nel momento in cui il tradito scopre il tradimento, questo/a sembra che da un minuto all'altro prenda consapevolezza della cazzata fatta e quelle lacrime di coccodrillo le piange soltanto perchè ha scoperto che tipo di donna/uomo esso/a sia.
E la stessa cosa vale per chi ha tradito soltanto per una volta, perchè se questo/a ha accanto chi davvero lo amava/o  questa/o hanno perso per colpa sua quella spensieratezza che faceva di uno sguardo l'essenza di quell'amore che hanno i ragazzi, e che da adulti si scorda.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sostituirei *situazione di comodo* con *parassitismo*.


Se vuoi aiuto a trovare altri aggettivi .. sono presente!!


----------



## Niko74 (21 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Con tutto rispettoxstellina, *che vuoi dire? Ah già,qui se uno nn é stato tradito o altro, nn ha diritto di dire che sta bene in un altro modo rìspetto al modo di pensare generale*. Che poi, tutti che fanno del buonismo e intanto è pieno di amanti. O di gente che va con persone sposate. Io mi sento "pulita" in un certo senso perchè a casa nn fingiamo un amore che forse non c'è più e il mio amante mi adora e nn mi fa sentire ancora il vuoto che avevo. E non parlo solo di sesso. Noi nn condividiamo solo quello.


No, vuol dire solo che non è una situazione simile a quella di stellina.

Per il resto....perché cerchi giustificazioni? Per me puoi fare e dire tutto quello che più ti piace...insomma hai tutti i diritti che vuoi (come tutti) e io posso dire che secondo me non rispetti ne tuo marito ne la tua famiglia.....molto semplice e lineare.

Io non dico ne che sei "sporca" ne "schifosa"...sono tutte cose che hai detto tu sai? Io non mi pemetterei mai.


----------



## Niko74 (21 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Poi sarei io che nn accetto opinioni diverse! Forum aperto e libero proprio. Parlate tra di voi o accettate solo i traditi che cosi tira solo aria "pulita" no?


Si sei tu che non accetti opinioni diverse. 
Io che sono di cosi ristrette vedute sto assieme a mia moglie anche dopo aver scoperto che mi ha tradito e mentito.....vedi tu....

E ancora con sta storia di aria pulita...ma vedi che la tiri in ballo TU e basta?


----------



## stellina (21 Gennaio 2012)

visto che mi sento un po' chiamata in causa....

ognuno ha le sue storie di dolore e non si possono mai fare paragoni perchè gli attori e i tempi spesso sono diversi. quello che io ti ho scritto nel mio primo post in questa discussione è ciò che io ho metabolizzato in base al mio vissuto, al mio caratttere, a quello del marito, ai problemi al contorno... tu magari ci sei arrivata attraverso un altro percorso, doloroso pure il tuo. credo che tu sappia perfettamente che scrivendo o vivendo esponi le tue scelte agli altri e quindi devi accettare tutte le risposte perchè sono date da persone con vissuti diversi e diverse saranno ma tutte devono essere spunto di riflessione per te proprio perchè ti danno un punto diverso. a cosa ti servirebbe trovare solo persone che ti capiscono e la pensano come te? dove sarebbe il lato riflessivo e costruttivo del maturare attraverso la condivisione? 

un abbraccio


----------



## Flavia (21 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ti sbagli, abbiamo un cervello, abbiamo la parola, abbiamo tutto quello che serve per ragionar per dialogare e via discorrendo, nel tradimento, e parlo soprattutto in quelli a "lunga durata" tutto quello che è il dialogo, le promesse, l'etica, la morale,e tanto tanto altro ancora viene tradito, si diventa bugiardi con se stessi e con chi stai tradendo, diventi una persona e qua metterei diversi aggettivi, ma non voglio metterli..... e ti dirò di più Flavia, nel momento in cui il tradito scopre il tradimento, questo/a sembra che da un minuto all'altro prenda consapevolezza della cazzata fatta e quelle lacrime di coccodrillo le piange soltanto perchè ha scoperto che tipo di donna/uomo esso/a sia.
> E la stessa cosa vale per chi ha tradito soltanto per una volta, perchè se questo/a ha accanto chi davvero lo amava/o  questa/o hanno perso per colpa sua quella spensieratezza che faceva di uno sguardo l'essenza di quell'amore che hanno i ragazzi, e che da adulti si scorda.


Claudio, purtroppo il dono della parola, l'intelligenza di voler creare un dialogo costruttivo, sono tutte doti ( o qualità) che richiedono un grande impegno; in una situazione di coppia che non va come si vorrebbe, in cui si avvertono delle mancanze, in molti preferiscono ripiegare altrove, piuttosto che rimboccarsi le maniche ed affrontare l'altro.Di aggettivi come ben dici tu, se ne potrebbero usare molti, ma personalmente non voglio farlo perchè non voglio mettermi a giudicare nessuno. Il mio invito in tanti miei interventi, è sempre lo stesso, cercare di essere il più possibile onesti, perchè alla fine le bugie scoppiano come bolle di sapone, e qualcuno si fa molto male.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao Diavoletta,
> la tua riflessione è quella che emerge molto spesso in tanti post.
> L'amore è un concetto del tutto personale per alcuni, mentre per altri è un sentimento e si rapportano ad esso in altro modo.
> Se amo una persona non la tradisco, la rispetto, non cerco al di fuori del matrimonio (o rapporto) altro.
> ...


Santa pace...
La paura è la peggior interlocutrice di un uomo eh?
Invece sconfitta la paura...si è pronti a lasciarci stupire dalle persone no?
Ma mia cara cosa si dice qua dentro?
Io lo amo...ma non mi basta quello che lui mi dà...e allora...

Ma c'è un altro aspetto da sondare...
Se tu ami una persona e condividi molto con lei...ti accorgi quando un'altra persona sta entrando nella sua vita no?
O si casca sempre dalle nuvole? Eh?

Colpa di Giove pernicioso che lancia i mondi in testa alla gente...e sotto Conte, Lothar, Geko e Meridio con la contraerea? Eh La guerra dei due mondi?

Non è questione di controllare o meno...ma di "sentire"...di "percepire"...

Finchè un giorno dovresti trovare le palle di dire...
Senti cara...io ci tengo molto a te...ti voglio bene...ho condiviso molto con te...ma mi sono innamorato di un altro...

Cioè io dico...
Una persona inizia a tradire.
Poi si dice...non va bene fare così.
Soluzione A: chiude e tace.
Soluzione B: lo fa capire al partner...prima che esso lo possa sgamare...

Forse l'aspetto becero del tradimento è sventare la tresca...
Ma da quel leggo qui...molte persone si sentono come soddisfatte di aver sgamato il mariuolo...

E sgamare non è detto che sia sempre un bene...perchè apre la porta a molte soluzioni...che magari non sono vantaggiose per lui...la vittima di un adulterio!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ti sbagli, abbiamo un cervello, abbiamo la parola, abbiamo tutto quello che serve per ragionar per dialogare e via discorrendo, nel tradimento, e parlo soprattutto in quelli a "lunga durata" tutto quello che è il dialogo, le promesse, l'etica, la morale,e tanto tanto altro ancora viene tradito, si diventa bugiardi con se stessi e con chi stai tradendo, diventi una persona e qua metterei diversi aggettivi, ma non voglio metterli..... e ti dirò di più Flavia, nel momento in cui il tradito scopre il tradimento, questo/a sembra che da un minuto all'altro prenda consapevolezza della cazzata fatta e quelle lacrime di coccodrillo le piange soltanto perchè ha scoperto che tipo di donna/uomo esso/a sia.
> E la stessa cosa vale per chi ha tradito soltanto per una volta, perchè se questo/a ha accanto chi davvero lo amava/o  questa/o hanno perso per colpa sua quella spensieratezza che faceva di uno sguardo l'essenza di quell'amore che hanno i ragazzi, e che da adulti si scorda.


Diventi solo una persona che inizia a fare una cosa a tua insaputa.
E vediamo di capire perchè ci dà così tanta noia.
Il non sapere tutto dell'altro.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> visto che mi sento un po' chiamata in causa....
> 
> ognuno ha le sue storie di dolore e non si possono mai fare paragoni perchè gli attori e i tempi spesso sono diversi. quello che io ti ho scritto nel mio primo post in questa discussione è ciò che io ho metabolizzato in base al mio vissuto, al mio caratttere, a quello del marito, ai problemi al contorno... tu magari ci sei arrivata attraverso un altro percorso, doloroso pure il tuo. credo che tu sappia perfettamente che scrivendo o vivendo esponi le tue scelte agli altri e quindi devi accettare tutte le risposte perchè sono date da persone con vissuti diversi e diverse saranno ma tutte devono essere spunto di riflessione per te proprio perchè ti danno un punto diverso. a cosa ti servirebbe trovare solo persone che ti capiscono e la pensano come te? dove sarebbe il lato riflessivo e costruttivo del maturare attraverso la condivisione?
> 
> un abbraccio


Trovare chi la pensa come noi...serve da rinforzo eh?
Prova pensare...
Vuoi tanti amici?
Ok...ti metti a pensarla come ogni persona che incontri.
Vuoi alla fine della fiera tenerti solo quelli veri?

Alzi la testa e dici a tutti quello che pensi.
E' come usare la sessola no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si sei tu che non accetti opinioni diverse.
> Io che sono di cosi ristrette vedute sto assieme a mia moglie anche dopo aver scoperto che mi ha tradito e mentito.....vedi tu....
> 
> E ancora con sta storia di aria pulita...ma vedi che la tiri in ballo TU e basta?


Allora che cosa ti aspetti di sentirti dire?
Che sei un eroe?

Alcuni diranno...che bravo uomo coraggioso si tiene sua moglie nonostante lo abbia cornificato.
Altri diranno...ma che coglione è stato tradito e non ha avuto le palle di fanculizzarla, per opportunismo.

COme vedi non avrai in mano un'unica verità oggettiva.
E' il mondo fatto così.

Io dico che se stai ancora assieme a tua moglie è perchè la bilancia dei motivi a favore pende per di lì e non per il mi sei un peso e mi libero di te. E te lo dice uno...che ci mette un nanosecondo a sbarazzarsi di chi insomma...


----------



## Flavia (21 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Santa pace...
> La paura è la peggior interlocutrice di un uomo eh?
> Invece sconfitta la paura...si è pronti a lasciarci stupire dalle persone no?
> Ma mia cara cosa si dice qua dentro?
> ...


Conte, mi trovo d'accordo con te in molti punti.
Però è meglio che mi auto-censuro e non rispondo come vorrei, perchè oggi è giornata no, e non vorrei scrivere cose guidate dal momentaccio.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Conte, mi trovo d'accordo con te in molti punti.
> Però è meglio che mi auto-censuro e non rispondo come vorrei, perchè oggi è giornata no, e non vorrei scrivere cose guidate dal momentaccio.


Beh questo è il confessionale no?
Ma in provè puoi sempre usarlo per gli sfoghi...
Capisco benissimo come si sta quando c'è l'orda del momentaccio.
Ma lì misuri i veri amici!

Quelli che formalizzano: non ti sono amici.
Quelli che tentano di comprendere: si.

Tutto lì!
Del resto è una bellissima esperienza.


----------



## Hirohito (21 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti vi leggo da un po'.
> Volevo chiedere se qualcuno è nella mia situazione, ovvero ha una relazione extra-coniugale duratura, fatta non solo di sesso ma di amore e di un rapporto stabile e duraturo nel tempo, ma non ha per ora intenzioni di lasciare la famiglia (in questo caso entrambi le parti) per motivi pratici ed affettivi.
> Con in nostri coniugi non va male, ma nemmeno bene...diciamo che va.
> spero di non scatenare mille polemiche su questa cosa...anche perche' nella nostra societa' ormai e' pieno di coppie del genere, che conducono una doppia vita per non voler affrontare o far affrontare ai figli i traumi di una separazione.
> ...


Ecco, bravi, non lasciatele le famiglie, visto che non va male. Giusto per evitare di fare una cazzata.
Magari risparmiate pure tempo, denaro e sofferenze.
Ed evitate infine di rientrare, a vostra volta, nuovamente nelle dinamiche familiari che tanto vi annoiano.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ecco, bravi, non lasciatele le famiglie, visto che non va male. Giusto per evitare di fare una cazzata.
> Magari risparmiate pure tempo, denaro e sofferenze.
> Ed evitate infine di rientrare, a vostra volta, nuovamente nelle dinamiche familiari che tanto vi annoiano.


Ma scusa una roba...sono sempre cose che si possono delegare ai malcapitati no?
Quel giorno che scoprono la rogna...
Saranno loro a decidere il da farsi...no?


----------



## Hirohito (21 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa una roba...sono sempre cose che si possono delegare ai malcapitati no?
> Quel giorno che scoprono la rogna...
> Saranno loro a decidere il da farsi...no?


Certo che decidono loro. Ci mancherebbe altro.
Qui si danno opinioni, non ordini....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (21 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao Diavoletta,
> la tua riflessione è quella che emerge molto spesso in tanti post.
> L'amore è un concetto del tutto personale per alcuni, mentre per altri è un sentimento e si rapportano ad esso in altro modo.
> Se amo una persona non la tradisco, la rispetto, non cerco al di fuori del matrimonio (o rapporto) altro.
> ...


Flavia forse leggiamo due forum diversi, io qui leggo il contrario di ciò che scrivi tu! L'affetto è quello che provano per quel che trovano fuori dal matrimonio..... invece amore è quel che c'è dentro, pur facendo la cosa peggiore alla persona che di ama! Per me c'è un controsenso di fondo!
 Concordo sul discorso della sincerità con se stessi, e del fatto che a tutt'oggi purtroppo ancora esistono le convenzioni sociali e il matrimonio è uno status symbol.... e credo di averlo detto centinaia di volte!
Possiamo chiamarla come vuoi, non mi fermo a un concetto o a una singola parola, situazione di comodo se ti fa piacere la possiamo usare....

Quello che io intendevo per codardia è che mi manda in bestia, quando leggo che l'amore è un'altra cosa....cosa è? Questo vorrei capire cos'è che chiamano amore, quelli che tradiscono per anni e anni se stanno tanto bene???'

Sono stanca di sentire dire o leggere amo quella persona, io amo mio marito, mia moglie, non sarà mai amore....bla bla bla...


----------



## Flavia (21 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Flavia forse leggiamo due forum diversi, io qui leggo il contrario di ciò che scrivi tu! L'affetto è quello che provano per quel che trovano fuori dal matrimonio..... invece amore è quel che c'è dentro, pur facendo la cosa peggiore alla persona che di ama! Per me c'è un controsenso di fondo!
> Concordo sul discorso della sincerità con se stessi, e del fatto che a tutt'oggi purtroppo ancora esistono le convenzioni sociali e il matrimonio è uno status symbol.... e credo di averlo detto centinaia di volte!
> Possiamo chiamarla come vuoi, non mi fermo a un concetto o a una singola parola, situazione di comodo se ti fa piacere la possiamo usare....
> 
> ...


Ciao Diavoletta,
io non riesco a pensarla come te, se all'interno del matrimonio ci fosse veramente amore, non ci sarebbe il tradimento; se ti amo ti rispetto, aborro il pensiero di farti del male, e non penso certo di trovare altrove ciò che in casa non sento.
Non ti dico che al di fuori del matrimonio, trovino amore vero, ma sicuramente trovano una consolazione per un quotidiano che sta a loro stretto.
Amore? E' una parola che ha diversi significati, e purtroppo per non per tutti è lo stesso.
Quando leggo amo mio marito, o mia moglie, ma ho un'altra persona, bhè mi spiace io non ci credo. credo che quell'amore che dicono di provare per il coniuge sia affetto, un sentimento di bene, ma non amore.
Codardia? non lo so.
Qualcuno ha scritto (non mi ricordo chi il post è troppo lungo): nel dubbio ci si prende tutto. Ecco cosa mi fa arrabbiare, questo egoismo.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao Diavoletta,
> io non riesco a pensarla come te, se all'interno del matrimonio ci fosse veramente amore, non ci sarebbe il tradimento; se ti amo ti rispetto, aborro il pensiero di farti del male, e non penso certo di trovare altrove ciò che in casa non sento.
> Non ti dico che al di fuori del matrimonio, trovino amore vero, ma sicuramente trovano una consolazione per un quotidiano che sta a loro stretto.
> Amore? E' una parola che ha diversi significati, e purtroppo per non per tutti è lo stesso.
> ...


Ma porcaccio cane ma dove siamo eh? Eh?
Quanti partono "convinti" di amare il coniuge...
Poi incontrano un'altro e paffette...incontrano l'ammmmorrrrrrrreeeeeeeeee...eh?
E allora si autoconvincono di altre cose no?
Cosa dite qui dentro?

Che è tutto un raccontarsela eh?

raccontiamocela e stiamo scialli allora...no?

Altrimenti è come la storia del pesce giovane che chiede al pesce anziano...cos'è il mare di cui tutti parlano eh?
Il pesce anziano ride e dice...ma che cazzo dici...il mare è questo in cui nuotiamo no?
E il giovane...impossibile questa è acqua salata...
Ah va ben...

Che te frega se è acqua salata...o mare...

Intanto nuota eh?
Direi...
Ci amiamo...ma abbiamo paura di arrivare al punto in cui si desidera di lasciare le famiglie...pur di riuscire noi due a stare assieme come vorremmo no?
E ste cose CAPITANO...
Se sono in due a volerle.
No eh?
Non capitano?

La faccio capitare?
La combino?

Tenta eh?
Perchè il conte...può tutto

Anche ieri sera ho guarito una donna!


----------



## Andy (21 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao Diavoletta,
> io non riesco a pensarla come te, se all'interno del matrimonio ci fosse veramente amore, non ci sarebbe il tradimento; se ti amo ti rispetto, aborro il pensiero di farti del male, e non penso certo di trovare altrove ciò che in casa non sento.
> Non ti dico che al di fuori del matrimonio, trovino amore vero, ma sicuramente trovano una consolazione per un quotidiano che sta a loro stretto.
> Amore? E' una parola che ha diversi significati, e purtroppo per non per tutti è lo stesso.
> ...


Secondo me vi è un errore di fondo: alla partenza.
Ti sposi?
Perchè? Con chi?
Perchè lo ami? Spero di sì, altrimenti è meglio buttarsi nel cassonetto.
E poi che succede?
Ti stanchi della routine e cerchi "l'amore", altrove... e lo trovi. Oppure viene da solo.
Ma con il marito è venuto da solo, no?
Qui sta il punto.
Cosa si spera di ottenere da una relazione extraconiugale in cui si afferma di provare amore? Se a quel punto bisognerebbe comprendere che questo tipo di amore è fugace, ed è stato già dimostrato in ambito matrimonio che per quella persona è così fugace?
Per questo, io e altri non capiamo certe persone cosa intendano per amore.
Se un individuo ha l'innamoramento facile e con noncuranza dopo avere preso un impegno, decide di cambiare registro perchè così si sente nella propria natura, è chiaro che rientra nella categoria delle persone che non è in grado di guardare al di là del proprio palmo.
Io sono l'amante di una donna sposata, che si innamora di me? E cosa dovrei fare, anche se la amo? Dovrei fare fare progetti di vita che una persona che ha già dimostrato di non essere capace a tenersi stretto un matrimonio?
E domani lo farà anche con me, perchè sopravverrà un'altra routine?
E chi dice che con me è diverso?
Dopotutto per arrivare a sposarsi ha amato davvero un'altra persona.
E allora? Convinta in quello che crede sia amora, se quello è il suo comportamento, a me quel tipo di concezione di amore non mi convince.
E si può rischiare solo perchè lei con me dice che è vero amore? Può essere, come può non essere. Ma meglio non fidarsi.
Daltro canto è sempre un qualcosa che ci si porta nella propria fedina "penale" di relazionarsi con gli altri...


----------



## Flavia (21 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porcaccio cane ma dove siamo eh? Eh?
> Quanti partono "convinti" di amare il coniuge...
> Poi incontrano un'altro e paffette...incontrano l'ammmmorrrrrrrreeeeeeeeee...eh?
> E allora si autoconvincono di altre cose no?
> ...


Conte,mi sa che non ci siamo capito, oppure sono io che oggi non riesco a spiegarmi bene.
Io non condanno nessuno.
Non giudico chi si sposa con le migliori intenzioni, e poi scopre che quello non è il vero amore, capita va bene.
Io metto solo in dubbio chi afferma di amare il proprio coniuge, ma ha una storia parallela. Se amo il mio compagno non lo tradisco, lui per me è tutto, non sento la necessità di cercare altro.
Poi uno si racconti tutto ciò che vuole, per stare bene con se stesso, ciascuno ha i suoi meccanismi di difesa.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Claudio, purtroppo il dono della parola, l'intelligenza di voler creare un dialogo costruttivo, sono tutte doti ( o qualità) che richiedono un grande impegno; in una situazione di coppia che non va come si vorrebbe, in cui si avvertono delle mancanze, in molti preferiscono ripiegare altrove, piuttosto che rimboccarsi le maniche ed affrontare l'altro.Di aggettivi come ben dici tu, se ne potrebbero usare molti, ma personalmente non voglio farlo perchè non voglio mettermi a giudicare nessuno. Il mio invito in tanti miei interventi, è sempre lo stesso, cercare di essere il più possibile onesti, perchè alla fine le bugie scoppiano come bolle di sapone, e qualcuno si fa molto male.


Sono dacccordo che qualcuno si fa male.
Ma il dialogo-parola, l'uomo-intelligenza, si distingue appunto dagli animali.
Ma capisco che, la vita la società ci porta a sbagliare, ed anche giusto sbagliare, se questo serve a maturare ed a crescere, ma gli errori fatti rimangono, e quelle del tradimento sono cicatrici che annientano le piastrine.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diventi solo una persona che inizia a fare una cosa a tua insaputa.
> E vediamo di capire perchè ci dà così tanta noia.
> Il non sapere tutto dell'altro.


Conte so dove vuoi andare a parare.
E ti rispondo così : se io assieme alla mia partner abbiamo degli orizzonti diversi da quello che ha la massa ( e nel contesto reale e vissuto di adesso anche io e mia moglie abbiamo lo stesso contesto della massa) allora è una decisione una presa di coscienza fatta in due, dove possiamo decidere di diventare scambisti, omosessuali e tutto quello che vuoi. Ma in un contesto dove una coppia è solamente etero... e solamente vuole invecchiare nella semplicità il tradimento risulta essere soltanto un atto di distruzione, magari col tempo si potrà stare meglio di prima, ma ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao Diavoletta,
> io non riesco a pensarla come te, se all'interno del matrimonio ci fosse veramente amore, non ci sarebbe il tradimento; se ti amo ti rispetto, aborro il pensiero di farti del male, e non penso certo di trovare altrove ciò che in casa non sento.
> Non ti dico che al di fuori del matrimonio, trovino amore vero, ma sicuramente trovano una consolazione per un quotidiano che sta a loro stretto.
> Amore? E' una parola che ha diversi significati, e purtroppo per non per tutti è lo stesso.
> ...


No flavia! nel matrimonio ti sei preso/a degli impegni, e lo hai fatto davanti a Dio e davanti a tua moglie/marito.
E quando si prendono degli impegni, ci si fa carico di avere una certa maturità, una certa serietà, nel momento in cui ti trovi a tradire, non solo stai facendo del male a chi hai sposato, ma lo stai facendo anche a te stesso, perchè se tradisci la maggior parte delle volte è perchè non stai bene nel matrimonio, e se non sei riuscito a crearti una famiglia per come tu la volevi, sareste pregati prima di tradire, di parlare con la persona che si vorrebbe tradire, e poi se le cose non vanno cercatevi se ne avete necessità un'altro compagno/a. Ed anche stavolta scrivo la stessa cosa che spesso sto scrivendo ultimamente, dopo la scoperta del tradimento abbiate le palle di non mettervi a piangere come se la verità vi fosse crollata in testa, come se la moglie/marito adesso fosse quella luce di amore che vi abbaglia. Prendetevi le vostre responsabilità leggetevi dentro, e se veramente pensate di amare chi avete tradito, cercate di ricominciare, altrimenti VIA.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (21 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao Diavoletta,
> io non riesco a pensarla come te, *se all'interno del matrimonio ci fosse veramente amore, non ci sarebbe il tradimento;* *se ti amo ti rispetto*, aborro il pensiero di farti del male, e non penso certo di trovare altrove ciò che in casa non sento.
> Non ti dico che al di fuori del matrimonio, trovino amore vero, ma sicuramente trovano una consolazione per un quotidiano che sta a loro stretto.
> Amore? E' una parola che ha diversi significati, e purtroppo per non per tutti è lo stesso.
> ...


Flavia forse allora sei tu che non riesci a capire quello che voglio dire Io! *Ma dico esattamente la stessa cosa che ho evidenziato!* Sono quelli che tradiscono e scrivono qui nel forum che dicono diversamente da come la pensiamo noi!

Convengo con te! Hai capito???


----------



## diavoletta_78 (21 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Conte,mi sa che non ci siamo capito, oppure sono io che oggi non riesco a spiegarmi bene.
> Io non condanno nessuno.
> *Non giudico chi si sposa con le migliori intenzioni, e poi scopre che quello non è il vero amore, capita va bene.
> Io metto solo in dubbio chi afferma di amare il proprio coniuge, ma ha una storia parallela. Se amo il mio compagno non lo tradisco, lui per me è tutto, non sento la necessità di cercare altro.
> Poi uno si racconti tutto ciò che vuole, per stare bene con se stesso, ciascuno ha i suoi meccanismi di difesa.*



Quoto!

Conte io qui non giudico l'autrice del post o il suo amante ma alcune risposte....che trovo insensate.


----------



## Niko74 (21 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora che cosa ti aspetti di sentirti dire?
> Che sei un eroe?
> 
> Alcuni diranno...che bravo uomo coraggioso si tiene sua moglie nonostante lo abbia cornificato.
> ...


Io non mi aspetto niente da nessuno...e' questo il bello.
Ovvio il discorso che se sto assieme a mia moglie i pro sono maggiori dei contro.

Invece per le "varie" verità' che tu prospetti non concorso.
La verità è sempre una e nel mio caso è semplicemente che mia moglie mi ha tradito...le altre opzioni sono solo tue considerazioni.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Conte,mi sa che non ci siamo capito, oppure sono io che oggi non riesco a spiegarmi bene.
> Io non condanno nessuno.
> Non giudico chi si sposa con le migliori intenzioni, e poi scopre che quello non è il vero amore, capita va bene.
> Io metto solo in dubbio chi afferma di amare il proprio coniuge, ma ha una storia parallela. Se amo il mio compagno non lo tradisco, lui per me è tutto, non sento la necessità di cercare altro.
> Poi uno si racconti tutto ciò che vuole, per stare bene con se stesso, ciascuno ha i suoi meccanismi di difesa.


Vedi...
Per quanto per te sia assurdo...
Conosco più di un caso in cui...la storia parallela c'è...ma non si dice...
Io so che tu ami anche un altro oltre che me...e mi sta ben così.
Sai perchè?
Perchè mi solleva da forti responsabilità.

Si è possibile amare più persone in maniera diversa.

L'amore: i sentimenti...sono una cosa...
Un rapporto a due un'altra.

E più facile che io mi convinca che tu mi ami...per i tuoi gesti e fatti...che non perchè tu mi dici che hai sentimenti.
Quelli mi dispiace, non li vedo e non li palpo...
E se mi tratti male...io mi lavo il culo con i tuoi sentimenti.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io non mi aspetto niente da nessuno...e' questo il bello.
> Ovvio il discorso che se sto assieme a mia moglie i pro sono maggiori dei contro.
> 
> Invece per le "varie" verità' che tu prospetti non concorso.
> La verità è sempre una e nel mio caso è semplicemente che mia moglie mi ha tradito...le altre opzioni sono solo tue considerazioni.


La verità una...nel mio mondo si chiama con un termine molto sinistro: Ideologia.
Ma capisco che a te è conveniente pensarla sempre e in solo modo.

Il bello sta nel riuscire a mettersi nei panni della moglie eh?

Cosa bisogna fare? 
Coparla?


----------



## Niko74 (21 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La verità una...nel mio mondo si chiama con un termine molto sinistro: Ideologia.
> Ma capisco che a te è conveniente pensarla sempre e in solo modo.
> 
> Il bello sta nel riuscire a mettersi nei panni della moglie eh?
> ...


E questo cosa c'entra? Se la verita è che mia moglie mi ha tradito Il fatto di mettermi nei panni suoi panni cambia forse questo fatto?
Che poi chi ti dice che non ci provi a mettermi nei suoi panni?

Comunque secondo me è più conveniente vederla in un modo  e anche al contrario....cosi non sbagli mai no?
Magari io posso sbagliare .


----------



## Niko74 (21 Gennaio 2012)

Ah....e non bisogna copare nessuno eh


----------



## Flavia (21 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi...
> Per quanto per te sia assurdo...
> Conosco più di un caso in cui...la storia parallela c'è...ma non si dice...
> Io so che tu ami anche un altro oltre che me...e mi sta ben così.
> ...


Conte, per quanto a me possa sembrare assurdo o meno so che ciò che dici è una realtà.
la verità  a volte è bene non conoscerla tutta sino in fondo , ci si risparmia dei dolori


----------



## Niko74 (22 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Santa pace......
> 
> ....Forse l'aspetto becero del tradimento è sventare la tresca...
> Ma da quel leggo qui...*molte persone si sentono come soddisfatte di aver sgamato il mariuolo*...
> ...


Questo me l'ero perso.....di fatti non ti dico quanto sono stato soddisfatto di aver "sgamato la mariuola"....na roba che non si può descrivere :bleah:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Questo me l'ero perso.....di fatti non ti dico quanto sono stato soddisfatto di aver "sgamato la mariuola"....na roba che non si può descrivere :bleah:


Si perchè tra le righe si legge la tua soddisfazione eh?
Rileggiti e trovi proprio questa sensazione...
Ehi cretina pensavi di pigliarmi per il culo? Eh?
Guarda qua.

Scusami Niko...ma in tutto quello che tu hai postato qui dentro...non ho letto una sola parola che parli dell'amore che provi per tua moglie...non una.


----------



## Niko74 (22 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si perchè tra le righe si legge la tua soddisfazione eh?
> Rileggiti e trovi proprio questa sensazione...
> *Ehi cretina pensavi di pigliarmi per il culo? Eh?
> Guarda qua*.
> ...


Mi fai ridere.....
quando non hai nulla su cui attaccarti cominci a cercare tra le righe cose che non esistono....

Io non ho mai detto una cosa del genere....ma ovvio tu la vedi tra le righe....scusami eh...ma fammi il piacere dai....

Per le parole d'amore ovvio che non le hai lette semplicemente perché non le ho scritte....faccio fatica a dirle a lei e non vedo perché dovrei venire a dirle qui.

Lo so io quello che provo per lei e non è quello che credi tu.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mi fai ridere.....
> quando non hai nulla su cui attaccarti cominci a cercare tra le righe cose che non esistono....
> 
> Io non ho mai detto una cosa del genere....ma ovvio tu la vedi tra le righe....scusami eh...ma fammi il piacere dai....
> ...


Ma quello che non capisci è che non ho nulla su cui ti attacco o ti stacco...

Volevo dire proprio questo...
Fai fatica a dire a lei parole d'amore.
Ma si traspare dai tuoi scritti come la consideri.
Si legge quello che provi.


----------



## Sole (22 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Per le parole d'amore ovvio che non le hai lette semplicemente perché non le ho scritte....faccio fatica a dirle a lei e non vedo perché dovrei venire a dirle qui.


E' normale che si faccia fatica a dire parole d'amore a qualcuno che ci ha mentito e ferito. Credo si possa capire.

L'importante è avere ben chiaro il perchè si è scelto di restare accanto a questo qualcuno. E questo solo tu puoi saperlo


----------



## Niko74 (22 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quello che non capisci è che non ho nulla su cui ti attacco o ti stacco...
> 
> Volevo dire proprio questo...
> Fai fatica a dire a lei parole d'amore.
> ...


Senti....io lo so molto bene come la considero e se traspare quello che pensi tu significa che....o io sono un troglodita che non sa esprimersi...oppure che tu cerchi di vedere nelle cose sempre quello che ti fa più comodo.

Insomma se tu dici che si legge quello che provo io ti dico che tu non sai leggere.


----------



## Niko74 (22 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' normale che si faccia fatica a dire parole d'amore a qualcuno che ci ha mentito e ferito. Credo si possa capire.
> 
> L'importante è avere ben chiaro il perchè si è scelto di restare accanto a questo qualcuno. E questo solo tu puoi saperlo


E io lo so molto bene infatti....e non è certo per quello che dice il conte


----------



## stellina (22 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' normale che si faccia fatica a dire parole d'amore a qualcuno che ci ha mentito e ferito. Credo si possa capire.
> 
> L'importante è avere ben chiaro il perchè si è scelto di restare accanto a questo qualcuno. E questo solo tu puoi saperlo


non solo a volte si fa fatica a dire parole d'amore, a volte si è talmente sgomenti davanti a certe cose che si rimane di sasso, ghiacciati. ed anche la più semplice delle parole non esce. ci sono momenti che l'altro si comporta come mai avremmo pensato, che fa cose o dice cose per la morale comune agghiaccianti e tu devi solo scegliere se prendere la porta o restare e se decidi di restare il silenzio nasce...sei troppo occupato a trovare un nuovo equilibrio in te e tempo per i mucci mucci non ce n'è!


----------



## tesla (22 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> non solo a volte si fa fatica a dire parole d'amore, a volte si è talmente sgomenti davanti a certe cose che si rimane di sasso, ghiacciati. ed anche la più semplice delle parole non esce. ci sono momenti che l'altro si comporta come mai avremmo pensato, che fa cose o dice cose per la morale comune agghiaccianti e tu devi solo scegliere se prendere la porta o restare e se decidi di restare il silenzio nasce...sei troppo occupato a trovare un nuovo equilibrio in te e tempo per i mucci mucci non ce n'è!



hai ragione, io non ho mai provato in nessuna occasione della mia vita lo smarrimento totale, la totale assenza di attività cerebrale, come davanti a delle rivelazioni devastanti riguardo alla mia storia. 
la mia ex a volte aveva delle "uscite", dei momenti in cui parlava di sè stessa e dei suoi disordini mentali (per fortuna rarissimi) che mi lasciavano senza sangue nelle vene dallo sgomento.
mi passava tutta la vita davanti dalla paura


----------



## Andy (22 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> hai ragione, io non ho mai provato in nessuna occasione della mia vita lo smarrimento totale, la totale assenza di attività cerebrale, come davanti a delle rivelazioni devastanti riguardo alla mia storia.
> *la mia ex a volte aveva delle "uscite", dei momenti in cui parlava di sè stessa e dei suoi disordini mentali* (per fortuna rarissimi) che mi lasciavano senza sangue nelle vene dallo sgomento.
> mi passava tutta la vita davanti dalla paura


_Sono sempre io quella sbagliata.
Qualsiasi cosa faccio non va mai bene, è sempre a causa mia._ _Dovrei andare da uno psicologo._
_Mi gira la testa, quando attraverso la strada non guardo,m spero che mi prendano sotto._

Dopo che litigavamo. 
Vedessi io che terrore provavo, il buio nella testa della persone...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Senti....io lo so molto bene come la considero e se traspare quello che pensi tu significa che....o io sono un troglodita che non sa esprimersi...oppure che tu cerchi di vedere nelle cose sempre quello che ti fa più comodo.
> 
> Insomma se tu dici che si legge quello che provo io ti dico che tu non sai leggere.


No direi che provo una profonda comprensione per tua moglie tutto qui...
Io almeno so come si sta...
Quando batte cuoricino per qualcuno che non puoi avere...
So quanto male si sta a dover rinunciare per questioni di stato.
Lo so...

Ma non so quanto male fa...sapersi controllata.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> non solo a volte si fa fatica a dire parole d'amore, a volte si è talmente sgomenti davanti a certe cose che si rimane di sasso, ghiacciati. ed anche la più semplice delle parole non esce. ci sono momenti che l'altro si comporta come mai avremmo pensato, che fa cose o dice cose per la morale comune agghiaccianti e tu devi solo scegliere se prendere la porta o restare e se decidi di restare il silenzio nasce...sei troppo occupato a trovare un nuovo equilibrio in te e tempo per i mucci mucci non ce n'è!


Ma allora perchè non si sta lontani?
Eh?
Non è meglio stare lontani e lasciare che sia l'altro a tornare se vuole?

Lasciargli la possibilità di scegliere...
Mica puoi dire ad uno...adesso torni con me...a queste condizioni...
Chi sarebbe così pazzo da tornare?

Io no eh?


----------



## Andy (22 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lasciargli la possibilità di scegliere...
> Mica puoi dire ad uno...adesso torni con me...a queste condizioni...
> Chi sarebbe così pazzo da tornare?
> 
> Io no eh?


In effetti non lo farebbe nessuno, sa troppo da disperati.
Nemmeno io sotto condizioni, per quanto possa provare affetto, tornerei.
Quindi è meglio aspettare, magari.
Ma nel frattempo... non stare ad aspettare.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> In effetti non lo farebbe nessuno, sa troppo da disperati.
> Nemmeno io sotto condizioni, per quanto possa provare affetto, tornerei.
> Quindi è meglio aspettare, magari.
> Ma nel frattempo... non stare ad aspettare.


E non sai invece quanti tornano.
Con la condizione.
E fanno una vita d'inferno...espiando una colpa.

E' come se mia moglie mi dicesse...
Rivendico indietro l'uomo che ho sposato...
Si va là...

Ma dico come fai poi a pensare che è tornata con te...per chissà quale ragione? Che non sia...uhm...a conti fatti non mi fa comodo lasciarlo? Eh?

Siamo forse votati al sacrificio eh?
Se il gioco non vale la candela chi ce lo fa fare?

L'ammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmoooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?
Si va là...

L'impegno preso?
Si va là...

Una relazione extraconiugale...non può (IMHO) restituirci lo stesso coniuge di prima. Impossibile.

Magari forse...un tantino rassegnato forse...ma di sicuro uno che è come dire...stato su un aereo e tu non ci sei mai stato...

Ciò Andy...come mai mia moglie è andata a Ibiza ed è tornata tutta stramba?


----------



## Andy (22 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò Andy...come mai mia moglie è andata a *Ibiza *ed è tornata tutta stramba?


*Ibiza*?
Ma che sta a Ibiza?
Anche la mia ex ci era andata, a detta sua con una amica...


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> *Ibiza*?
> Ma che sta a Ibiza?
> Anche la mia ex ci era andata, a detta sua con una amica...


Ibiza è la movida. Non si va con un amante ma con gli amici a divertirsi. Poi magari l'amante te lo trovi là :mrgreen:
Comunque preferisco Formentera.


----------



## Andy (22 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ibiza è la movida. Non si va con un amante ma con gli amici a divertirsi. Poi magari l'amante te lo trovi là :mrgreen:
> Comunque preferisco Formentera.



Ah, quindi tu vieni trattato come cacca perchè lei pensa che tu vada di nascosto nei Night Club, quando invece non ci vai.
E poi lei se ne va ad Ibiza...


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ah, quindi tu vieni trattato come cacca perchè lei pensa che tu vada di nascosto nei Night Club, quando invece non ci vai.
> E poi lei se ne va ad Ibiza...


Ibiza, Milano Marittima... vivi di notte e di giorno dormi. Magari in spiaggia così ti abbronzi pure :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ibiza è la movida. Non si va con un amante ma con gli amici a divertirsi. Poi magari l'amante te lo trovi là :mrgreen:
> Comunque preferisco Formentera.


E' andata quest'estate...ed è stata anche a formentera....
Ma non mi ha raccontato niente...
Non vuole condividere...sennò siamo coppia!

Quest'anno dice che non va da nessuna parte perchè ha i denti...
Io schei per le vacanze non glieli dò...sennò siamo coppia no?

Ma ci amiamo...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (22 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No direi che provo una profonda comprensione per tua moglie tutto qui...
> Io almeno so come si sta...
> Quando batte cuoricino per qualcuno che non puoi avere...
> So quanto male si sta a dover rinunciare per questioni di stato.
> ...



Ma lei può avere quello che vuole eh.....e io non posso?
Io non voglio stare con lei se lei sta con un altro...se vuole l'altro basta che vada prenderselo...io non l'ho MAI fermata.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma lei può avere quello che vuole eh.....e io non posso?
> Io non voglio stare con lei se lei sta con un altro...se vuole l'altro basta che vada prenderselo...io non l'ho MAI fermata.


Io e te non ci capiremo mai...
Ma io capisco lei...
Tu capirai quando ti capiterà quello che è capitato a lei.
Lei non è mai stata con un altro...nel senso che tu dai allo stare assieme.
Stai parlando di tua moglie.

Ma contento te...contenti tutti...

Non hai mai capito che su certe storie ( e chiedi che so a Chiara matraini)...neanche ti passa per la testa di immaginarti legata ad un altro.

Il mondo delle relazioni amorose e non, non è tagliato su con il menaroto eh?
Dev'essere difficile stare assieme a te.

Non sei "solo" suo marito...capisci?
Non sei "solo" il padre dei suoi figli...
Sei anche un sacco di altre cose...per cui...una anche se si trova a dirsi...cassol il cuoricino batte...

No non penso che tu possa capire...

Ma come sta adesso lei?
E' triste e rassegnata o piena di felicità?
Chiediti quanto lei è felice...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io e te non ci capiremo mai...
> Ma io capisco lei...
> Tu capirai quando ti capiterà quello che è capitato a lei.
> *Lei non è mai stata con un altro...nel senso che tu dai allo stare assieme.*
> ...



Molto bello, Conte

i gesti e i fatti d'amore.....


----------



## Niko74 (22 Gennaio 2012)

.......


----------



## Niko74 (23 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io e te non ci capiremo mai...
> Ma io capisco lei...
> Tu capirai quando ti capiterà quello che è capitato a lei.
> Lei non è mai stata con un altro...nel senso che tu dai allo stare assieme.
> ...


Eeh quante cose capisci tu....sai quello che prova lei e sai anche il senso che io doallo stare insieme....io invece non sono in grado di capire....

Ah ovvio che sei un genio nel capire che mia moglie non è piena di felicità...io non ci ero arrivato ma per fortuna ci sei tu che mi spiegi tutto pur stando a chilometri di distanza.

Ora basta che a scrivere col cell ci metto un sacco e faccio anche una marea di errori....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeh quante cose capisci tu....sai quello che prova lei e sai anche il senso che io doallo stare insieme....io invece non sono in grado di capire....
> 
> Ah ovvio che sei un genio nel capire che mia moglie non è piena di felicità...io non ci ero arrivato ma per fortuna ci sei tu che mi spiegi tutto pur stando a chilometri di distanza.
> 
> Ora basta che a scrivere col cell ci metto un sacco e faccio anche una marea di errori....


E magari tua moglie è lì che controlla:carneval::carneval::carneval:
E ride di te!


----------



## Niko74 (23 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E magari tua moglie è lì che controlla:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> E ride di te!


Ah...ma a me mica da fastidio eh non ho nulla da nascondere. Quello che dico qui non è diverso da quello che dico a lei.

Se la cosa la fa ridere tanto meglio per lei visto che pensi sia triste, infelice e come un cane al guinzaglio.


----------



## Papero (23 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti vi leggo da un po'.
> Volevo chiedere se qualcuno è nella mia situazione, ovvero ha una relazione extra-coniugale duratura, fatta non solo di sesso ma di amore e di un rapporto stabile e duraturo nel tempo, ma non ha per ora intenzioni di lasciare la famiglia (in questo caso entrambi le parti) per motivi pratici ed affettivi.
> Con in nostri coniugi non va male, ma nemmeno bene...diciamo che va.
> spero di non scatenare mille polemiche su questa cosa...anche perche' nella nostra societa' ormai e' pieno di coppie del genere, che conducono una doppia vita per non voler affrontare o far affrontare ai figli i traumi di una separazione.
> ...


Hai fatto la domanda e ti sei data/o la risposta. E quindi? Conosci te stesso e non rompere le palle a noi


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2012)

Papero ha detto:


> Hai fatto la domanda e ti sei data/o la risposta. E quindi? *Conosci te stesso e non rompere le palle a noi *


Ecco, questa era la frase che non mi veniva...:up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah...ma a me mica da fastidio eh non ho nulla da nascondere. Quello che dico qui non è diverso da quello che dico a lei.
> 
> Se la cosa la fa ridere tanto meglio per lei visto che pensi sia triste, infelice e come un cane al guinzaglio.


Sai cosa direbbe mia moglie eh?
Attenta a chi telefoni che ti controllo neh?

Attento a quello che ti preparo per cena...marito mio!


----------



## Niko74 (23 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai cosa direbbe mia moglie eh?
> Attenta a chi telefoni che ti controllo neh?
> 
> Attento a quello che ti preparo per cena...marito mio!


Io invece che tu ci creda o no sono 4 mesi che non tocco l'argomento nemmeno alla lontana.
Ti ripeto che controllare serve solo ed esclusivamente A ME...non mi serve per far paura a mia moglie....ma....non credo tu possa capirlo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io invece che tu ci creda o no sono 4 mesi che non tocco l'argomento nemmeno alla lontana.
> Ti ripeto che controllare serve solo ed esclusivamente A ME...non mi serve per far paura a mia moglie....ma....non credo tu possa capirlo


Infatti io non capisco a che cosa ti possa servire no?
Non ti sembra squallido controllare il telefono di tua moglie?
Seppur a fin di bene?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti io non capisco a che cosa ti possa servire no?
> Non ti sembra squallido controllare il telefono di tua moglie?
> Seppur a fin di bene?


No Conte, non capisci... è un'azione compulsiva, non puoi farne a meno, vuoi essere rassicurato(io Niko parlo per me, magari per te è diverso).
Ma non rassicurato affettivamente parlando, io volevo proprio essere sicura che non mi si stesse di nuovo pigliando per il culo, dopo aver preso delle decisioni con le mie frattaglie in mano, eh? 
Il giorno in cui smetti è perchè non hai più bisogno di essere rassicurato o ... hai capito che non te ne frega più nulla...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Conte, non capisci... è un'azione compulsiva, non puoi farne a meno, vuoi essere rassicurato(io Niko parlo per me, magari per te è diverso).
> Ma non rassicurato affettivamente parlando, io volevo proprio essere sicura che non mi si stesse di nuovo pigliando per il culo, dopo aver preso delle decisioni con le mie frattaglie in mano, eh?
> Il giorno in cui smetti è perchè non hai più bisogno di essere rassicurato o ... hai capito che non te ne frega più nulla...


Parli con un uomo che dà per scontato che in un rapporto di coppia esiste una giusta dose di paraculaggine, menzogne, ecc..ecc..ecc...
Cioè io mi dico...sto con te...almeno 3 volte su dieci...mi pigli per il culo...e amen eh?
Ecco perchè io non controllo...

Temo troppo di trovare le conferme!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parli con un uomo che dà per scontato che in un rapporto di coppia esiste una giusta dose di paraculaggine, menzogne, ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Cioè io mi dico...sto con te...almeno 3 volte su dieci...mi pigli per il culo...e amen eh?
> Ecco perchè io non controllo...
> 
> Temo troppo di trovare le conferme!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


C'è menzogna e menzogna...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> C'è menzogna e menzogna...


Ma si...certo...io mi riferivo dai alle bugie bianche no?
Non ho avuto voglia di caricare la lavastoviglie...scusami cara ero impegnatissimo...a tr...cioè ehm...questioni oggettive mi hanno impedito di caricarti la lavastoviglie...ma hai la mia parola ci tenevo da morire!


----------



## Niko74 (23 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti io non capisco a che cosa ti possa servire no?
> Non ti sembra squallido controllare il telefono di tua moglie?
> Seppur a fin di bene?


No che non mi sembra squallido :mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (23 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Conte, non capisci... è un'azione compulsiva, non puoi farne a meno, vuoi essere rassicurato(io Niko parlo per me, magari per te è diverso).
> Ma non rassicurato affettivamente parlando, io volevo proprio essere sicura che non mi si stesse di nuovo pigliando per il culo, dopo aver preso delle decisioni con le mie frattaglie in mano, eh?
> Il giorno in cui smetti è perchè non hai più bisogno di essere rassicurato o ... hai capito che non te ne frega più nulla...


E' cosi anche per me :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E' cosi anche per me :up:


Abbiamo scommesso fino all'ultimo centesimo questa volta, giusto? E non possiamo correre il rischio che qualcuno stia barando anche stavolta, giusto?


----------



## Niko74 (23 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Abbiamo scommesso fino all'ultimo centesimo questa volta, giusto? E non possiamo correre il rischio che qualcuno stia barando anche stavolta, giusto?


:yes:


----------



## stellina (23 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Abbiamo scommesso fino all'ultimo centesimo questa volta, giusto? E non possiamo correre il rischio che qualcuno stia barando anche stavolta, giusto?


capisco ma nella discussione "come non farsi beccare" dicevano 2 sim card o 2 tel e quando arrivi la sera metti il tuo cell bello pulito ma non troppo fiero sul mobile in salotto. e quindi se anche controlli trovi tutto ok e se l'altro ti becca ti può anche accusare di mancata fiducia. quindi secondo me non sei sicuro/a. dopo un tradimento se si resta insieme ci sono solo 2 strade: ho gli ridai fiducia ma quella vera o impari a fregartene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> capisco ma nella discussione "come non farsi beccare" dicevano 2 sim card o 2 tel e quando arrivi la sera metti il tuo cell bello pulito ma non troppo fiero sul mobile in salotto. e quindi se anche controlli trovi tutto ok e se l'altro ti becca ti può anche accusare di mancata fiducia. quindi secondo me non sei sicuro/a. dopo un tradimento se si resta insieme ci sono solo 2 strade: ho gli ridai fiducia ma quella vera o impari a fregartene.


Cara, c'è anche una terza strada: resti, sebbene senza fiducia, perchè hai una vita in comune che non puoi stravolgere da un momento all'altro. Poi, siccome vuoi restare vivo, ti guardi le spalle. Sopravvivenza.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No che non mi sembra squallido :mrgreen:


Ecco dov'è il nervo...
Siccome tu guardi solo a te stesso...
Appunto non ti sembra squallido...
Ma appunto una moglie potrebbe anche prendere delle contro misure moooooooooooltoooooo efficaci eh?

Se a te una cosa non sembra squallida allora diventa oggettivamente non squallida...

Povera moglie comunque eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cara, c'è anche una terza strada: resti, sebbene senza fiducia, perchè hai una vita in comune che non puoi stravolgere da un momento all'altro. Poi, siccome vuoi restare vivo, ti guardi le spalle. Sopravvivenza.


Ah mia cara...sempre guardarsi le spalle...
e soprattutto pararsi il culetto eh...
Non si sa mai...che cosa ci può capitare...no?

Ma controllare no eh?
Pensa una povera donna si chiude nel cesso e si dice...ahaahahah...adesso provo il mio nuovo sextoys...ah che bella sta paperetta....e si dice...ah che bel momento tutto per me...

Invece poi il marito le fa...
Ti conviene dirmi tutto...tanto ho messo una telecamera in bagno...

Povera donna che vede ovunque un cartello con l'immagine del marito e un dito puntato:
Memento Io ti vedo!

Invece Sbri...per me una volta che hai tratto il dado...te ne fai una ragione e te ne sbatti i maroni no?


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah mia cara...sempre guardarsi le spalle...
> e soprattutto pararsi il culetto eh...
> Non si sa mai...che cosa ci può capitare...no?
> 
> ...


Però Conte, farsene una ragione vuol dire anche lasciar perdere quella persona.
Dopotutto se si decide di continuare si vorrebbe un comportamento più pulito, e poi diventa fisiologico stare sul chi va là, almeno inizialmente.
E chi ha tradito invece dovrebbe comprendere. Altrimenti è proprio chi ha tradito che dovrebbe decidere di cambiare aria.
Sempre il discorso: hai voluto la bici, ora pedala... ma applicato al traditore.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Però Conte, farsene una ragione vuol dire anche lasciar perdere quella persona.
> Dopotutto se si decide di continuare si vorrebbe un comportamento più pulito, e poi diventa fisiologico stare sul chi va là, almeno inizialmente.
> E chi ha tradito invece dovrebbe comprendere. Altrimenti è proprio chi ha tradito che dovrebbe decidere di cambiare aria.
> Sempre il discorso: hai voluto la bici, ora pedala... ma applicato al traditore.


Perchè?
Guarda che io conosco molte persone in cui...in pratica...lui ha le sue amiche e lei i suoi amici eh?
E si fa spallucce eh?
Perchè dovrei lasciare una persona che non mi fa mancare nulla? Eh?

Ma infatti eh?
Una mia amica mi ha chiesto...ma sei sicuro che un giorno o l'altro tua moglie non ti manda a stendere?
E io...

No che non sono sicuro...
E se accade: amen...me lo sarò meritato no?

Ma intanto...
Ma intanto...


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Guarda che io conosco molte persone in cui...in pratica...lui ha le sue amiche e lei i suoi amici eh?
> E si fa spallucce eh?
> Perchè dovrei lasciare una persona che non mi fa mancare nulla? Eh?
> ...


Volevo solo dire che se la coppia si ricongiunge, e il tradito ha nel DNA la voglia di fare dei controlli (che non è criminalizzabile, ma comprensibile) e poi viene scoperto, se al traditore non sta bene, è giusto che se ne vada, non che poi si attacchi a principi morali tutti suoi, quando prima ha calpestato i principi del compagno.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Volevo solo dire che se la coppia si ricongiunge, e il tradito ha nel DNA la voglia di fare dei controlli (che non è criminalizzabile, ma comprensibile) e poi viene scoperto, se al traditore non sta bene, è giusto che se ne vada, non che poi si attacchi a principi morali tutti suoi, quando prima ha calpestato i principi del compagno.


Mio caro ma il traditore che poi si scopre controllato...
Agirà di conseguenza...
Io?
Non hai idea...
Dato che mi controlli? Benissimus...ci do dentro ancora di più!
Così friggi!


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Mio caro ma il traditore che poi si scopre controllato...
> Agirà di conseguenza...*
> Io?
> Non hai idea...
> ...


Meglio, così è più semplice scaricarlo, no? Poi non c'è più sentimento che tenga.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Meglio, così è più semplice scaricarlo, no? Poi non c'è più sentimento che tenga.


Mica vero...
Non sottovalutare la forza dei sentimenti...


----------



## Niko74 (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco dov'è il nervo...
> *Siccome tu guardi solo a te stesso...*
> Appunto non ti sembra squallido...
> Ma appunto una moglie potrebbe anche prendere delle contro misure moooooooooooltoooooo efficaci eh?
> ...


Oh...non sapevi piu cosa dire? Dai che sai fare di meglio se vuoi 
Io guarderò anche solo a me stesso (forse)...e invece mia moglie cosa guardava? Però per lei va bene mentre io invece se guardo a me stesso sono squallido vero  

Le contromisure dovrebbero comunque essere davvero di alto livello eh...e poi quando c'e il sospetto non esiste contromisura che tenga.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro ma il traditore che poi si scopre controllato...
> Agirà di conseguenza...
> Io?
> Non hai idea...
> ...


Ci dai dentro ancora di piu e senza nemmeno piu il patema di essere controllato visto che io me ne andrei via....e senza friggere piu di tanto...


----------



## Niko74 (24 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> capisco ma nella discussione "come non farsi beccare" dicevano 2 sim card o 2 tel e quando arrivi la sera metti il tuo cell bello pulito ma non troppo fiero sul mobile in salotto. e quindi se anche controlli trovi tutto ok e se l'altro ti becca ti può anche accusare di mancata fiducia. quindi secondo me non sei sicuro/a. dopo un tradimento se si resta insieme ci sono solo 2 strade: ho gli ridai fiducia ma quella vera o impari a fregartene.


Suvvia non fermiamoci per cosi poco...che vuoi che siano 2 sim o cell?
L'unico modo per non farsi beccare è non destare sospetti nel cornuto...tutto il resto sono chiacchiere


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica vero...
> Non sottovalutare la forza dei sentimenti...


Infatti ho visto nei miei casi.
E quindi se tornano dopo un pò di tempo, io lì ad aspettare... e poi se lo facessi?
Perchè quando tornano, non è che cambia, ma tutto come prima, e guai a pensare che... nascondano qualcosa. Altrimenti è facile.
Prima i sentimenti?
O la ragione?
Per fortuna per ora ha prevalso la ragione. Anche se è dura.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ci dai dentro ancora di piu e senza nemmeno piu il patema di essere controllato visto che io me ne andrei via....e senza friggere piu di tanto...


Ma almeno otterrei che tu la pianti di controllare no?
Tu non hai ancora minimamente compreso o capito che cosa è successo a tua moglie.
Cavoli siete in DUE.
E tu vedi solo quello che è capitato a te.

Ma allora perchè ci stai ancora assieme?

Per senso di dovere?


----------



## Niko74 (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma almeno otterrei che tu la pianti di controllare no?
> *Tu non hai ancora minimamente compreso o capito che cosa è successo a tua moglie.
> Cavoli siete in DUE.
> E tu vedi solo quello che è capitato a te.*
> ...


Ma è ovvio che io non capisco.....daltronde per capire tutto dovrei pensarla come te no?

Sta di fatto che se io guardo quello che è capitato a me sono uno che guarda solo a se stesso....invece quando mia moglie guarda a se stessa tradendomi...allora devo ricordarmi IO che siamo in DUE.

Che vedo solo quello che è capitato a me lo dici tu dato che sai tutto e forse leggi la mia mente meglio di me stesso...magari tra le righe hai notato cose che io non so 
Io so bene i motivi che hanno portato mia moglie a tradirmi...e posso immaginare quanto male sia stata una persona con le sue convinzioni a fare una cosa del genere. Ormai è successo e io, contrariamente a quanto tu credi, non sono certo il tipo che va a rivangare la storia.

Permetti solo che vorrei evitare che accadesse ancora? Perché certamente lei sarà stata molto male...ma non è che io ci abbia fatto i salti di gioia in tutta sta vicenda sai...ovvio che sbaglio io come al solito...ma...non me ne frega nulla perché sono egoista e penso solo a me stesso...contento?  

Perché ci sto ancora assieme è evidente che tu non possa capirlo...io lo so bene...ma tanto tu diresti che non è vero e poi torneresti a frignare con la storia del "eh...ma tu la controlli...bla bla bla...."


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma almeno otterrei che tu la pianti di controllare no?
> Tu non hai ancora minimamente compreso o capito che cosa è successo a tua moglie.
> Cavoli siete in DUE.
> E tu vedi solo quello che è capitato a te.
> ...


Se ad una persona fai un piccolo torto e quella ti da un calcio nelle palle...nel momento che sei a terra rotolandoti dal dolore non pensi "Ohibò, ma che cosa gli ho fatto per meritarmi questo??" 
Tendezialmente le fasi saranno del genere "Figlio di sultana, che gli venisse un *bip* e gli cadesse il *bip* rimbanzandogli nel *bip*,*bip**bip**bip*, che gli venisse un *bip*".
Questa si chiama umanità, chi invece reagisce nel primo modo è il caso che o venga ricoverato di urgenza, ma sarebbe il caso venisse soppresso al più presto, è un folle di certo!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se ad una persona fai un piccolo torto e quella ti da un calcio nelle palle...nel momento che sei a terra rotolandoti dal dolore non pensi "Ohibò, ma che cosa gli ho fatto per meritarmi questo??"
> Tendezialmente le fasi saranno del genere "Figlio di sultana, che gli venisse un *bip* e gli cadesse il *bip* rimbanzandogli nel *bip*,*bip**bip**bip*, che gli venisse un *bip*".
> Questa si chiama umanità, chi invece reagisce nel primo modo è il caso che o venga ricoverato di urgenza, ma sarebbe il caso venisse soppresso al più presto, è un folle di certo!


Mi piace questa nota rabarbareschina (si può dire?) nelle tue annotazioni di un forum che ormai abbandoni ...  

Ti auguro un'ottima nuova partenza e un orizzonte alto e largo a 360 gradi! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che io non capisco.....daltronde per capire tutto dovrei pensarla come te no?
> 
> Sta di fatto che se io guardo quello che è capitato a me sono uno che guarda solo a se stesso....invece quando mia moglie guarda a se stessa tradendomi...allora devo ricordarmi IO che siamo in DUE.
> 
> ...


Potrebbe accadere ancora e potrebbe non accadere.
Ma non dipende per nulla da te.
Capisci che non è bello che non "possa" accadere...perchè tanto tu lo scopriresti subito?
Capisci che è legare lei con una catena come un cane?

Lo noti o no il ricatto psicologico?
Questo io mi chiedo!


----------



## Andy (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Potrebbe accadere ancora e potrebbe non accadere.
> Ma non dipende per nulla da te.
> Capisci che non è bello che non "possa" accadere...perchè tanto tu lo scopriresti subito?
> Capisci che è legare lei con una catena come un cane?
> ...


Supponiamo, non controllata, che lei lo rifacesse.
Sarebbe ancora giusto trovarne attenuanti di qualsiasi tipo, o finalmente qualcuno, giustamente, potrà dire che non è una persona degna di fiducia? E che andrebbe lasciata all'istante, additandola anche?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Supponiamo, non controllata, che lei lo rifacesse.
> Sarebbe ancora giusto trovarne attenuanti di qualsiasi tipo, o finalmente qualcuno, giustamente, potrà dire che non è una persona degna di fiducia? E che andrebbe lasciata all'istante, additandola anche?


Amare una moglie...
Nonostante tutto...
Volere il suo bene...anche a nostro discapito?

Lei fa una cosa per sè stessa...che magari le farà un gran bene...
Perchè è una cosa che ci porta via qualcosa?

E se ci porta via qualcosa...
Che cosa?

Perchè vogliamo che una donna per il semplice fatto che è nostra moglie sia tutta per noi?


----------



## Andy (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amare una moglie...
> Nonostante tutto...
> Volere il suo bene...anche a nostro discapito?
> 
> ...


E allora perchè *sposarla*? E condividere *nostra *la vita con lei? Darle il *dono *di una famiglia e dei figli che vorrebbe, sapendo che io vorrei la sua fedeltà (e lei la mia, non dimentichiamocelo!)? Quando sarebbe meglio buttare via lo straccio sporco e cercare un panno pulito?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E allora perchè *sposarla*? E condividere *nostra *la vita con lei? Darle il *dono *di una famiglia e dei figli che vorrebbe, sapendo che io vorrei la sua fedeltà (e lei la mia, non dimentichiamocelo!)? Quando sarebbe meglio buttare via lo straccio sporco e cercare un panno pulito?


Mio caro Andy...
Mio caro ANdy...
Siamo esseri umani...
Quando mi sono sposato pensavo che il matrimonio fosse una cosa.
Poi se n'è rivelata un'altra.
Credimi, comunque, per me...la fedeltà o meno...è sempre stato l'ultimo dei miei pensieri eh?

Mica ho deciso io quella formula eh?

Poi ripeto...Andy...chi si sposa ipoteca la sua esistenza con un'altra persona...immaginando una vita che poi fatalità si svolge in maniera tutta differente eh?

E' come mi dicessi...
Ma perchè sposarla...se avessi saputo che dopo 15 anni...avresti cominciato a rischiare di perderla per un cancro?
Eh?

Lo sapevo io che si sarebbe ammalata?
Non beve, non fuma, fa ginnastica, dieta mediterranea...ecc..ecc.ecc...ecc...

Vedi Andy...
Ci si sposa...

Ma fidati nessuno dei due ha la più pallida idea di che cosa significhi o comporti vivere con lui o con lei...

Quante sorprese eh?
Belle e brutte...

Vero Andy...
Io sono il marito che ti ha riempito di corna...ok...ci sto...
Ma sono anche l'uomo che ti ha sostenuto finchè vomitavi in un cesso eh?
E quando è ora di tenerti su perchè vomiti...gli amichetti si dileguano eh?

Dicono...ah hai un marito no? 
Che ci pensi lui a te...

Andy...
Ti faccio un chiaro esempio di come potevo fottermi il matrimonio...
Lo vuoi?

Non cagarla quando abbiamo perso il nostro primo figlio.
Sai com'è no?
Vero mio marito è un grandissimo stronzo egoistone...ecc..ecc..ecc...però quando ho bisogno lui c'è.


----------



## Andy (25 Gennaio 2012)

Conte, capisco cosa vuoi dire, e magari se lo vedessi in una famiglia mi farebbe sorridere di contentezza.
Ma le persone sono diverse, e per me la fedeltà è la base fondamentale. Tutto si poggia su essa, non sotto di essa.
Prima di un matrimonio, per me saranno sempre dei paletti da sottolineare. E devono essere accettati, non che sia un obbligo, perchè una donna può dirmi sì, e poi fregarsene lo stesso.
Ma almeno io lo dico, prima. E poi non dire che non te l'ho detto.
Poi quello che succederà dopo non lo so, naturalmente.
Ma se tutto mi sembra che vada per il meglio, e se scoprissi un tradimento, poi non ne vorrei sapere di sentire "non mi sentivo amata" e chiacchiere simili. Perchè io non me ne ero accorto, e tu lo dovevi comprendere anche. Non posso mica io leggere nella tua mente... visto che che la mente di molte donne è ingarbugliata su certe cose. Ovvero, l'alibi, dopo, non torna proprio.
Io lo so come sono, mi offendo anche se uno non mi saluta, pensa le corna in un matrimonio!
Che poi come finisca non lo so. Di certo io non dovrò credito. Per come sono. Nemmeno un prete potrebbe convincermi che non sia così. Perchè nella mia mente ci sarà lei che fa un pompino ad un altro, assapora nella sua bocca il sapore della pelle del glande di un altro, liquido successivo compreso, apre le gambe ad un altro, che magari le viene in bocca o sulla pancia, poi grida di piacere "ti amo", ad un altro (scusate le parole, ma diciamocelo, che si pensa a questo, sempre! A me fa orrore.) con la famiglia che aspetta a casa, poi torna e... ti bacia?. Certo, lei soffre... in quel momento, no di certo...
O invece sta con un altro a parlare di cose belle, cazzate sull'amore e aspettative. E io a casa a ramazzare? Certo, lei soffre... in quel momento, no di certo...
E se tradissi io? Non lo so, non potrei mai dirlo come lo è per tutti, anche se finora, quando fidanzato ed ho avuto opportunità, mi sono sempre comportato tutto di un pezzo: perchè per 5 minuti di godimento, rischi di stravolgere una vita che fino a quel momento stai amando. Se ami quella vita... il problema di molti è che si trova un compagno senza nemmeno volerlo davvero...
Ma se tradissi comunque? Se lei mi scaricasse, che potrei fare io per ricucire? Faccio Stalking, o le dirò
_non devi pensare che siccome io sia tuo marito, io sia tutto per te._
Io non me la vedrei proprio questa accettazione dall'altra parte.
Se poi si continua a stare insieme per interesse economico, o per i figli è tutta un'altra questione. Ma nulla sarebbe mai come prima.


----------



## Andy (25 Gennaio 2012)

PS: sono comunque un tipo geloso, chi non lo è magari prende le cose alla leggera.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Conte, capisco cosa vuoi dire, e magari se lo vedessi in una famiglia mi farebbe sorridere di contentezza.
> Ma le persone sono diverse, e per me la fedeltà è la base fondamentale. Tutto si poggia su essa, non sotto di essa.
> Prima di un matrimonio, per me saranno sempre dei paletti da sottolineare. E devono essere accettati, non che sia un obbligo, perchè una donna può dirmi sì, e poi fregarsene lo stesso.
> Ma almeno io lo dico, prima. E poi non dire che non te l'ho detto.
> ...


Molte cose mi colpiscono mio caro Andy:
La fedeltà come base fondamentale penso sia un desiderio auspicato da tutti. 
Ma non li vediamo Andy? Due innamorati? Esistono solo loro due. Ma hai detto base su cui costruire, e non vincolo.
Non sai che cosa succederà...ma penso che potrebbe essere molto conveniente, molto conveniente e saggio, cercare di capire che fedeltà non significa SOLO ed ESCLUSIVAMENTE non chiavare con altri che non sei tu. 

Dici bene se venissi tradito non vorrei sentire certe pecole no? Certe lagne...
Ma che cosa vorresti sentirti dire?
Il traditore è messo alle strette dal tradito e trova i perchè più idioti e assurdi...tutto purchè la pianti di volere capire un perchè...
Sono al bar con gli amici...bevo...e ribevo...alzo il gomito...sono ubriaco...perchè? Perchè sono andato al bar? Perchè mi sono ubiracato? Era buono il vino? Avevo carenze affettive? Dispiaceri da dimenticare? Perchè?

Andy...perchè mi hai detto che mai saresti tornata con il tuo ex...che mai ci sarebbe stato qualcosa tra te  e lui...ma sei tornata indietro e te lo sei sposato...perchè?

Perchè mi hai lasciato? Io ti amavo tanto...
Perchè?

Perchè Andy non ho voluto un secondo figlio con te ? Eh?
Perchè...hai 36 anni e non sei ancora sposato?
Perchè Andy...c'è la crisi? Perchè?

Andy perchè sei così permaloso che ti offendi se uno non ti saluta? Eh?

Andy...In un matrimonio...ogni giorno non è mai come quello di prima eh?
E' che a tante cose non ci pensi...
Vai avanti e non tutto va sempre per il verso giusto eh?

Lui o lei che sbandano...
Lui o lei che si prendono una scuffia
Lui o lei che si ammalano
Lui o lei che perdono un lavoro
Lui o lei che non riescono più a pagare un mutuo
Lui o lei che non riescono ad avere figli...
Lui o lei che partoriscono un figlio non sano
Lui o lei che perdono un figlio che muore in un incidente
Lui o lei che si abbandonano...

Andy...


----------



## Andy (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Molte cose mi colpiscono mio caro Andy:
> La fedeltà come base fondamentale penso sia un desiderio auspicato da tutti.
> Ma non li vediamo Andy? Due innamorati? Esistono solo loro due. Ma hai detto base su cui costruire, e non vincolo.
> Non sai che cosa succederà...ma penso che potrebbe essere molto conveniente, molto conveniente e saggio, cercare di capire che fedeltà non significa SOLO ed ESCLUSIVAMENTE non chiavare con altri che non sei tu.
> ...


Beh, perchè lo fanno gli altri nei tuoi confronti, quindi non porgo l'altra guancia, no? 
Non è un problema non essere sposati a 36anni. Lo è per chi si sente giudicato dal prossimo.
Vedo troppa zoccolaggine in giro, comunque, mi spiace.
E quindi non la vedo una necessità, come lo è per molti.
Di sicuro non ho trovato la donna "giusta" (viste le precedenti...), ma quando vedo amici che si sposano e la prendono come il gioco della tovaglia da mettere nel salotto... e che poi fanno 3 figli (mia sorella) e poi utilizzano queste cose come discorsi per fare pena al prossimo (eh, mo le spese)...
Meglio 36anni e non sposato, no?
O lo dovrei fare, perchè a 36anni se non sono sposato sono socialmente sfigato?
Ma allora è per questo che ci si sposa, no?
Ma pochi lo dicono... shhh... non facciamoci sentire...


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, perchè lo fanno gli altri nei tuoi confronti, quindi non porgo l'altra guancia, no?
> Non è un problema non essere sposati a 36anni.
> Vedo troppa zoccolaggine in giro, comunque, mi spiace.
> E quindi non la vedo una necessità, come lo è per molti.
> ...


:up: Andy noto con piacere che stai facendo passi avanti.


----------



## Andy (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> :up: Andy noto con piacere che stai facendo passi avanti.


Però dopo il tuo post ho aggiunto una frase, ma poco cambia.


----------



## Andy (25 Gennaio 2012)

Comunque Conte, il tuo ragionamento lo accetto in toto, se considero un matrimonio a 60-70anni.
A quell'epoca si è visto così tanto, si è fatto così tanto, che non ci si pone nemmeno il problema di cosa faccia la moglie nella vita... semplicemente, si invecchia insieme...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, perchè lo fanno gli altri nei tuoi confronti, quindi non porgo l'altra guancia, no?
> Non è un problema non essere sposati a 36anni. Lo è per chi si sente giudicato dal prossimo.
> Vedo troppa zoccolaggine in giro, comunque, mi spiace.
> E quindi non la vedo una necessità, come lo è per molti.
> ...


Ecco Andy ci siamo...
Quando tu dici che le persone si sposano perchè altrimenti sono sfigate...
Io mi sento come quando tu dici che non vuoi sentire le cazzate delle donne...del tipo...perchè non mi sentivo amata...

Ci siamo capiti!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Comunque Conte, il tuo ragionamento lo accetto in toto, se considero un matrimonio a 60-70anni.
> A quell'epoca si è visto così tanto, si è fatto così tanto, che non ci si pone nemmeno il problema di cosa faccia la moglie nella vita... semplicemente, si invecchia insieme...


Vero così fu il secondo matrimonio di mio nonno.
27 anni! Di compagnia...
Non penso che l'abbia mai tradita...
La legge Merlin fu un colpo durissimo per un uomo che era nel fiore...aveva 41 anni...in quel terrificante 58!
Diceva mio nonno...venne la Merlin e rovinò ogni cosa...e fummo pieni di beat...e figli di fiori...


----------



## Andy (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La legge Merlin fu un colpo durissimo per un uomo che era nel fiore...aveva 41 anni...in quel terrificante 58!
> Diceva mio nonno...venne la Merlin e rovinò ogni cosa...e fummo pieni di beat...e figli di fiori...


Ehmmm... favorevole alla riapertura.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Potrebbe accadere ancora e potrebbe non accadere.
> Ma non dipende per nulla da te.
> Capisci che non è bello che non "possa" accadere...perchè tanto tu lo scopriresti subito?
> Capisci che è legare lei con una catena come un cane?
> ...


E ancora con sta storia......
Io lo so benissimo che non posso "impedire" un bel nulla...io non controllo per impedire che accada.....

Ricatto psicologico lo vedi tu e mia moglie non è costretta a stare con me se non lo vuole....te l'ho detto ormai 1000 volte e te lo dirò ancora quanto volte vorrai 

Ma una cosa mi chiedo....ma non dovremmo essere noi traditi i "piangenti"? 
Perché mi pare che tu altro non fai che lagnarti eh


----------



## stellina (25 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Molte cose mi colpiscono mio caro Andy:
> *La fedeltà come base fondamentale penso sia un desiderio auspicato da tutti. *
> Ma non li vediamo Andy? Due innamorati? Esistono solo loro due. Ma hai detto base su cui costruire, e non vincolo.
> Non sai che cosa succederà...ma penso che potrebbe essere molto conveniente, molto conveniente e saggio, cercare di capire che fedeltà non significa SOLO ed ESCLUSIVAMENTE non chiavare con altri che non sei tu.
> ...


FEDELTA' quando la pensi o la dici chiunque parlando di una coppia, di un matrimonio pensi subito alla fedeltà coniugale nella sua accezione più forte: il sesso! ma lo trovo riduttivo. fedeltà agli impegni presi tra i 2: di non fare l'amore con altri e siamo tutti d'accordo ma anche di sostenerti nei momenti in cui non avrai le forze per farlo da te (malattia, aborti, lutti, perdite di lavoro e anche depressione o esaurimento), di supportarti nei momenti duri e di remare di più quando l'altro remerà un po' meno, che cerca di empatizzare i miei dolori ed io i suoi! e trovare un uomo che mi sta accanto nelle difficoltà della vita ecco quello è il mio compagno di vita!!! 

conte mi hai commosso per alcune cose che hai scritto...quel vomito è brutto se sei sola


----------



## Flavia (25 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, perchè lo fanno gli altri nei tuoi confronti, quindi non porgo l'altra guancia, no?
> Non è un problema non essere sposati a 36anni. Lo è per chi si sente giudicato dal prossimo.
> Vedo troppa zoccolaggine in giro, comunque, mi spiace.
> E quindi non la vedo una necessità, come lo è per molti.
> ...


Per me sei una persona onesta che non ha avuto paura di rimanere solo, non ti sei scelto un ripiego e questo ti fa onore.
Socialmente sfigato? bella definizione, a me hanno detto che sono una fallita (non molto carino vero?)XD


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> *Per me sei una persona onesta che non ha avuto paura di rimanere solo, non ti sei scelto un ripiego e questo ti fa onore.*
> Socialmente sfigato? bella definizione, a me hanno detto che sono una fallita (non molto carino vero?)XD


:up:, ragazzi ma fatevele scorrere queste cose che dicono eh... sfigati e falliti saranno loro...


----------



## Flavia (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> :up:, ragazzi ma fatevele scorrere queste cose che dicono eh... sfigati e falliti saranno loro...


Mk certe parole hanno il potere di ferire non tanto per il loro contenuto, ma per chi le ha pronunciate.


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Mk certe parole hanno il potere di ferire non tanto per il loro contenuto, ma per chi le ha pronunciate.


 Sì Flavia, capisco. Ma se chi le pronuncia ha (o aveva) per noi un valore affettivo dietro quelle parole è facile che ci sia ben altro rispetto al significato della parola stessa. Comunque di solito un bel "ma vafffffffff" è liberatorio .


----------



## Flavia (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sì Flavia, capisco. Ma se chi le pronuncia ha (o aveva) per noi un valore affettivo dietro quelle parole è facile che ci sia ben altro rispetto al significato della parola stessa.* Comunque di solito un bel "ma vafffffffff" è liberatorio* .


Ci devo ancora arrivare a dire quel vaffa.... però mi sto impegnando, anche se con scarsi risultati


----------



## Andy (25 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Per me sei una persona onesta che non ha avuto paura di rimanere solo, non ti sei scelto un ripiego e questo ti fa onore.
> Socialmente sfigato? bella definizione, a me hanno detto che sono una fallita (non molto carino vero?)XD


Il mio ex "professore" è arrivato solo a quasi 43 anni. Mai avuto una donna in vita sua.
Non per altro, perchè conoscendolo è davvero una brutta persona, meschina, complottante, ipocrita, e che fa un sorriso e poi ti parla alle spalle.
Ma lui mi diceva che non era un problema, perchè il matrimonio porta solo guai.
Sì, però a volte mi diceva anche che si sentiva inadatto a quella età rientrare in casa e sentirsi solo (casa grande grazie a mamma e papà, naturalmente), non avere una moglie e dei figli e sentiva che il tempo passa.
Ora: lui quando parlava così, cercava l'amore? O una soddisfazione sociale? Conoscendolo, la seconda. Triste no?
Anche perchè un suo collega bonaccione e scherzoso, ogni tanto lo prendeva in giro: 
eh, ma quando ti trovi una donna? 
Ancora zitello? 
Ti porto io in un locale, invece di ammuffire in casa, a trovarti una donna. Tanto basta che dici che sei ordinario (i signori partono da 3000euro al mese... per chi non lo sapesse, oltre tanti altri vantaggi)!

E allora una volta lo trovai in lacrime davanti lo schermo del PC, quando un altro docente anziano lo riprese (era il suo "tutore" che in pratica l'aveva sistemato dove sta lui ora): eh, non portiamo questi problemi qui! Che non ti manca nulla! (lui a 40 anni già ordinario... che voleva altro e mirava, e forse mira ancora a divenire rettore... povero culo)

Capito, piangere... per una donna... che non esiste... cosa vuol dire? Un uomo che poi, oltretutto, non meritava nemmeno di avercene una.

Mi si dirà che esagero, ma signori, 7 anni di... ora dovrebbe stare in carcere, ve lo garantisco...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Il mio ex "professore" è arrivato solo a quasi 43 anni. Mai avuto una donna in vita sua.
> Non per altro, perchè conoscendolo è davvero una brutta persona, meschina, complottante, ipocrita, e che fa un sorriso e poi ti parla alle spalle.
> Ma lui mi diceva che non era un problema, perchè il matrimonio porta solo guai.
> Sì, però a volte mi diceva anche che si sentiva inadatto a quella età rientrare in casa e sentirsi solo (casa grande grazie a mamma e papà, naturalmente), non avere una moglie e dei figli e sentiva che il tempo passa.
> ...


Non sappiamo nulla della storia segreta degli altri - il mancato merito di una donna forse lo ha spinto a diventare quello che è, forse la famiglia. Forse la sua vita da figlio unico è stata talmente traumatica o forse ha una malattia che lo ha convinto di non riprodursi. Ci sono molte cose che non sappiamo.

Si merita soltanto il frutto di ciò che semina. Il resto lo verremo a sapere se e quando vogliamo saperlo. Ci sono persone che non chiederemo mai. Il mancato rapporto con altre persone oppure soltanto la visione verticale (padrone-schiavo) possono creare personaggi terrficanti, che però si smontano con il dialogo.


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Si merita soltanto il frutto di ciò che semina. Il resto lo verremo a sapere se e quando vogliamo saperlo. Ci sono persone che non chiederemo mai. Il mancato rapporto con altre persone oppure soltanto la visione verticale (padrone-schiavo) possono creare personaggi terrficanti, che però si smontano con il dialogo.


In questo caso non parlo della semplice visione di un rapporto verticale capo-assistente (sottomesso), ma della visione oggettiva di quello che faceva, dietro la scrivania, a volte per questioni in cui venivo messo al corrente per semplificargli la vita... ai danni di altre persone...

E oggettivamente i lavori in nero, sono lavori in nero... con certe cifre in ballo.

(concorsi fasulli, riunioni in cui invece di stabilire un vincitore di borsa, si ratificava colui che la doveva vincere (amaro, fui presente a quella riunione, con un certo personaggio politico di spicco delle mie parti, vi garantisco che è davvero amaro, e non potete farci nulla, se non vedere e stare zitti)).

Ma ne parlo tranquillamente (e qui chiudo però), visto che tranquillamente ho chiesto anche consigli all'avvocato e ai carabinieri, su come comportarmi in questi casi. Quindi nulla di scandaloso...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E ancora con sta storia......
> Io lo so benissimo che non posso "impedire" un bel nulla...io non controllo per impedire che accada.....
> 
> Ricatto psicologico lo vedi tu e mia moglie non è costretta a stare con me se non lo vuole....te l'ho detto ormai 1000 volte e te lo dirò ancora quanto volte vorrai
> ...


Ah si e di cosa mi lamento io?
Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Per me sei una persona onesta che non ha avuto paura di rimanere solo, non ti sei scelto un ripiego e questo ti fa onore.
> Socialmente sfigato? bella definizione, a me hanno detto che sono una fallita (non molto carino vero?)XD


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
ANche a me hanno detto che sono un fallito...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...anzi fally...
Però allora anche se sposato sono socialmente sfigato eh?
AHAHAHAHAHA...
Magari passo per la strada e la gente dice...porocan quelo lì....che donna che si è tirato su...poveretto...
Oppure compatiscono lei no?
Povera donna...chissà quante ne ha passate con quello là...


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> ANche a me hanno detto che sono un fallito...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...anzi fally...
> Però allora anche se sposato sono socialmente sfigato eh?
> AHAHAHAHAHA...
> ...



ma no! dicono: almeno quello ha trovato una che lo sopporta


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no! dicono: almeno quello ha trovato una che lo sopporta


Ah la santa verità!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no! dicono: almeno quello ha trovato una che lo sopporta


Ma perchè dover vivere cercando nella propria vita una persona che ci sopporta?
Non si è capaci di rimanere soli, se si pensa questo? O è una forma di estrema debolezza?
Perchè per me il matrimonio è altra cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma perchè dover vivere cercando nella propria vita una persona che ci sopporta?
> Non si è capaci di rimanere soli, se si pensa questo? O è una forma di estrema debolezza?
> Perchè per me il matrimonio è altra cosa.


Andy...è sana ironia no?
Sogna caro...sai sogna...la donna perfetta che fa per te...
Anzi sei ingegnere no?
Costruisciti la tua robotina come nel film di Sordi...
Non rompe non stressa e soprattutto fa tutto quello che vuoi tu, così ESATTAMENTE...come lo vuoi tu!


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma perchè dover vivere cercando nella propria vita una persona che ci sopporta?
> Non si è capaci di rimanere soli, se si pensa questo? O è una forma di estrema debolezza?
> Perchè per me il matrimonio è altra cosa.



guarda che rispondevo semplicemnte a quello che dice la gente
si era detto degli sfigati socialmente
bè, essere sposati può essere visto dagli altri come: una che lo sopporta l'ha trovato! tutto qua

io invece sono single, infatti sono insopportabile


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Andy...è sana ironia no?
> Sogna caro...sai sogna...la donna perfetta che fa per te...
> Anzi sei ingegnere no?
> Costruisciti la tua robotina come nel film di Sordi...
> Non rompe non stressa e soprattutto fa tutto quello che vuoi tu, così ESATTAMENTE...come lo vuoi tu!


Conte se non ci si accontenta prima o poi la donna giusta (la perfezione non è di questo mondo) la si trova.


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Andy...è sana ironia no?
> Sogna caro...sai sogna...la donna perfetta che fa per te...
> Anzi sei ingegnere no?
> Costruisciti la tua robotina come nel film di Sordi...
> Non rompe non stressa e soprattutto fa tutto quello che vuoi tu, così ESATTAMENTE...come lo vuoi tu!


Io ci spero Conte, ci spero ancora. Altrimenti mi chiuderei in monastero. Non mi accontenterei di vivere al fianco di una donna di fare quello che vuole della sua intimità. Semplicemente che vada dagli altri uomini. Non in casa mia.
Per me, per ora, la donna perfetta non esiste (e forse non la troverò mai), perchè la donna perfetta sarà per me, non sarà la donna di altri.


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

PS: Conte, prima che tu pensa chi io sia mieloso... i miei sono discorsi che ho sentito *sistematicamente *da ragazze con cui sono stato, salvo poi che la realtà era ben altra, quando c'era da poter condividere il proprio corpo con altri uomini, solo perchè ognuno ne fa quel che vuole, alla fin fine, quando c'è da menar le danze e le parole sono scorregge che escono dall'alto.
Il problema è che io lo penso davvero, forse dovresti più appellarti agli ipocriti di questo mondo, che sono tanti  e ammettere che esistano


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

E quindi non ti abbassi come fanno in tanti a condizioni che sai non vorrai mantenere.
Questi sono i soldati.

Un collega di mio padre era sposato con figli. Li vedevi... una bella famiglia...
Poi si separò, non so perchè, ma non per adulterio, e una volta disse:

che cazzone, una vita da sposato, ora vado a femmine: questa è la vita...

Io sono convinto che pensasse così anche prima, altrimenti non parli in  questo modo. Ma sposarsi è figo, porti la tua famiglia e i tuoi figli  alle cene dei colleghi, ti senti parte di un gruppo, puoi parlare di tuo  figlio, di tua moglie (che nel frattempo fa il piedino sulla patta del  tuo collega sotto al tavolo, perchè lei è un essere indipendente ed è  giusto che goda della vita), delle vostre vacanze, il filmatino del  cazzo del compleanno del figlio!!! Non li vuolevedere nessuno quei cazzo  di filmini, loro lo sanno, ma li impongono a forza: vedete quanto siamo  belli? Voglio sentire conferme!!! Con la nonna rimbambita che sta per  ore su una poltrona a dormire, ma  che prima di uscire sta 2 ore davanti  lo specchio... per poi dormire. Eh, quanti argomenti di discussione...  stupidi.

Quanto è bello tuo figlio!!!!! Chissà a chi somiglia!!!

Lo devi dire!!!! Lo devi dire sempre. Altrimenti sei un mostro privo di  sentimenti, che i figli degli altri sono gli angeli di questo mondo, ma  non sanno che anche le loro scorregge puzzano come quelle dei  genitori!!!

:smile:


Quotandomi su questo pezzo... _

di tua moglie (che nel frattempo fa il piedino sulla patta del  tuo collega sotto al tavolo, perchè lei è un essere indipendente ed è  giusto che goda della vita)_

naturalmente la moglie del collega a te il piedino sulla patta non lo fa.

Che ingiustizia


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

Ho fatto un mezzo casino con i pulsanti. Il mio ultimo post, per le prime due righe aveva quotato Free...


----------



## Tubarao (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, perchè lo fanno gli altri nei tuoi confronti, quindi non porgo l'altra guancia, no?
> Non è un problema non essere sposati a 36anni. Lo è per chi si sente giudicato dal prossimo.
> Vedo troppa zoccolaggine in giro, comunque, mi spiace.
> E quindi non la vedo una necessità, come lo è per molti.
> ...



Il giorno che risucirai a venire a capo di questa negatività che ti porti dietro, a te non ti fermerà più nessuno, anche perchè da quei post che leggo sembri veramente un tipo a posto, ma ancora troppo segnato da cose che effettivamente sono state belle durette. Fai una cosa: mettiti un dito in bocca e simula il rumore di un tappo di bottiglia che si apre. Ecco, quello è il rumore che devi provocare quando ti leverai quel dito da culo e darai finalmente la stura a tutta quella negatività che ti porti dietro. Ricorda, possiamo recitare parti quanto ci pare, ma le persone rispondono in base all'energia che inviamo loro, e se inviamo negatività attiriamo solo un certo tipo di persone.


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ricorda, possiamo recitare parti quanto ci pare, ma le persone rispondono in base all'energia che inviamo loro, e se inviamo negatività attiriamo solo un certo tipo di persone.


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E quindi non ti abbassi come fanno in tanti a condizioni che sai non vorrai mantenere.
> Questi sono i soldati.
> 
> Un collega di mio padre era sposato con figli. Li vedevi... una bella famiglia...
> ...


Ciao Andy, giusto per ricordartelo, ci sono matrimoni e matrimoni perchè ci sono persone e persone, a ciascuno il suo.
Leggevo ieri l'articolo postato dal Conte nella sua posta e... mi montava la carogna.
E non perchè io non ho il Suv ma ho la Panda a metano(dove oltre me ci possono stare la spesa del venerdì e 3 calciatori con relative borse, ho provato), non perchè sono passati anni da quando ho fatto colazione al bar(a volte mi bevo il caffè in piedi in cucina), non perchè io non ho la donna di servizio e non ho l'amante, anche se potrei permettermi entrambi.
Perchè porca troia quelle non sono donne, perdonami lo sfogo, quelle sono ragazzine viziate senza educazione e profonde quanto uno specchio, belline da guardare ma... non valgono più dei loro mariti, che se le sono scelte per mogli.
Ma purtroppo sono vere.
E se parli con loro ti diranno che sono andate a Parigi per la prima volta e non hanno visto nulla a parte le vetrine, che non rinuncerebbero per nulla al mondo all'appuntamento settimanale con l'estetista e che siamo in questa congiuntura politico-socio-economica perchè il tal politico ha perso la testa per tizia, l'hanno letto sul loro settimanale preferito, quello tutte foto.
Ma tu Andy, tu che credi nell'impegno, che provi a capire gli altri, che hai dei sogni, che hai degli ideali... che cosa hai in comune con tipi così? Nulla. E secondo me, se non ti accontenti, troverai quella giusta e perderai quest'accidenti di negatività.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Conte se non ci si accontenta prima o poi la donna giusta (la perfezione non è di questo mondo) la si trova.


Credimi MK...
Credimi...io non ho mai pensato minimamente alla donna giusta...
Ma solo ad una cosa...a quanto io riesco essere giusto per una data persona eh?
Ed è questo pensiero che alla fine mi ha guidato eh...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io ci spero Conte, ci spero ancora. Altrimenti mi chiuderei in monastero. Non mi accontenterei di vivere al fianco di una donna di fare quello che vuole della sua intimità. Semplicemente che vada dagli altri uomini. Non in casa mia.
> Per me, per ora, la donna perfetta non esiste (e forse non la troverò mai), perchè la donna perfetta sarà per me, non sarà la donna di altri.


Ma capisci che quella che è perfetta per te...ad un altro risulta una perfetta rompicoglioni?:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> PS: Conte, prima che tu pensa chi io sia mieloso... i miei sono discorsi che ho sentito *sistematicamente *da ragazze con cui sono stato, salvo poi che la realtà era ben altra, quando c'era da poter condividere il proprio corpo con altri uomini, solo perchè ognuno ne fa quel che vuole, alla fin fine, quando c'è da menar le danze e le parole sono scorregge che escono dall'alto.
> Il problema è che io lo penso davvero, forse dovresti più appellarti agli ipocriti di questo mondo, che sono tanti  e ammettere che esistano


Andy...la più bella che ho sentito è questa:
Ma se la do via ad un altro...
Do via del mio
Non del tuo
quindi vedi di non essere possessivo con cose non tue


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Credimi MK...
> Credimi...io non ho mai pensato minimamente alla donna giusta...
> Ma solo ad una cosa...a quanto io riesco essere giusto per una data persona eh?
> Ed è questo pensiero che alla fine mi ha guidato eh...


Io all'uomo giusto invece sì. Se era giusto per me in automatico sarei stata quella giusta per lui. E' che delle volte tu credi che una persona sia in un modo e invece alla lunga si rivela il contrario. Ma poco male, altro giro, altra corsa


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao Andy, giusto per ricordartelo, ci sono matrimoni e matrimoni perchè ci sono persone e persone, a ciascuno il suo.
> Leggevo ieri l'articolo postato dal Conte nella sua posta e... mi montava la carogna.
> E non perchè io non ho il Suv ma ho la Panda a metano(dove oltre me ci possono stare la spesa del venerdì e 3 calciatori con relative borse, ho provato), non perchè sono passati anni da quando ho fatto colazione al bar(a volte mi bevo il caffè in piedi in cucina), non perchè io non ho la donna di servizio e non ho l'amante, anche se potrei permettermi entrambi.
> Perchè porca troia quelle non sono donne, perdonami lo sfogo, quelle sono ragazzine viziate senza educazione e profonde quanto uno specchio, belline da guardare ma... non valgono più dei loro mariti, che se le sono scelte per mogli.
> ...


Come mai ti fa così rabbia che altre donne vivano con possibilità che tu puoi solo sognare eh?
E' la vita mia cara...
C'è quella che si innamora del ricco
E quella che si innamora del povero....
Ma sai che per quelle signore potrei fare molto io come gigolò no?
Pensa come mi viziano se si prendono la moda di accudire l'artista?
Dai suonaci il notturno di Chopin...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Io all'uomo giusto invece sì. Se era giusto per me in automatico sarei stata quella giusta per lui. E' che delle volte tu credi che una persona sia in un modo e invece alla lunga si rivela il contrario. Ma poco male, altro giro, altra corsa


Questa è un'insidia pericolosissima eh?


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questa è un'insidia pericolosissima eh?


Succede. Ma se non perdi la speranza la vita poi ti premia


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come mai ti fa così rabbia che altre donne vivano con possibilità che tu puoi solo sognare eh?


Ti correggo : io quelle possibilità le ho tutte, solo che non me ne faccio un kaiser di un carroarmato da parcheggiare, mi fa schifo andare dall'estetista, odio il gossip, non sopporto che nessuno tocchi le mie cose e non ho ancora trovato un uomo che mi intrighi abbastanza da farmi aver voglia di dedicargli tempo.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti correggo : io quelle possibilità le ho tutte, solo che non me ne faccio un kaiser di un carroarmato da parcheggiare, mi fa schifo andare dall'estetista, odio il gossip, non sopporto che nessuno tocchi le mie cose *e non ho ancora trovato un uomo che mi intrighi abbastanza da farmi aver voglia di dedicargli tempo.*


Sul neretto con me sfondi una porta aperta; sono fermamente convinto del fatto che per molte persone il tradimento è visto alla stessa stregua dell'avere un amico gay: se non ce l'hai non sei nessuno, non sei di tendenza


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti correggo : io quelle possibilità le ho tutte, solo che non me ne faccio un kaiser di un carroarmato da parcheggiare, mi fa schifo andare dall'estetista, odio il gossip, non sopporto che nessuno tocchi le mie cose *e non ho ancora trovato un uomo che mi intrighi abbastanza da farmi aver voglia di dedicargli tempo*.


 perché la fedeltà , per me, oltre ad una questione di valori  e amore...è un fatto di selettività.
chi si accontenta gode ...più facilmente e fatica meno a trovare l'interessanti persone di altro sesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sul neretto con me sfondi una porta aperta; sono fermamente convinto del fatto che per molte persone il tradimento è visto alla stessa stregua dell'avere un amico gay: se non ce l'hai non sei nessuno, non sei di tendenza


Guarda... ho visto certi... amici e amiche... che uno dice: ma con quello che hai a casa! Temo che tu abbia ragione, non sei uno sfigato se non sei sposato, sei uno sfigato se sei sposato e non hai l'amante.
Quasi ti chiedono se hai qualcosa che non va...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti correggo : io quelle possibilità le ho tutte, solo che non me ne faccio un kaiser di un carroarmato da parcheggiare, mi fa schifo andare dall'estetista, odio il gossip, non sopporto che nessuno tocchi le mie cose e non ho ancora trovato un uomo che mi intrighi abbastanza da farmi aver voglia di dedicargli tempo.


Sei piena di soldi?
E vivi da tegnosa?


----------



## Tubarao (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda... ho visto certi... amici e amiche... che uno dice: ma con quello che hai a casa! Temo che tu abbia ragione, non sei uno sfigato se non sei sposato, sei uno sfigato se sei sposato e non hai l'amante.
> Quasi ti chiedono se hai qualcosa che non va...



Un pò lungo, tratto da uno dei libri più belli di Stephen King.



> Lo sa, stava pensando Donna.
> Non era un pensiero nuovo, non più, perché quelle ultime tre ore erano state le più lunghe della sua vita. Aveva sentito che lo sapeva dalla sua vo-ce, quando aveva telefonato per dire che sarebbe rincasato tardi. Dapprin-cipio era stato il panico, quello totale e frenetico di un uccello intrappolato in una stanza chiusa. Il pensiero le era apparso in corsivo con tanto di punti esclamativi come nei fumetti: Lo sa! Lo sa! Lo sa!! Aveva preparato da mangiare per Tad immersa in una nebbia di paura, cercando di figurarsi quale ne sarebbe stata la logica conseguenza, ma non era venuta a capo di
> nulla. Laverò i piatti, si era detta. Poi li asciugherò, poi li metterò via, poi leggerò qualche storia a Tad, poi precipiterò oltre l'orlo del mondo.
> Al panico era subentrato il senso di colpa. Il terrore era seguito al senso di colpa. Poi l'aveva invasa un'apatia fatalistica via via che certi circuiti emotivi si spegnevano in silenzio dentro di lei. Era un'apatia in cui c'era in fondo una traccia di sollievo. Il segreto era stato rivelato, chissà se era sta-to Steve o se Vic l'aveva intuito da sé. Riteneva più probabile che fosse stato Steve, non che importasse poi molto. C'era anche il sollievo di sapere Tad a letto, addormentato, al sicuro, ma si domandava che razza di mattino avrebbe visto l'indomani, svegliandosi, e a quel pensiero era tornata in un circolo vizioso al terrore da cui era partita. Si sentiva male, perduta.
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei piena di soldi?
> E vivi da tegnosa?


Non sono piena di soldi... ma non mi mancano, grazie al lavoro mio e di chi mi ha preceduto. E non vivo da tegnosa: ho una macchina piccola perchè lavoro in città, l'ho presa a metano per non inquinare... e in ogni caso ho rispetto dei soldi, perchè faccio fatica a guadagnarli.


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei piena di soldi?
> E vivi da tegnosa?


sai che me lo stavo chiedendo anch'io?
se ti puoi permettere di faticare meno con i lavori domestici...perché rinunciare?


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un pò lungo, tratto da uno dei libri più belli di Stephen King.


Quale libro?

Comunque la tipa mi sta proprio sulle scatole. 
Ha fatto tutto da sola....


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che me lo stavo chiedendo anch'io?
> se ti puoi permettere di faticare meno con i lavori domestici...perché rinunciare?


L'ho detto: non sopporto che qualcuno giri per la mia casa e tocchi le mie cose, mi da fastidio fisico proprio. Ho avuto una persona che mi aiutava e con la quale non sentivo questo fastidio perchè siamo amiche, ma ha trovato un lavoro vero...


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'ho detto: non sopporto che qualcuno giri per la mia casa e tocchi le mie cose, mi da fastidio fisico proprio. Ho avuto una persona che mi aiutava e con la quale non sentivo questo fastidio perchè siamo amiche, ma ha trovato un lavoro vero...


conosco molto bene la fatica di lavorare dentro e fuori casa e per questo mi stupivo.
in più per me si tratta di tantissime ore.
sai a che pensavo questa mattina....non riuscirò nemmeno a fare la nonna?


----------



## Tubarao (26 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quale libro?
> 
> Comunque la tipa mi sta proprio sulle scatole.
> Ha fatto tutto da sola....


Cujo. Uno dei primissimi romanzi di S.K. da cui è stato tratto anche un film. In ultima analisi altro non è che una metafora sulla crisi di coppia e le vittime che queste provocano. Il prezzo che lei pagherà è altissimo, ma alla fine il libro si chiude così



> «Perché non fai un bel caffè», propose, dandole una pacca affettuosa sul fianco. «Io accendo il fuoco. Fa un freddo spaventoso qui dentro.»
> «Va bene.» Donna si alzò. «Vic?»
> «Che cosa?»
> Con un nodo in gola disse: «Anch'io ti amo».
> ...


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cujo. Uno dei primissimi romanzi di S.K. da cui è stato tratto anche un film. In ultima analisi altro non è che una metafora sulla crisi di coppia e le vittime che queste provocano. Il prezzo che lei pagherà è altissimo, ma alla fine il libro si chiude così


Grazie per il finale, ovviamente non ti avevo chiesto il titolo perché volevo leggerlo. :sonar:


:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie per il finale, ovviamente non ti avevo chiesto il titolo perché volevo leggerlo. :sonar:
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


ops:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ops:mrgreen:


Ci si perde nei particolari inutili a volte. :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ci si perde nei particolari inutili a volte. :carneval:


Si ma non è il finale vero e proprio.....solo la penultima o terzultima pagina


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma non è il finale vero e proprio.....solo la penultima o terzultima pagina


 Questo si che è consolante....:condom:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ci si perde nei particolari inutili a volte. :carneval:


Tranquilla, King era così fatto quando ha scritto quel libro, che non si ricorda neppure di averlo scritto(lo ha ammesso lui in un altro libro, eh?): il risultato è un romanzo denso di episodi allucinanti... sapere il finale è il meno. Per me non è uno dei suoi libri migliori... ma il brano che ne ha tratto Tuba è bello, anche se non sono del tutto d'accordo con lui sulla metafora, perchè parto dall'osservazione che spesso King si identifica in personaggi femminili... va bhe, non vado oltre


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> T*ranquilla, King era così fatto quando ha scritto quel libro, che non si ricorda neppure di averlo scritto(lo ha ammesso lui in un altro libro, eh?)*: il risultato è un romanzo denso di episodi allucinanti... sapere il finale è il meno. Per me non è uno dei suoi libri migliori... ma il brano che ne ha tratto Tuba è bello, anche se non sono del tutto d'accordo con lui sulla metafora, perchè parto dall'osservazione che spesso King si identifica in personaggi femminili... va bhe, non vado oltre


:rotfl:

Grazie, allora non tutto è perduto! :up:


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il giorno che risucirai a venire a capo di questa negatività che ti porti dietro, a te non ti fermerà più nessuno, anche perchè da quei post che leggo sembri veramente un tipo a posto, ma ancora troppo segnato da cose che effettivamente sono state belle durette. Fai una cosa: mettiti un dito in bocca e simula il rumore di un tappo di bottiglia che si apre. Ecco, quello è il rumore che devi provocare quando ti leverai quel dito da culo e darai finalmente la stura a tutta quella negatività che ti porti dietro. Ricorda, possiamo recitare parti quanto ci pare, ma le persone rispondono in base all'energia che inviamo loro, e se inviamo negatività attiriamo solo un certo tipo di persone.


Purtroppo la negatività mi viene amplificata anche se non voglio.
E provo rabbia.
Fortuna che non sono un tipo violento, altrimenti metterebbero la pena di morte in Italia solo per me. Non scherzo.

Oh, oggi, per l'ennesima volta entro con l'auto nel residence dove abito. CASA MIA!!!
C'è la guardianeria davanti.
Mi ferma PUNTUALMENTE per chiedermi CHI SONO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Davanti a me le auto entrano senza se e ma, quelle di dietro anche.

A me fermano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oggi mi sono incazzato di brutto. Mi ha richiesto palazzina e cognome!!! Gliel'ho ridetto tra denti stretti... e si è permesso di dirmi che... non ne sa nulla!!!!
Al che gli ho detto: cazzo, ti passo ogni giorno davanti, e stai ancora a questo punto... solo con me? Qualche problema??

Volevo scendere dall'auto e suonarlo.

Poi in TV io passerei per il mostro...

Ho avvisato in casa mia madre: avvisalo tu l'ultima volta, che la prossima non gli do nemmeno il tempo di guardarmi negli occhi.

Eh, la gente le cerca, e pensare che poco tempo fa il tipetto è stato pestato a sangue da un delinquente per motivi analoghi... solo che quello lì dentro... non ci abitava...

Ma continua il furbo, a sfidare la sorte...

Peccato che quando ero in Marina, facevo guardia al posto di guardia all'ingresso dell'ospedale militare, e la sera venivano le mogli degli ufficiali per parcheggiare gratis l'auto e fare fuori la spesa. E io dovevo farle entrare, perchè il capo mi diceva: è la moglie di Tizio, Caio o Sempronio. Poi dicono che la gente si incazza, quando io non posso rientrare nemmeno a casa mia!!

SFOGONE


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Purtroppo la negatività mi viene amplificata anche se non voglio.
> E provo rabbia.
> Fortuna che non sono un tipo violento, altrimenti metterebbero la pena di morte in Italia solo per me. Non scherzo.
> 
> ...


Eddaiiiiiii concedetitiii si sa mai che ti piace!! scherzo Andyyy :rotfl:


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Eddaiiiiiii concedetitiii si sa mai che ti piace!! scherzo Andyyy :rotfl:


concedetitiii? cosa vuol dire?

Comunque, ha ragione Tubarao. Ora provo a trogliermi il dito dal c... vediamo, un pò che succede.
Scommetto si è sciolto come una supposta.


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> concedetitiii? cosa vuol dire?
> 
> Comunque, ha ragione Tubarao. Ora provo a trogliermi il dito dal c... vediamo, un pò che succede.
> Scommetto si è sciolto come una supposta.


domanda: ma è una guardiana o un guardiano????? magari ti ferma per romperti le palle magari perchè vorrebbe fare 2 discorsi e in altro modo non sa come fare!!!!


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> domanda: ma è una guardiana o un guardiano????? magari ti ferma per romperti le palle magari perchè vorrebbe fare 2 discorsi e in altro modo non sa come fare!!!!


Secondo te avrei la fortuna anche che fosse guardiana?
E' uomo, pure brutto. Quindi anche se fossi gay mi terrei alla larga.


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Secondo te avrei la fortuna anche che fosse guardiana?
> E' uomo, pure brutto. Quindi anche se fossi gay mi terrei alla larga.


ecco hai frantumato la mia botta di romanticismo sfrenato!!!!:mrgreen:
e allora se te lo fa apposta è perchè magari ci gode un po' che ti incxxi!!! e allora perchè tu non provi con il vaffa col sorriso: una bella battuta che lo spiazza tipo ma sa che se mi chiede ancora una volta dove abito dovrò iniziare a considerare il fatto che lei mi stia corteggiando!!!??? con un bel sorrisooooooo vedi se poi te lo richiede!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ecco hai frantumato la mia botta di romanticismo sfrenato!!!!:mrgreen:
> e allora se te lo fa apposta è perchè magari ci gode un po' che ti incxxi!!! e allora perchè tu non provi con il vaffa col sorriso: una bella battuta che lo spiazza tipo ma sa che se mi chiede ancora una volta dove abito dovrò iniziare a considerare il fatto che lei mi stia corteggiando!!!??? con un bel sorrisooooooo vedi se poi te lo richiede!!!!:carneval:


Ma nemmeno lo conosco, passo lo vedo in faccia di sfuggita (come faccio spesso con la gente, non do proprio importanza a chi non conosco), e questo mi chiede: Chi sei? Dove vai? Cognome? Palazzina?
Solo a me... no, proprio il sorriso non mi viene...
Anche perchè all'inizio io ero cordiale e capivo il problema del suo lavoro. Ma ora basta, dai...


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy... ma li trovi tutti tu eh 
Va bene, basta con le battute e passiamo ai consigli. Più una persona è stronza con te e più tu sforzati di essere gentile, ma gentile all'estremo eh. Di solito le persone così buttano addosso agli altri la propria rabbia perchè cercano lo scontro. Prova e vedrai...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> concedetitiii? cosa vuol dire?
> 
> Comunque, ha ragione Tubarao. Ora provo a trogliermi il dito dal c... vediamo, un pò che succede.
> Scommetto si è sciolto come una supposta.



Mi hai rovinato la battuta!! Comunque era una maniera per farti sorridere, e dirti che magari il portiere masculo, ci stava a provare con te.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno lo conosco, passo lo vedo in faccia di sfuggita (come faccio spesso con la gente, non do proprio importanza a chi non conosco), e questo mi chiede:* Chi sei? Dove vai? Cognome? Palazzina?*
> Solo a me... no, proprio il sorriso non mi viene...
> Anche perchè all'inizio io ero cordiale e capivo il problema del suo lavoro. Ma ora basta, dai...


Risposte da dare al neretto la prossima volta:

Io.
A casa tua.
Batman.
La tua.

Un fiorino.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Risposte da dare al neretto la prossima volta:
> 
> Io.
> A casa tua.
> ...



Ehm ad un fiorino manca la domanda  :carneval:
Ma non la scrivere :up:


----------

